
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (January 2014) - whoishiring
Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords INTERN, REMOTE, or H1B if the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome. Feel free to post any job that may interest HN readers from executive assistant to machine learning expert to CTO.<p>Also see: Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (January 2013) http:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=6995014
======
typpo
Planetary Resources - Bellevue, WA - Full time

Planetary Resources, Inc (PRI), the asteroid mining company, is seeking a
Flight Software and Ground Software Engineer (a combined role) for the
development of innovative spaceflight products and support systems.

PRI’s vision is to mine near-Earth asteroids for raw materials, ranging from
water to precious metals through the rapid development of innovative and cost-
effective exploration technologies. Resource extraction from asteroids will
deliver multiple benefits to humanity and grow to be valued at tens of
billions of dollars annually. The effort will tap into the high concentration
of precious materials found on asteroids and will provide a foundation for
further space exploration and a sustainable supply of raw materials to the
ever-growing population on Earth.

As a software engineer, you will be responsible for creating the software
products that enable PRI to deploy and operate state of the art robotic
spacecraft. These software products cover the full spectrum of platforms and
applications, from mission critical assembly-level code running on an embedded
microprocessor to cloud-based high performance data processing.

Most work is in C++. Experience in any of: C, Javascript, Python, SQL,
Assembly for x86, ARM, or microcontrollers helps.

Apply online:
[http://www.planetaryresources.com/careers/](http://www.planetaryresources.com/careers/)

~~~
danellis
Interesting. Do you do remote? (I do C++, C, Javascript, Python, SQL, ARM
assembly and microcontrollers.)

------
frisco
Transcriptic: Full-stack developer (emphasis on frontend)

Menlo Park, CA

Transcriptic is "Amazon Web Services" for the life sciences. Rather than carry
out wet-lab experiments by hand, researchers can code up (or visually
configure) their experimental protocols and then run them in Transcriptic's
central, highly automated 'biocenter' in an on-demand way. Customers have no
upfront capital costs and pay for only what they use. Life science research
today is incredibly slow, error-prone, monotonous, and expensive with
researchers spending many hours a day every day just moving small volumes of
liquids from one place to another. We're building a long-term company to
completely change the way life science research and development is done.

We're looking for a highly talented full-stack web developer. On top of our
robotic workcells is a slew of internal services as well as a Rails app that
acts as our lab information management system and customer-facing UI.
Challenges range from building rich, interactive interfaces for composing
protocols to presenting analytical data generated by the lab back to the user.
We use d3, Backbone, and some CoffeeScript today, but you'd be free to choose
your own tools and libraries.

We're a small startup (you'd be #10), but well funded and have customers.
You'd be able to work on interesting science and hard technology in a really
small, all technical team with lots of freedom and resources.

A biology background is preferred but not strictly necessary for outstanding
people.

Recent coverage: [http://theverge.com/2013/12/18/5216738/inside-
transcriptic-t...](http://theverge.com/2013/12/18/5216738/inside-transcriptic-
the-secret-robot-lab-that's-shaking-up-science)

team at transcriptic.com

[https://www.transcriptic.com/](https://www.transcriptic.com/)

~~~
eli_gottlieb
Excuse me, but what would you say if I sent you a fully-trained biologist who
doesn't have so much coding experience, but can easily learn?

~~~
frisco
Potentially, but not for this role. A startup isn't a place to learn,
unfortunately; it's a place to execute on the skills you already know cold.
However, do we have _one_ opening for a PhD-level staff scientist that we
could consider your friend for.

~~~
eli_gottlieb
Fair enough. Unfortunately my friend is MSc-level rather than PhD-level at
this time. Speaking of PhD's, do you know what biological fields look good to
do a PhD in?

Thanks for the answer.

------
yuvipanda
The Wikimedia Foundation :)

We make sure the tech behind Wikipedia and sister projects is up and running
smoothly. A rather high number-of-users/supporting-staff ratio. _All_ the work
we do is public and open source
([https://git.wikimedia.org/](https://git.wikimedia.org/)). You get to work
with other paid staff from all around the world, as well as wonderful
volunteers. We are about 200 people now, and have an office in San Francisco
(although more than half the staff is remote).

Various positions listed at
[https://jobs.wikimedia.org](https://jobs.wikimedia.org) :)

Both remote workers and people seeking H1B are welcome (Do check the
particular job posting to confirm)

------
BrandonSmith
Republic Wireless - Full Time - Raleigh/Durham, NC (preferred)

We have openings for several roles:

* Erlang developer

* Android and iOS app developer

* Android core developer

* Web frontend developer (Angular)

email: hackernews@bandwidth.com

A few reviews about what have done:

[http://allthingsd.com/20131126/smartphone-with-wi-fi-
smarts/](http://allthingsd.com/20131126/smartphone-with-wi-fi-smarts/)

[http://www.theverge.com/2013/11/14/5105230/with-plans-
starti...](http://www.theverge.com/2013/11/14/5105230/with-plans-starting-
at-5-republic-wireless-looks-more-un-carrier-than-t-mobile)

[http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB1000142405270230328150...](http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702303281504579222131917130744)

[http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-19736_7-57611724-251/hands-
on-w...](http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-19736_7-57611724-251/hands-on-with-the-
republic-wireless-moto-x/)

[http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/columnist/baig/2013/11/12...](http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/columnist/baig/2013/11/12/republic-
wireless-moto-x-review/3504825/)

[http://www.mrmoneymustache.com/2013/11/16/republic-
wireless-...](http://www.mrmoneymustache.com/2013/11/16/republic-wireless-old-
phone-new-phone-and-a-tempting-competitor/)

------
JoshTriplett
My team at Intel is hiring people in the Hillsboro, Oregon area to work on
ChromeOS. We're working on enabling support in ChromeOS for each new Intel
processor and chipset, optimizing performance and power usage, and adding new
features to ChromeOS to take full advantage of new platform functionality.

We're looking for folks who enjoy working anywhere in the software stack, from
the Linux kernel up through the browser and everywhere in between, including
drivers, X, Mesa, OpenGL, rendering, video, and audio. ChromeOS is an Open
Source project; previous experience with development and technical
communication in an Open Source environment will carry a lot of weight.

For the full job postings with all the details, see
[http://jobs.intel.com/job/Hillsboro-ChromeOS-Integration-
Sof...](http://jobs.intel.com/job/Hillsboro-ChromeOS-Integration-Software-
Engineer-Job-OR-97006/22543800/) and [http://jobs.intel.com/job/Hillsboro-
Chrome-OS-Validation-Eng...](http://jobs.intel.com/job/Hillsboro-Chrome-OS-
Validation-Engineer-Job-OR-97006/31066200/) . Feel free to contact me using
the email address in my profile; I'm Intel's ChromeOS architect, and I can
also put you in contact with the hiring manager for any non-technical
questions about the positions. We're primarily seeking permanent hires, but if
you're interested in an internship, contact me and we'll see what we can do.

~~~
zerr
Are you open to candidates from Europe? Not sure how things are going with
H1B's nowadays...

------
pbiggar
CircleCI ([https://circleci.com/jobs](https://circleci.com/jobs)) - SF or
REMOTE fulltime (in the US)

At CircleCI we're building the next generation of developer automation:
amazing Continuous Integration and Deployment. We have traction and revenue
and funding and great customers. Our customers love us, because we move
quickly, build great things, and provide amazing support. Everyone talks to
customers a lot.

We're still a small team, so you'll have a large impact on company culture.
We're highly influenced by Valve's Employee handbook, and have as flat a
structure as we can.

We're looking for frontend engineers (JS), designers (must be able to
HTML+CSS), and backend engineers (Clojure). Being a mix of those is of course
welcome! We lean towards senior experienced engineers, or junior engineers who
can display great talent.

We're also looking for engineers for sales and marketing positions. Since we
have an incredibly technical product, and selling directly to developers, the
marketing positions (dev evangelism, CRO, analytics, etc - think a
patio11-style engineer) require significant development experience. Sales
positions are a good fit for engineers looking for a change, esp those who
love automating manual processes.

Check out our jobs page at
[https://circleci.com/jobs](https://circleci.com/jobs).

------
2arrs2ells
Clever - San Francisco, CA - Full time & Summer Intern

Clever helps schools bring digital learning to the classroom. We take care of
the massive amount of data that needs to move behind the scenes, letting
schools focus on using technology to improve learning.

We're hiring engineers - full-stack generalists, as well as specialists in
security and infrastructure/high availability.

Join a small team (15, half engineers) that's on to something big. Over 1/9
schools in the US use Clever today. Most development is in Javascript, Python
& Go.

Learn more & apply online:
[https://getclever.com/about](https://getclever.com/about) or send me an email
if you have questions (dan@, I'm cofounder/head of product)

(Just realized we don't have an internship opening posted - just apply for the
"Full-stack" position & mention that you're interested in an internship in
your email!)

------
thematt
Blue Origin - Kent, WA - Full Time

Blue Origin is developing technologies to enable private human access to space
at dramatically lower cost and increased reliability. We're looking for top-
notch people who are passionate about space and our mission. We have multiple
openings for software engineers with a variety of skillsets. C++, Java and
Python are the primary languages, but we also do lots of work with other
technologies to supplement: Angular, Bootstrap, GWT, Spring, Neo4J, MongoDB
and AWS to name a few. We're looking for both experienced folks and new
graduates looking to gain experience.

Visit us at [http://www.blueorigin.com](http://www.blueorigin.com) \-- some of
our positions are listed and some are unlisted, so don't hesitate to contact
us even if you don't see an exact match.

Send us your resume: jobs@blueorigin.com

------
gdb
Stripe. We're hiring engineers in San Francisco, remotely within US timezones,
and in London. INTERN, REMOTE, H1B all welcome.

We have a lot of awesome stuff in flight (not the least of which is our third
Capture the Flag, which I'm working on as I write this post). See
[http://www.quora.com/Stripe-company/What-engineering-
problem...](http://www.quora.com/Stripe-company/What-engineering-problems-and-
challenges-is-Stripe-solving) for an overview of what we're working on.

If you're interested, feel free to ping me at gdb@stripe.com.

~~~
danellis
When did you start doing remote, and what made you change your mind? (After
the first CtF I got a nice handwritten note saying that I seemed a good fit
for Stripe. I would have applied, but at the time you said you don't do
remote.)

Looking forward to the next CtF, though!

------
fhd2
REMOTE, relocation to Germany possible if desired.

Eyeo, the company behind Adblock Plus, is looking for web developers, Android
developers, C++ developers and DevOps engineers.

We're in the middle of changing the world of online advertising for the
better, and there's lots of work to do. We're also experimenting with new,
supplementary ways of content monetisation.

What we do is disruptive and controversial, and we've had our share of bad
press in the past. Much of it lies, but there's also legitimate criticism we
need to address. We do this by being as open as we can possibly be, which is
what we believe we ought to do anyway. Mozilla is pretty close to what we want
Eyeo to be, and we'll get there.

Drop me a line at felix@adblockplus.org if you're up for all this, I'd love to
hear from you. Please include a list of notable open source projects you are
contributing to or have contributed to. We're an open source project, so
that'd be a big plus.

------
abuggia
Localytics - Boston, MA - FULL-TIME, INTERN, H1B

Localytics is hiring:

    
    
      - Mobile Engineers
      - Rails Engineers
      - Front End Engineers
      - Backend End Engineers
      - DevOps Engineers
    

About Localytics:

* We provide app analytics and app marketing services for thousands of apps on over a billion devices

* We have the best buzzwords: Big Data + Data Visualization + Mobile

* We are passionate about and have deep expertise in the technologies we work with including: Rails, AngularJS, D3.js, Scala, iOS, Android, Mapreduce, MongoDB, DynamoDB, Memcache, Redis, Column Store Databases, AWS: DynamoDB, S3, SQS, EMR, ElasticCache and EC2.

* We are one of the fastest growing companies in Boston and were recently named one of the top places to work by The Boston Globe.

* We are located next to Park Street Station on the Red Line.

We love candidates who:

* Prefer startup environments.

* Are passionate about technology.

* Enjoy influencing the direction of the product and technologies.

Successful candidates may help us with:

* Web application development - Help us expand our analytics and marketing automation offerings.

* Prototyping - We still do a significant amount of customer development and R&D.

* Writing automated tests - Help us expand our code coverage and improve our Continuous Integration system.

* Writing background jobs and data processing - Move data and perform calculations using cron, Sidekiq and Ruby.

* Front end development - Expand our CSS framework, build screens and libraries in AngularJS and build charts, graphs and other cool visualizations using D3.js

* Back end development - wrangling big data using Scala, AWS and several storage technologies.

Candidates of all experience levels encouraged to connect with us:
jobs@localytics.com

We love posting on the who’s hiring thread. One of our last hires came in
through December’s posting.

More details: [http://www.localytics.com/](http://www.localytics.com/)
[http://www.localytics.com/company/localytics-
jobs/](http://www.localytics.com/company/localytics-jobs/)

~~~
aftrumpet
Where can I find the applications for the intern positions?

------
trefn
San Francisco, CA

Mixpanel (YCS09; [http://mixpanel.com](http://mixpanel.com)) is the most
advanced advanced analytics platform ever for web & mobile applications. We're
profitable, with millions in monthly revenue, and we're backed by Andreessen
Horowitz, Sequoia Capital, and Max Levchin.

ENGINEERING POSITIONS

We have two types of engineering positions available - systems and product.

Systems engineers[1] build and scale our infrastructure, and write mostly C,
C++, and Python. These are the people working on our custom datastore. This
position requires at least 2 years of experience writing systems software.
Solid C experience is a plus.

Product engineers[2] build the parts people interact with - reporting
interfaces, APIs, dataviz stuff, and more - and write mostly Python, JS, and
LESS. This position requires at least 2 years of software engineering
experience, no specialization required. Solid JS experience is a plus though.

The engineering team is still small (8), and there's a lot of interesting
stuff to do. Happy to talk details.

If you are interested, drop me a line - tim@mixpanel.com. If you include [HN
Who's Hiring] in the subject I'll be able to get back to you faster :)

[1][http://mixpanel.theresumator.com/apply/HUEQ75/Software-
Engin...](http://mixpanel.theresumator.com/apply/HUEQ75/Software-
Engineer.html)

[2][http://mixpanel.theresumator.com/apply/CiOzuu/Software-
Engin...](http://mixpanel.theresumator.com/apply/CiOzuu/Software-Engineer-
Backend.html)

------
BrianPetro
Front End Engineer at Localytics

> [https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/588-front-end-engineer-
> at-...](https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/588-front-end-engineer-at-
> localytics)

Web Application Developer

> [https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/552-web-application-
> develo...](https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/552-web-application-developer)

Front End Engineer, Thumbtack

> [https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/568-front-end-engineer-
> thu...](https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/568-front-end-engineer-thumbtack)

Software Engineer - SaaS/Web Application Developer

> [https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/516-software-engineer-
> saas...](https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/516-software-engineer-saas-web-
> application-developer)

Front-end, AngularJS Software Engineer to Help Invent a New Category of
Software

> [https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/481-front-end-angularjs-
> so...](https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/481-front-end-angularjs-software-
> engineer-to-help-invent-a-new-category-of-software)

------
sethbannon
Amicus (S12) - New York City (FULLTIME, INTERN, H1B)

Write Code That Empowers Changemakers.

Do you have an irrepressible need to have a positive social impact on the
world? Do you like solving difficult technical challenges? If so, Amicus might
be the right place for you.

Organizations have used Amicus to win marriage equality, protect public
education, and fight for economic justice. By enabling great causes to do what
they do, better, Amicus impacts hundreds of millions of lives in fundamental
ways.

We're a team of 14 in SoHo, New York City, and are hiring senior Rubyists,
senior Javascripters, and full stack devs. Our mission is social impact, but
we take our tech seriously. Check our our latest open source project here:
[http://www.enddash.com/](http://www.enddash.com/)

Find out more about us here: [http://amicushq.com/](http://amicushq.com/)

If you're interested in joining, head to
[http://jobs.amicushq.com/](http://jobs.amicushq.com/)

~~~
aftrumpet
Do you have any software development internships available?

------
AaronLasseigne
OrgSync — Dallas, TX. Full-time.

Frontend / Backend / Full-stack

## Job Summary

We're looking for a sharp engineer to work alongside a small team of
developers and designers committed to building a robust, performant and
scalable web application serving over 350 colleges and universities around the
country. You have an attention to detail and a professional curiosity that
extends beyond the workplace. You will work in a mostly autonomous
environment, so you have to be just as awesome at getting things done as you
are at composing elegant solutions.

Most of our code is written in Ruby and runs on the Rails stack backed by a
MySQL database, but we also incorporate other technologies such as Node.js,
Memcached, ElasticSearch and Redis. We use GitHub for version control and our
infrastructure is entirely hosted via cloud services. We care about keeping
our libraries up-to-date and test coverage. While most of our stack is on
Rails today, we're comfortable with other technologies and always strive to
use the right tool for the job.

This is a full-time position at our headquarters in Dallas, TX and includes a
competitive base salary, a full range of benefits, stock options, and an
awesome team of creative people by your side.

## Requirements

\- Passion for developing excellent software and an appreciation for elegant
code

\- Strong understanding of web services and REST concepts

\- Strong understanding of relational databases including complex queries and
optimization

\- Experience writing object-oriented software guided by tests

\- Strong understanding of performance optimization and caching techniques

\- Being comfortable in a polyglot environment a plus

\- Open source project contributions a plus

\- Ability to play "Careless Whisper" on saxophone a plus

\- Strong written and verbal communication skills

## Links

Open source: [http://orgsync.github.io/](http://orgsync.github.io/)

Blog: [http://devblog.orgsync.com/](http://devblog.orgsync.com/)

Openings:
[http://www.orgsync.com/company/careers](http://www.orgsync.com/company/careers)

------
dthakur
BTX Trader ([http://btxtrader.com](http://btxtrader.com)) - NYC

We're looking for a web developer.

We are building Bitcoin trading tools. We're tiny (2 people) but we've got the
ambition and the backing.

Here is the role profile in terms of skills:

    
    
      - Strong grasp of core JavaScript
      - Experience with client-side frameworks (Backbone, Angular etc)
      - Familiar with Grunt/Yeoman or similar workflows
      - Familiar with, or interested in 
        using: canvas, WebGL, three.js, d3.js etc. for visualization
    

Get it touch! divya at btxtrader com

------
sameersegal
Artoo ([http://artoo.in](http://artoo.in)) - Bangalore, India - Fulltime

Artoo is improving access to finance and healthcare at the economic base of
the pyramid: people who earn less than $4 a day. We use mobile and cloud
technology to help enterprises to help their customers out of poverty. We work
in the harshest conditions of connectivity, user literacy and technology
saavy. We serve more than 7 Million end-customers across India.

Artoo is young, chaotic team that recently got funded and is looking for the
following roles:

Hardware Engineer - Love Raspberry Pi / Arduino, help us design and build low
cost peripherals for smartphones for critical functions like authentication in
financial transactions, and health measurements in primary healthcare.

Android Developer - Design enterprise grade apps for users with limited
literacy and technology savvy. Help users do financial analysis to give a
collateral free $1000 loan to a small business, non-communicable disease risk
scoring, etc in the most effective way.

(Emberjs + Nodejs) Full Stack Developer - Design web applications and APIs
that allow users to work in spite of bad connectivity, limited technology
savvy.

DevOps Engineer - Optimize performance, uptime, and costs of our AWS
infrastructure that includes CouchDB, MySQL and Node application servers.

Please write to me at sameer[at]artoo[dot]in and highlight the role you are
specifically interested in.

------
mpdehaan2
AnsibleWorks is the company behind the Ansible automation platform
(github.com/ansible/ansible).
[http://ansibleworks.com](http://ansibleworks.com)

We are hiring for backend API (lots of Python/Django/other-bits), UI/UX (we
use lots of Angular), and for folks to work on the core OSS project (we use
Python).

More details here:
[http://www.ansibleworks.com/careers/](http://www.ansibleworks.com/careers/).

Durham, NC, USA

------
squirrel
Notting Hill, London, England, U.K.

Our web application is at the heart of our busy and successful e-commerce
business; every day it serves millions of product images and handles thousands
of purchases, but we can and do update the live site with new code anytime we
want - multiple times per day - without missing a beat. Our systems are
written on the LAMP stack and deployed on Amazon Web Services; we are
migrating to Symfony 2 as our MVC framework. Developers choose the tools that
work best for them - for instance, at the moment we have a mix of Linux and
Mac workstations in the team. We are adopting and adapting agile development
techniques such as test-driven development, pair programming, and continuous
integration. We hold regular retrospectives to improve our working environment
and lightning talks to share cool ideas whether work-related or not. Our
developers are generalizing specialists whose typical day may include refining
an algorithm, writing a tricky integration test, tuning a SQL query, and
discussing feature nuances with a product manager. Our team is growing fast
and we'd like to hear (at careers@secretsales.com) from any of you who'd like
to join us; we're hiring for all technical roles, especially developers of all
levels of experience.

Established in London in July 2007, Secretsales.com is the UK's leading
private shopping club, offering limited-time online sales with current name-
brand goods at deep discounts. Brands include fashion, beauty, homeware, and
lifestyle categories, many familiar from the high street. The company has
about 80 employees and a substantial annual turnover. The firm is growing
quickly after a recent investment round.

------
theo
Pascal Metrics, Washington DC (Georgetown)

We're a healthcare startup focused on improving patient safety in hospitals.

Our software platform enables clients to detect, track, and analyze patient
safety issues across hospital systems.

Open positions:

Java Engineer - Core Java developer to help build out our SaaS platform.
Experience with play! framework, event processing, distributed systems a plus.

QA Engineer - QA engineer with experience developing and executing rigorous
test plans for web applications and a passion for seeking & destroying
software defects.

UI Engineer - Front-end developer with knowledge of CSS, HTML5, Javascript for
our SaaS platform. Knowledge of MVC frameworks and CSS organization desired.

Systems Engineer - Engineer to build scalable infrastructure based on puppet.
Linux and scripting experience required. Configuration management experience a
plus.

Check us out at [http://www.pascalmetrics.com](http://www.pascalmetrics.com)

Full job listing:
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/PascalMetricsInc](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/PascalMetricsInc)

If you're interested in getting involved with healthcare, improving work
culture, and tackling hard technical challenges, please feel free to reach out
to me directly to chat in detail.

theo at pascalmetrics.com

------
anbu5
Orange Harp, San Francisco is looking for brilliant iOS and full stack web
engineers.

Orange Harp is a mobile discovery channel for socially conscious products. We
work with brands that make well designed products using natural, renewable and
recycled materials and follow best practices to reduce carbon footprint. We're
a mobile first product. Building an incredible discovery and shopping
experience on mobile is a HUGE challenge. We are so excited to wake up
everyday, use the best technologies and tools to build a great product and
make a positive impact on this planet.

iOS ENGINEER: \------------- To build our flagship product. Are you a hacker
at heart? Do you want to build robust and well designed consumer mobile apps?
Then, this is the perfect job for you.

FULL STACK ENGINEER: \-------------------- To design and build the web app and
REST APIs. Building REST APIs involves complex algorithms to deal with large
amounts of data about products and users. The backend platform is our revenue
platform. Needless to say, it is a critical part of our business. Do you enjoy
writing elegant, robust, scalable and maintainable code using Ruby and Python?
Do you have interesting side projects? Then, talk to us.

We've an open, transparent, challenging and fun work environment. We're a
bunch of nerds working hard to tell the stories of brands that make incredible
products while keeping their carbon footprint low. We offer competitive salary
and equity better than market standards. The most rewarding of all is an
opportunity to make the world a better place.

Email us at anbu@orangeharp.com with your resume and links to what you've
built. [http://orangeharp.com](http://orangeharp.com)

------
kylered
VividCortex - Charlottesville, VA - MySQL Database Performance Management

Positions for both summer interns and fulltime available.

[https://vividcortex.com/jobs/](https://vividcortex.com/jobs/)

Systems Programming

Our agents, backend systems, and infrastructure are all written in Go (it’s
awesome). We are ramping up to handle a jaw-dropping amount of incoming data.
Data storage involves MySQL and other technologies in a fault-tolerant,
distributed environment.

Operations and System Administration

We’re hosted in Amazon AWS and looking for people who do developer and sysops
types of work — writing some server software, setting up some machines,
whipping up some Ansible code, and so on.

Front End Development

The web app is backed by a small amount of PHP and Symfony2, and fronted by
Angular and D3.js, CSS (Less), and HTML5. There’s a lot of API interaction
from JavaScript, and a complex single-page user interface with rich data
visualization that’s key for making our customers rave about the experience,
not just the technology. We need people who can work in Angular, D3, design,
styling, and so forth.

------
scanr
London, England - Full Time - Local Only

Optim.al / Brand Networks
([https://www.optimalsocial.com/](https://www.optimalsocial.com/)) is hiring
full stack and dev-ops engineers for our London office, working on real time
bidding, analytics, data science and front end web applications.

Requirements:

    
    
        * BS or MS degree in computer science, mathematics, or related field.
        * Good understanding of web technologies HTML, Javascript, HTTP, JSON, REST
        * Can demonstrate that you're a great 
          programmer in at least one of Scala, Python, Java, Clojure, Haskell, 
          F#, Kotlin or Ruby
        * Willing to work in Python, Scala and Java
        * Good understanding of a Unix based operating system
        * Some experience of databases and at least one web application framework
    

If you love programming and would like an interesting job with a steep
learning curve and a wide variety of challenges, please get in touch. You can
email me personally at jamie@optimalsocial.com.

~~~
dijit
Why is a BS or MS degree a requirement?

I have those skills and I'm considered a great sysadmin/lite-programmer

I have over 10 years experience with unix based operating systems too.

------
jboggan
Factual is currently hiring engineers and data lovers of all levels in the SF
Bay Area, Los Angeles, and Shanghai.

Factual’s location platform enriches mobile location signals with definitive
global data, enabling personalized and contextually relevant mobile
experiences. Built from billions of inputs, the data is constantly updated by
Factual’s real-time data stack. We were recently named one of "50 Disruptive
Companies in 2013" by MIT Technology Review. We have a terrific team that is
still fairly small and an incredible CEO who was previously the co-founder of
Applied Semantics (which was bought by Google and became AdSense). Factual has
venture funding from Andreessen-Horowitz and our partners/customers include
Facebook, Yelp, Trulia, and Newsweek.

There are many challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack:
data cleaning and canonicalization, storage, deduping, serving, APIs,
improving data using machine learning, etc. A great example is one of our most
recent products, Geopulse Audience, which stands at the intersection of high
quality places data and large scale analysis of user geo-data:
[http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-
audience](http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-audience) . If you love
data, Factual is the place to be. Our main criteria are that you're smart and
get things done, but you'll get bonus points for experience with Clojure
([http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure](http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure)),
machine learning, NLP, algorithm design, or Hadoop.

You can email me personally at jake@factual.com, or view our job postings and
apply directly via Jobvite:

Los Angeles/SF Bay Area Software engineer:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oQR1Vfwn&s=Hackernews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oQR1Vfwn&s=Hackernews)

~~~
g0lden
What kind of openings do you have in the Los Angeles area?

~~~
arobbins
The list of openings and locations is here:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qc99Vfw9&...](http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qc99Vfw9&s=Hackernews&nl=1&page=Jobs)

Mostly software engineer with some account manager and web developer.

Factual is a great place to work and I'd definitely check it out if you like
data and Clojure.

------
DomBlack
Sensatus - [http://timetotrade.eu](http://timetotrade.eu) \- Brighton, UK

Sensatus is a Brighton, UK based company specialising in the development of
innovative web-based financial technology for financial institutions and
retail investors.

The development team is being expanded to address a rapid growth in customer
demand for our current and planned product set.

Scala back end developer, £25k-£35k. As a back end developer you will help
design and build our next generation, distributed trading system.

JavaScript front end developer, £25k-£35k. As a front end developer you will
specialise in creating a responsive front end which reacts not only to the
user but to changing market information.

See [http://blog.timetotrade.eu/2014/01/02/developers-
required/](http://blog.timetotrade.eu/2014/01/02/developers-required/) and/or
send your CV to jobs@senatus.com if you're interested.

------
sahillavingia
Gumroad ([https://gumroad.com/](https://gumroad.com/)).

Gumroad enables all types of creators (musicians, designers, writers, video
game developers, comedians, filmmakers, and more) earn a living by selling
their work directly to their audience.

See a demo: [https://gumroad.com/demo](https://gumroad.com/demo)

The company is 2 years old. We're a team of 12 focused on making a great
product over anything else — we've raised $8M and don't have to think about
raising money for a while (besides the money that we raise daily from our
customers!). We're looking for engineers and designers in San Francisco.

You can see more definitive roles here, but in general we are looking for
smart, hard-working, creative people:
[https://gumroad.com/jobs](https://gumroad.com/jobs)

You can apply through there or email me directly — sahil@gumroad.com

------
nkoren
London, UK / REMOTE --

Futurescaper Ltd. is hiring a top-notch D3 & data visualisation expert to help
improve and open-source our network-graphing subsystems. We are a small but
rapidly growing startup that produces bespoke collective intelligence
platforms for a wide variety of clients. You'll work with a fun bunch of
people, taking the lead on a high-profile open-source project that should
create a real stir when it's released.

This is a 3 month contract with the option to extend to a permanent position
if both parties desire. London / UK locations preferred, but if you have the
right portfolio and are willing to work around our timezone, we'll work with
people anywhere.

Send CV and enquiries to: jobs@futurescaper.com See more about the company and
the job at:
[http://www.futurescaper.com/#contact](http://www.futurescaper.com/#contact)

------
chrisconley
Monetate - Conshohocken, PA (Philly suburbs) No remote, but we will help you
with relocation.

Monetate helps internet marketers make their site more relevant. We turn data
in action on our clients' sites by doing real-time data analysis and DOM
modification to put the right experience in front of their users. We’re
looking for engineers who want to do highly visible work on great brands and
solve tough problems with great coworkers.

What we're looking for:

* Problem solvers who like to code - we take things apart, figure out how they work, then build software to solve our users' problems

* People who like to ship - we're focused on building and shipping great products - if you like to see your work in production quickly you'll see it here

* People who like hard challenges - we have great problems across our products - data, UX, 3rd party JS, high volume / low latency APIs - we have no shortage of fun problems to work on

* Open source - Google Closure, AngularJS, Python, Hadoop, Mahout, Solr and Lucene - we're open source across our stack

About us:

* Founded in 2008

* Respect - it's our core value. We have a great team and we work well together. Our vacation policy is the same as Netflix (we don't have one). Our technical teams have full authority over (and responsibility for) the problems they work on.

* Market rate salaries

* Funded by First Round and OpenView

We're looking for people not positions. We have people who have joined the
team with no background in our primary languages and people from non-
traditional backgrounds.

Check out our blog at
[http://engineering.monetate.com/](http://engineering.monetate.com/)

We've hired great people from HN in the past.

Please feel free to email me with any questions - cconley at monetate com

------
daredevildave
Full Stack Developer - London, UK

PlayCanvas [[http://playcanvas.com](http://playcanvas.com)] has built the
world's first cloud-hosted 3D game development platform. We're building real-
time collaborative tools and a community hub for game developers.

We'll shortly be hiring for excellent front-end, back-end or full stack
developers. We're heavy on the Javascript for the game engine and web front-
end, and the back-end is python and node. We're a super small team and you
will really be able to leave your mark on the project and on the games
industry here. You must have shipped impressive web projects in the past and
can wow me with your technical prowess.

We're also a TechStars London company.

Get in touch at info@playcanvas.com for more information.

------
mwilliamson
Software developer, Stat.io - Cambridge UK, or REMOTE

We aim to allow users to understand the socio-economics of any location, from
the population of a country to the crime rate of a postcode. Organisations can
then use this data to improve their decision-making, whether it's businesses
making strategic sales and marketing decisions, NGOs trying to understand a
country, or somebody else entirely.

The two main technical challenges we face are:

* Importing data from many different sources, from APIs to Excel files, and understanding their structure. For instance, given an Excel file, we need to determine the structure of any tables, such as which columns represent a location. We also want to pick up as much metadata as possible, such as a description of the dataset.

* Designing a UI that allows users to find what they're looking for, and then making that UI fast (we're currently up to about 10,000,000 datasets and 200,000,000 data points)

Our technology stack:

* Postgres + PostGIS to store the data we've imported

* Elasticsearch for... search

* Python code to import data from the original source to our database (with a tiny bit of Redis for some basic queueing)

* A thin PHP web application to display the data (probably soon to be replaced by node.js)

Things we like:

* Test-driven development and good test coverage (when it makes sense -- sometimes, it's better to manually test a very thin UI than to keep worrying about brittle UI tests)

* Releasing early and often. We deploy features as they're ready, and try to break work down to small pieces.

* Doing the simplest thing that could possibly work. Rather than planning for every possibility up front, we implement something small but useful to start with, and then iterate and refactor as necessary.

What we're looking for:

We were founded in Cambridge last year, and we're now working towards a
product covering public data for the UK.

We're looking for a software developer to join us, initially part-time for
£1,000 a month + stock option plan. We're joining Microsoft Ventures in London
from February 2013, so you can join us in Cambridge or London, or work
remotely.

If you have any questions, feel free to get in touch: contact@stat.io. If
you'd like to apply, please send us a CV and a paragraph describing why you're
interested.

You can find out more about us on our website:
[http://www.stat.io/](http://www.stat.io/)

~~~
devonbarrett
I checked you out at while back when this popped up in the ML google group and
was really impressed! Interested to see where this goes!

------
notjosh
Android Engineer at Clue, www.helloclue.com, Berlin (relocation and visa
assistance offered)

Use your powers for good to help change the face of fertility/period tracking.
It's not your standard cycle tracking app - we turn to our good friend Science
to make recommendations to women about where they are in their cycle, and what
that means to them. They more it's used, the more it knows about you, and the
more it can help you.

We've got a great iOS app, we've got thousands of active users, we have
funding, but we need an Android implementation to take us to the next level.
That's where you step in! You'll have plenty of control and freedom to make
this a properly native Android app.

Interested? Curious? Contact me directly at josh@helloclue.com

------
jkeesh
CodeHS: Software Engineer in San Francisco

CodeHS is a site that helps teach computer science to beginners with a focus
on working with high schools. We work with students and schools all over the
US and all over the world. Make a big impact on a small team in an exciting
space.

See more at [http://codehs.com/jobs](http://codehs.com/jobs)

We are a company with a social mission, and we believe that we can help make
computer science more fun and accessible to high school students. If you are a
programmer, but also consider yourself a teacher--or if you love coming up
with creative ways to explain things--or if you want to work on a meaningful
project instead of programming widgets at the widget factory--then send us an
email. You can email me at jkeesh@codehs.com

We're a small team of 4 with funding and a business model and soon to be a lot
bigger. We have a monthly team hackathon (and recently had one for 150
students and teachers at Facebook
[http://facebook.com/codehs](http://facebook.com/codehs) ), and are always
thinking of ways to make working more fun.

See what students and teachers say about CodeHS:
[http://codehs.com/testimonials](http://codehs.com/testimonials)

How We Start Teaching:

We start teaching programming with "Karel the Dog," a dog that lives in a grid
world and only knows four commands: move, turnLeft, putBall and takeBall. We
use karel to teach that computer science is about problem solving. We start in
JavaScript, but use a thin teaching library because we believe in teaching
concepts over syntax.

Try it out and let us know what you think at codehs.com.

Our site is built in python, django, JavaScript, and we're on ec2.

CodeHS was recently a winner at NBC's Education Nation and has been featured
on the Today Show and a number of other places.

Thanks, and happy new year! Jeremy

[http://blog.codehs.com/](http://blog.codehs.com/)

------
sontek
SurveyMonkey ( [http://www.surveymonkey.com](http://www.surveymonkey.com) )

Offices in: Palo Alto, CA, USA Seattle, WA, USA Portland, OR, USA

 __Job Description __:

Survey Monkey is looking for software engineers who have a passion for solving
complex and interesting problems. In addition to scaling site, we are looking
for people who can help with advanced analysis and data visualization, natural
language processing, and new storage architectures.

 __Requirements __

* Experience writing top quality software for high-volume /high availability websites, including being involved in building critical user-facing components.

* Comfortable working in a Unix environment

* Experienced in working with multiple databases and datastores (Postgres, ElasticSearch, Redis, Cassandra, etc.)

* Love Python

 __About the company __

SurveyMonkey is the world 's largest survey company, but there's really much
more to us than that. We're a smart, passionate group of people who work hard
to deliver the best survey experience on the planet, period. We do this
because we believe everyone deserves easy access to the insights and
information they need to make better, more informed decisions.

We help customers collect over 2+ million online survey responses daily.
SurveyMonkey is trusted by millions of customers, including 99% of the Fortune
500, as well as other businesses, academic institutions and organizations of
all shapes and sizes.

* What Python is used for:

Our primary services/applications are all built on top of the Pyramid
Webframework. We use pylibmc, ansible, jinja2, sqlalchemy, and many other open
source python libraries to power our infrastructure.

We are planning to do our first Python3 and PyPy deployments in 2014. Along
with moving from weekly releases to continuous deployment.

* Contact Info:

Contact: John Anderson

E-mail contact: johna [at] surveymonkey.com

 __No telecommuting __

------
libsysguy
cPanel - Houston, Texas

[http://job.listings.cpanel.net/](http://job.listings.cpanel.net/)

There are quite a few perl positions open in internal development,
integration, systems development and product development.

------
ilz
Blue Apron (New York, NY): Software Engineer

Blue Apron ([http://www.blueapron.com](http://www.blueapron.com)) is an NYC-
based startup delivering original recipes and premium, seasonal ingredients
needed to prepare them, in exactly the right proportions. We've raised $8M
from First Round Capital, Bessemer Venture Partners, and Dave Tisch and have
been featured in the New York Times [1]. Forbes recently named us one of the
hottest startups of 2013 [2].

After just one year of operation, we're delivering over 300,000 meals each
month nationwide (up from 100k just a few months ago). Our product is growing
quickly, and we want to work with talented, passionate individuals that will
help us enhance the experience of cooking at home.

Our engineers solve problems for both customers and members of the Blue Apron
team. We evaluate, design, and implement new features to provide more
enjoyable experiences for our users. We collaborate to understand and overcome
unique scheduling and logistics challenges. We listen to the needs of our
interal teams and build tools that bring harmony to complex operational
workflows.

Our stack: Ruby on Rails, RSpec, PostgreSQL, HAML, Bootstrap, SASS, JQuery,
AJAX, Git, Heroku

About you:

\- You communicate your ideas clearly.

\- You're excited to learn and evaluate new technologies and techniques.

\- You've taken features or products from concept to completion and have
experience working with at least one large-scale web application.

\- You're confident with JavaScript and CSS and understand the challenges
involved with supporting older browsers.

\- You're mindful of your impact. You write tests to improve the quality and
reliability of your code.

\- You help teammates improve when reviewing their work and appreciate
feedback when they reciprocate.

This role comes with health insurance, a flexible vacation policy, and
competitive salary and equity. To apply, please submit a short email outlining
your experience and why you are interested along with your resume to
jobs@blueapron.com.

[1] [http://www.nytimes.com/2013/02/13/dining/the-dinner-kit-
is-s...](http://www.nytimes.com/2013/02/13/dining/the-dinner-kit-is-
served.html)

[2] [http://www.forbes.com/pictures/emjl45himd/blue-
apron-4/](http://www.forbes.com/pictures/emjl45himd/blue-apron-4/)

------
swighton
Formlabs - Boston, MA - Full Time

Algorithms Engineer

The Job:

\- Develop world class desktop 3D printer software with a focus on geometric
algorithms

\- Lead the development of cutting edge software features from inception to
release

\- Serious, low level, high performance coding

Software is at the center of our product development, as it bridges the
transition from digital models to beautiful physical form in 3D printing. If
you are a talented engineer and you’re ready to dirty your hands with 3D
geometric algorithms and other puzzling problems, we want you to join our
team.

[http://formlabs.com/pages/jobs](http://formlabs.com/pages/jobs)

------
JangoSteve
Ann Arbor, MI preferred, remote possible.

Senior developer at Alfa Jango
([http://www.alfajango.com](http://www.alfajango.com)). We build startups. We
act as CTO and development team for startups that need it. We also spend a
fair amount of time working on our internal and open source projects. We're a
small team of 4 looking to grow to a slightly less small team of 5.

We use mostly Ruby and JavaScript, but always looking for the best tool for
the job.

Email angie@alfajango.com.

I'd write more, but I'm on my phone and not back at my computer until later
today.

------
silverthorn
San Francisco, CA - Angaza Design -
[http://www.angazadesign.com/](http://www.angazadesign.com/)

Angaza is building a new energy economy for the billion+ people who now live
off-grid. These markets are moving beyond conventional centralized grid
generation, becoming the center of development for the resilient, distributed,
renewable energy systems that will replace it. Robust low-cost metering,
financing, and payment technologies form the key to making those systems
possible.

Angaza is searching for a software engineer to join our team in San Francisco.
You will tackle a myriad of software challenges: extending and scaling our
payments / analytics backend platform; taking our HTML5+JS frontend to the
next level; designing new protocols for synchronization over highly
constrained channels; developing software for minimum-cost international
telecom; squeezing DSP code into fewer bytes than this paragraph; traveling
occasionally to field sites across the world; and helping to solve any of the
unforeseen challenges that emerge in a rapidly changing startup environment.

If hired, you will become part of a small team creating a new approach to
energy in emerging markets. You will receive both a salary and equity stake in
the company. See [http://www.angazadesign.com/jobs/software-
engineer/](http://www.angazadesign.com/jobs/software-engineer/) and contact us
at careers@angazadesign.com.

------
spicyj
Hi all,

As you're planning your New Year's resolutions, consider: if you could work
anywhere, what would you do?

\- Wouldn't you want to work towards _really_ making the world a better place?

\- Wouldn't you want to work with a top-notch team alongside some of the
brightest engineers in the industry?

\- Wouldn't you want to work on solving interesting problems that haven't been
solved before?

\---

At Khan Academy, I truly believe that you can find all of those things and
more. We're a small, 50-person non-profit tech startup making a big difference
in the world. Here's a testimonial we received just last night:

 _December 31, 2013_

 _I have recently turned thirteen, and accompanied by your proficient and
efficient teaching style, I have successfully advanced into multi-variable
calculus. When I was 9 I began Calculus. However when I started these courses,
I was capable of grasping these concepts in a deep level of intuition. Now I
am advancing into Green 's Theorem, Triple Integrals, Divergence, Curl,
Gradient, and Partial Derivatives. In essence, I would just like to say thank
you for providing this revolutionary interconnected education interface.
Hopefully I will be taking the AP Calculus examinations soon!_

 _Thank you for everything!_

How cool is that? Think of how many similar students are born to learn
advanced math and science but never get the chance. We're working to change
this. This letter is one story; every month we hear about hundreds more lives
like this that we've totally transformed.

We're starting to do a big mobile push. Around 20% of our traffic comes from
phones and tablets but we have only two mobile devs right now. We're totally
overhauling our iOS app; if you join us now you can build large parts of a
product that's guaranteed to have millions of users. If you are (or you know)
a mobile developer we can build a great team around, _please reach out_. You
can't find this sort of opportunity in very many places.

Lots of people know us for Sal's videos, but we also have hundreds of videos
by other teachers and a huge library of interactive exercises. Our 100,000+
math problems have been done over 1.5 billion times total. That's a huge
number.

With this scale, we're able to study learning in a way that no one has
previously been able to do. We've run tests which show that students learn
more when they're advanced quicker by a custom machine-learning algorithm [1].
Right now we have dozens of A/B tests running to help us understand what we
can do to make people learn more, such as testing how Socratic-style lectures
affect engagement. (We're also beginning to release anonymized data to
interested researchers.)

Whether you're a machine learning guru or you take pride in perfecting UI
details for a dropdown menu [2], we have something for you. You'll be working
alongside a small team with the best in the business – though we have
"celebrity" devs like jQuery creator John Resig and Google's first employee
(and former Director of Technology) Craig Silverstein, we have many more you
haven't heard of but who are just as awesome.

We really have a great team and culture. We use (and contribute to) new
technology [3], we invest heavily in mentoring interns (and full-timers) [4],
we have lots of fun at and around work [5], and even though we're a non-
profit, we pay well too.

\---

As I said above, mobile is a big priority for us and we're doing everything we
can to find great mobile devs.

We're hiring engineers (frontend, backend, mobile, data science), product
designers, a community manager, and more. And if you want to have an amazing
summer (or fall or spring) building real features for real users, we're hiring
interns too.

Please apply at
[https://www.khanacademy.org/careers](https://www.khanacademy.org/careers)
directly (say you saw us on HN!), but if you have questions, feel free to ask
here or to email me at alpert+HN@khanacademy.org.

Thanks for reading; have a great 2014!

[1]: [http://derandomized.com/post/51729670543/khan-academy-
machin...](http://derandomized.com/post/51729670543/khan-academy-machine-
learning-measurable-learning)

[2]: [http://bjk5.com/post/44698559168/breaking-down-amazons-
mega-...](http://bjk5.com/post/44698559168/breaking-down-amazons-mega-
dropdown)

[3]: [http://joelburget.com/backbone-to-
react/](http://joelburget.com/backbone-to-react/) (sorry about the background,
but there are dinosaur pictures!)

[4]: [http://bjk5.com/post/71559049069/the-most-common-feedback-
we...](http://bjk5.com/post/71559049069/the-most-common-feedback-we-give-dev-
interns)

[5]: [http://life.khanacademy.org/](http://life.khanacademy.org/)

~~~
dminor
"Please lead with the location of the position..."

~~~
spicyj
Sorry about that, can't edit my post any more.

Mountain View, CA, but remote is a possibility for the right candidate.

~~~
dynamic99
Is remote a possibility for an intern? And are internships available for high
school students?

~~~
kamens
We have given internships to high schoolers in the past -- spicyj here started
as an intern right out of high school and now has his hands in everything we
do as a full-timer.

Remote internships have been done in the past too, but we strongly encourage
being in Mountain View both for our sake and yours. The summers are a blast
with all interns in-office together and enjoying various team activities.

I suggest you apply!

~~~
GrahamsNumber
I find you guys requiring a transcript with the intern application distasteful
tbh.

------
shine72
Head of Design - full time - (70k$ - 110k$ + options) - New York

[https://beta.gertrude.co](https://beta.gertrude.co)
[http://techcrunch.com/2013/10/16/art-meetup-platform-
gertrud...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/10/16/art-meetup-platform-gertrude-
takes-aim-at-cracking-an-exclusive-world/)

Founded in December of 2012 and based in New York City, Gertrude is the
world's network for art events. We help people gather to learn, discuss, and
collect art curated by today's visionaries - we call these events Salons. We
are redefining the art Salon for the 21st Century, like Gertrude Stein did for
her time.

Discover our past Salons to see what the experience is like.
[https://beta.gertrude.co/salons?scope=past](https://beta.gertrude.co/salons?scope=past)

Some of the most exciting artists & curators nationally are using our
platform, and we've gained the attention of a passionate community of art
lovers all around the world. We have raised a round from a number of great
investors and are rapidly expanding globally. Joining Gertrude, you'll work
with a closely-knit team of engineers and art lovers that deeply care about
building the most beautiful experiences for our guests, artists & curators.
You will join our Salons in unique settings and learn from being at the
cutting edge of creation. Work with the tastemakers!

max@gertrude.co

------
klistwan
Kira Talent ([https://www.kiratalent.com](https://www.kiratalent.com)) -
Toronto, Canada

At Kira Talent, we help employers spot top talent earlier in the hiring
process through timed video interviews.

A bit about us:

    
    
      * we’re a small team (you’d be #13), based in the heart of downtown Toronto
    
      * we’re well funded (we just raised a $2M seed round) and have had paying clients since day 1 of the company 
    
      * we’re hiring all types of devs -- mobile, frontend, backend, analytics 
    
      * we think even enterprise software can be beautiful, and pride ourselves on our design 
    
      * every single one of our developers have committed code within their first day at work; some within their first hour
    

Here’s some stuff we’ve been working on lately:

    
    
      * building infrastructure to allow us to scale our video recording and streaming
    
      * re-building the UI-heavy sections of our product using AngularJS
    
      * designing and creating our mobile suite for both job candidates and employers alike 
    
      * presenting analytics data captured in our product to the end user, and our team internally
    

We mostly use Python/Django, JavaScript (jQuery, AngularJS), MySQL (and some
MongoDB), but you’d be free to choose your own tools and libraries. If this
sounds fun, let’s chat! My name is Konrad, I'm the co-founder/CTO, and you can
send me a note at konrad@kiratalent.com. :)

------
abreckle
Visual.ly - San Francisco, CA is looking for a seasoned Growth Hacker. Are you
are excited about growth? And like problem solving? Help us build scale out
our customer acquisition channels in 2014 and learn a ton in the process!
Note: While this is a development role, you will report to the Growth Team The
job: You contribute to the code on each level of the stack working closely
with designers and fellow developers. You show an eagerness to learn and a
thirst for knowledge. You are comfortable context switching from project to
project. You are equally comfortable talking with Marketing/Business folks as
with Developers and can speak both languages. Us We're a small team of people
who are dedicated and have a passion for data visualizations and infographics.
We're nimble. That means we're following a user-centered approach; we value
people's feedback and iterate quickly. You You have an outstanding
understanding of how all layers of the stack interact You are knowledgable and
experienced with the following languages, Javascript, PHP, HTML, API's. You
are experienced working with MySQL databases You are well versed in the latest
internet marketing techniques as well as standards (seo/sem/email) You are
able to think creatively to solve marketing challenges to unlock new growth
channels.

Curious? Get in touch! Jobs+growth@visual.ly

------
abreckle
Visual.ly - San Francisco, CA is looking for a seasoned Growth Hacker.

Are you are excited about growth? And like problem solving? Help us build
scale out our customer acquisition channels in 2014 and learn a ton in the
process! Note: While this is a development role, you will report to the Growth
Team The job: You contribute to the code on each level of the stack working
closely with designers and fellow developers. You show an eagerness to learn
and a thirst for knowledge. You are comfortable context switching from project
to project.

You are equally comfortable talking with Marketing/Business folks as with
Developers and can speak both languages. Us We're a small team of people who
are dedicated and have a passion for data visualizations and infographics.
We're nimble. That means we're following a user-centered approach; we value
people's feedback and iterate quickly. You You have an outstanding
understanding of how all layers of the stack interact You are knowledgable and
experienced with the following languages, Javascript, PHP, HTML, API's. You
are experienced working with MySQL databases You are well versed in the latest
internet marketing techniques as well as standards (seo/sem/email) You are
able to think creatively to solve marketing/distribution challenges to unlock
new growth channels.

Curious? Get in touch! Jobs+growth@visual.ly

------
enoren
StepOne, Inc ([http://www.steponeinc.com](http://www.steponeinc.com)) -
Austin, TX - INTERN, FULLTIME, REMOTE OK

We are a funded ([http://www.liveoakvp.com/past-
investment.html](http://www.liveoakvp.com/past-investment.html)) SaaS company
that is simplifying customer support through machine learning(ML), natural
language processing(NLP), effortless identity, personalization and
analytics(Big Data). We are still in stealth mode but are getting ready to
launch in the coming months and are getting ready to grow quickly as we are in
the process of additional fund raising, so if you have an interest in any of
these topics and want to make a real impact in how these problems are solved
then we want to hear from you.

Our stack is Django/Python, Postgres, Redis, Angular and Salt, but are also
looking to expand this as we expand the solution. We believe in, and have a
strong interest in, constantly learning, so if you have any great ideas about
new tools that we should be using then we will certainly listen. We are not
quite continuous deployment(currently on weekly schedules), but are working
towards that. We practice TDD, code reviews and believe in automating
everything.

We are currently hiring for:

* Django/Python developers(both web stack as well as just strong Python developers to help with Backend services)

* Client side developers(UI/UX)

If you are interested, please send an email to erik@steponeinc.com

------
hseikaly
The New York Times Company - iOS or Android Developers Wanted - New York, NY

We are looking to add new members to the NYTimes mobile team to help bring our
award-winning media to new platforms and technologies. Both our iOS and
Android teams are looking for amazing developers to push the envelope of
technical innovation within our mobile products, and take a leading role in
helping to shape the future of The New York Times.

We are looking for engineers who take pride in writing reusable code with an
emphasis on quality over quantity. The ideal candidate will be innovative —
interested in applying new techniques and design patterns, but also fluent in
current best practices and standards. We embrace the best open source,
commercial and custom built software to help our development teams flourish.

As a part of our team, you will enjoy a vibrant culture that promotes
innovation nestled within an established and respected institution. Inside our
midtown building, you will find floor-to-ceiling windows, plenty of
whiteboards, a sushi chef and a staff with a sense of humor and a passion for
beautiful software.

If you are interested, please submit your resume below:

[http://jobs.nytco.com/job/New-York-Android-Developer-Job-
NY/...](http://jobs.nytco.com/job/New-York-Android-Developer-Job-NY/2450386/)

[http://jobs.nytco.com/job/New-York-iOS-Developer-Job-
NY-1000...](http://jobs.nytco.com/job/New-York-iOS-Developer-Job-
NY-10001/23698700/)

------
abadmeow
SAN FRANCISCO OR DENVER.

Sup Hackers,

My name is Cat, and I'm on the search for a talented Android dev seeking
opportunities in Denver or SF. We are a start-up based in San Fran working to
create a functional and seamless experience for our client's customers. We
work with several top 20 QSRs (That's Quick Service Restaurant to you) and are
about to release within this year. We expect nothing but growth at this point,
and our success has been remarkable so far....

Our management team has been responsible for the successful launch of the
Starbucks App as well as Dunkin Donuts. We're pretty flexible in terms of our
work schedules, have robust benefits through an amazing HR, and both offices
in Denver and in SF are downtown, close to public trans. Top it off, we're
kinda, sorta, (Definitely) awesome to work with....

Anyways, shoot me a message here and we can connect further.

Oh yeah, and what we're looking for: 3-5 years of professional development
experience -Minimum of 2 years developing secure multi-threaded mobile apps
-Ideally have submitted 2+ apps to Google Play with good adoption (send me a
link?) -Proven track record of building apps with great UI and experience
-Proficiency with Java, Android SDK and other related technologies

I can go on, but if I caught your eye with what you've seen so far, lets just
go ahead and chat :) PM Me or cabad [at] [cardfree] dot com.

-Cat

------
endtwist
Planetary ([http://planetary.io](http://planetary.io)) - REMOTE, New York, NY
or St. Louis, MO.

Looking to hire a head of Business Development. You'll help seek out potential
leads, bring in new clients, and close new contracts.

We are a young design and development agency; you'd have the opportunity to
really drive the direction and growth of the company. Technical or design
experience is a huge plus.

\--

At Planetary, we have designed and developed just about everything there is to
design and develop — games for a Super Bowl campaign, internal apps for
startups, point-of-sale applications for large national brands and dozens of
issues for a number of periodicals. In doing so, we've learned the
particularities of each different medium, but more importantly, we've gained a
sublime handle on how to partner with our clients and become an integral,
valuable part of their design and development process.

Whether for small brands, large brands, medium brands, brands without a brand,
all the work we've done in the past few years has been intent on providing a
talented team, clear communication, plain expectations and flawless execution.
That's what you can expect from Planetary. Strong design and quality
development with an unrivaled attention to detail.

\--

If you're interested, send me a little blurb about yourself along with any
relevant links or information (résumé, Github, Dribbble, etc.) and why you're
interested: team@planetary.io

------
ryporter
AMA Capital -- Palo Alto, CA. Full time. H1B okay.

AMA Capital trades billions of dollars per day in the foreign exchange
markets.

We are all engineers, and we all do a little bit of everything, designing and
implementing our own trading strategies and infrastructure. We are a very
small team (I am the only employee) looking to add one or two engineers who
will focus on strategy and/or on infrastructure. No experience or specific
knowledge of finance is required. However, you do need to be at least
interested in financial markets and to be able to implement your strategies
carefully in C++.

An example of an infrastructure project is designing and building a system for
logging to non-volatile memory. We generate large logs that cover everything
from prices to transaction data. NVDIMMs are a form of RAM that survives power
loss, and such hardware has been on the horizon for a while, but it is just
now becoming available to early adopters. Writes to NVDIMMs will be nearly
instantaneous and immediately durable. This project will be to develop an
NVDIMM-based system that simultaneously functions as a log, an IPC mechanism,
and a searchable database for analysis. Making this work will involve a number
of pieces: kernel drivers, CPU cache control, lock-free synchronization, a
daemon to write everything back to long-term (i.e. less expensive) storage,
and more. If this works well, we plan to open-source all the pieces.

Learn more at
[http://amacapital.net/careers.html](http://amacapital.net/careers.html), and
contact us at careers@amacapital.net.

------
lesiki
FrontlineSMS/SIMLab,

Nairobi, Kenya.

Looking for Senior Devs, Chief Engineer (lead dev), BA, and leads for some
upcoming projects.

We build tools that let people set up automated SMS messaging systems, at any
scale but targeted towards small- to medium-scale organisations. Our most
notable users are NGOs all over the world, who use FrontlineSMS to communicate
with people who couldn't be reached by any other means of electronic
communication.

Our dev office is in Nairobi, Kenya, and we're looking for Senior Developers
and a new Chief Engineer to head the dev team.

The dev work is mainly Groovy/Grails web development, with some Android work
of late. We open-source what we can
([https://github.com/frontlinesms/](https://github.com/frontlinesms/)), and
contribute to the Grails project and its plugin ecosystem. Our office is in
the same building that houses the iHub, Ushahidi, Brck, Mfarm, and other
leading Nairobi dev startups.

If you fit the bill and like the idea of living in Nairobi for a few years,
please check out the links below.

[http://www.frontlinesms.com/](http://www.frontlinesms.com/)
[http://www.frontlinesms.com/connect-with-us/jobs-and-
interns...](http://www.frontlinesms.com/connect-with-us/jobs-and-internships/)
[http://dev.frontlinesms.com/jobs/](http://dev.frontlinesms.com/jobs/)

info at frontlinesms.com

------
rompic
Fluidtime: Full Time/Intern Vienna - Austria

Fluidtime (founded 2004) is Austria's leading provider of mobility information
systems. Our software solutions transform traffic data in the field of public
transport and motorized private transport into user-friendly mobility
information services. Fluidtime develops mobility solutions such as staff
information, disruption information management, as well as traffic information
systems.

We develop software solution for Integrated Mobility Information, Traffic Data
Management, Disruption Information Management and Integrated Staff
Information. These mobility services are all provided for smartphones,
tablets, mobile web, web, widgets and digital signage.

At the moment we have the following open positions:

\- Software Engineer Java \- Interaction- and Interfacedesign \- iOS / iPhone
Development

What you can expect:

\- Software solutions to inspire you, your team and our customers. \- A
dynamic working environment with exciting development opportunities. \- Highly
motivated people working towards a concrete vision. \- Challenging tasks for
your continued professional development. \- A working climate characterised by
the Fluidtime spirit and openness. \- A loft office in central Vienna near the
Mariahilferstraße.

If you feel you could make a valuable contribution, but don’t find a job
listed above that fits your profile, please feel free to get in touch.
jobs@fluidtime.com

[http://www.fluidtime.com](http://www.fluidtime.com)

------
jcater
SteepRock is seeking a full-time, experienced Python engineer based in the US
to help us deliver high quality applications to the pharmaceutical industry.
This job is REMOTE only.

We are a fast-paced, client-focused company; we want to continue our success
and don't mind working hard to get there. We're looking for someone who's got
great attention to detail, loves writing Python code and solve challenging
problems on sometimes challenging deadlines. Sounds good? Please apply to join
our energetic team!

SteepRock ([http://www.steeprockinc.com](http://www.steeprockinc.com)) is an
established software and services firm in the Pharmaceutical industry that has
an immediate opening for a Python developer. In this position, you will be
working closely with the CTO and other senior developers.

REQUIREMENTS: - 2+ years of enterprise scale software development experience.
- Extensive direct experience developing, delivering and maintaining a multi-
user browser-based application - Commercial Python experience and complete
command of the language - Ability to write and read SQL, including complex
joins and optimization - Solid understanding of JavaScript fundamentals -
Solid understanding of HTML and CSS

Apply to jason.cater@steeprockinc.com. Please include resume and salary
expectations.

------
ladon86
ClassDojo

FULLTIME in SAN FRANCISCO, CA

ClassDojo is used by over 15mm teachers and students to manage behavior in the
classroom, using real time feedback and rewards that can also be shared with
parents. We're an edtech startup with funding some of the biggest names in the
valley (Jeff Clavier, Ron Conway, General Catalyst, Mitch Kapor...), and we're
one of the fastest growing education companies of all time. We're the only
non-YC company that Paul Graham has ever invested in.

We've built a product that makes a real difference and gets huge engagement
with millions of kids, and we're about to take it to the next level, hopefully
with you on board. We have a strong team, an extremely comfortable and relaxed
environment and great salary + benefits. If you're a strong hacker who wants
to use JavaScript to change the world, apply here:

    
    
      --------------------------    
    
    
      https://classdojo.wufoo.com/forms/join-classdojo/    
    
      --------------------------    
    

Or email jobs@classdojo.com. You can read about the work and environment here:

[http://www.classdojo.com/jobs](http://www.classdojo.com/jobs)

We're particularly looking for:

    
    
      * Frontend Engineer  
    
      * Full Stack/Backend Engineer (working on hard stuff!)
    
    

Apply here:

[https://classdojo.wufoo.com/forms/join-
classdojo/](https://classdojo.wufoo.com/forms/join-classdojo/)

------
blo
Vurb ([http://vurb.com](http://vurb.com)) - San Francisco, CA - Full-time (no
remote)

Max Levchin funded, early-stage consumer startup -
[http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/20/contextual-content-
engine-v...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/20/contextual-content-engine-vurb-
wants-to-make-the-internet-seamless)

We're working on search, browsing, and sharing, by connecting the services we
use in a contextual way that's more usable, efficient, and social (e.g., no
more having lots of windows/tabs open). We do this through unique UX/UI
combined with search, machine learning, big data, and more.

Engineering Positions:

* JavaScript (node.js, backbone.js) - generalist / full-stack development

* Search / Data Science - search / classification / ranking, machine learning, recommendations, NLP, data crawling/processing

We're stealth but funded by Max, Drew Houston (Dropbox), Naval Ravikant
(AngelList), Arrington (CrunchFund), and many others. If you're looking to
join a small team that solves complex problems and is making something people
will use daily, then come find out what we're up to.

jobs@vurb.com | [http://vurb.com/jobs](http://vurb.com/jobs) | angel.co/vurb

------
jasonchen913
MongoDB the leading NoSQL database is seeking top notch talent! We are looking
to expand and hire technical folks at multiple locations. Austin, New York,
Palo Alto, Chicago, Los Angeles, Boston, Seattle, DC, and Toronto to name a
few...

Experience with non-relational databases is not needed. We will provide an
intensive training course that will teach you the inside and outs of MongoDB.

\- Hot Jobs -

-SOLUTION ARCHITECT: Solutions Architects are responsible for guiding our customers and users to design and build reliable, scalable systems using MongoDB. The Solutions Architecture team at MongoDB is made up of seasoned software architects, entrepreneurs and developers who take direct responsibility for customer success, including the design of their software, deployment and operations. Customer/ client facing experience is required.

-CONSULTING ENGINEER: As a technical consultant, you'll be MongoDB's ambassador to our clients and other MongoDB users. Consultants can assist with all phases of MongoDB implementations, such as configuration, testing, optimization, deployment architecture a best practices reviews.

-TECHNICAL SERVICES ENGINEER: Our global services team is experienced in development, networking, security, support, systems, and much more. Successful members of the Technical Services team will not only be comfortable diving into uncharted waters, but will be excited to solve new problems facing companies today. These individuals are well versed with anything and everything

\- And Much More! - If you think you fit the bill, feel free to reach out to
me at e-mail careers@mongodb.com.

~~~
tostitos1979
Curious why people downvoted this?

~~~
bonemachine
I guess they're getting tired of the "leading NoSQL database" tripe. Which,
despite its being utterly devoid of meaning (if you understand anything at all
about the general database landscape), 10gen just keeps repeating, and
repeating, and repeating.

------
bound008
Secret: HALF-TIME/INTERN/REMOTE

Hey, HN. One of you is perfect for this idea.

I am a serial entrepreneur who is currently trapped in the body of a freelance
contractor. I have a relatively stable 40 hour a week project, and incoming
projects as well that I generally can't take due to lack of resources (time,
the most precious one)

So here's the idea. You. Are interesting and have some experience in coding
(webapps, mobile, whatever) would be a coding apprentice. I would give you a
guaranteed 20 hour a week gig for now, and flex additional work as it comes in
and you are available.

You would work on entrepreneurial ideas and contracts and get paid for doing
so. If something took off the ground we could negotiate revenue/equity, but no
matter what you will be getting paid.

Here is what you get. Money Freedom and Flexibility (need the day off to deal
with a hangover because you are in college and its friday?) Real World
Education Ability to become a killer coder and whatever else. i'm pretty
flexible

Languages? Python/Ruby Obj-C Javascript You name it. If you can show
competency in some language I currently do, then we can work together and you
can get paid to learn and become an expert at any other languages as required.

About me, your 'boss'. Late 20s. Been in and out of various startups. Started
ideas from scratch. Reasonably connected in the 'valley'. No stranger to a
term sheet. I have done hiring for a YC company. Been on both the business and
engineering side of places.

Currently living in NYC (manhattan) with enough room for you to come clock
hours, but you can be remote as well, or both. I have been travelling a lot
because it means that working 9-5 EST is a much more reasonable 12-8 or even
sometimes 9pm - 5am.

I like tinkering with OSS and hardware too, obsessed with gadgets.

Long story short, you will get paid to learn how to code in the real world,
become an entrepreneur or freelancer (or both) and then hopefully be able to
repeat this process.

You'll get hands on attention and code reviews without some PM breathing down
your neck. (unless you are working on a project that requires it).

We'll figure out a good hourly rate, and when you are working on a project
that is paid, probably double it. And then fall back to the normal rate when
we are working on whatever random ideas I want to incubate.

email hn0114@boun.cr with a little bit about yourself, a resume if you have
it, and most importantly either a github or code sample.

~~~
source99
Sounds like a bad idea to negotiate equity after the project "takes off".
Someone is going to be pissed off in that scenario.

~~~
vladimirralev
This. You can't wait for the risks to dissolve and then put the guy who made
it happen in a severely weakened negotiation position. I mean, you can, but
it's unethical.

------
RStillman
[HIRING] InnovaSystems: [http://bit.ly/19yGl06](http://bit.ly/19yGl06)

Startup requiring no funding, which has grown to over a 25 million dollar
operation. Few Employees, small teams, collaborative work environment, and we
are growing fast. Opportunities available now:

SWE II- Salt Lake OR San Diego:
[http://linkd.in/1lb6weY](http://linkd.in/1lb6weY) Database Developer- Salt
Lake: [http://linkd.in/1cjAZFU](http://linkd.in/1cjAZFU) Database
Administrator – San Diego OR Norfolk, VA:
[http://linkd.in/19aDDNN](http://linkd.in/19aDDNN) ETL Developer - DC:
[http://linkd.in/1gktEaC](http://linkd.in/1gktEaC)

Work life balance including 40 hour work weeks, flex time, and at least 3
weeks paid time off 401k matching up to 5% of your salary, year over year Want
to increase your skill set? Trainings, seminars, etc. are paid for if approved
by your supervisor Many locations to choose from SD, SLC, DC, and VA (named
one of San Diego’s Best Places to Work)

Oh and we <3 BIG DATA, INNOVATION, and FAST-ITERATION. Join us! Apply at one
of the links above or email me at rstillman@innovasi.com

------
gabegottlieb
Adomic - Santa Monica (Los Angeles), CA

Adomic collects unique advertising intelligence for some of the biggest
publishers and brands in the advertising world. We're a developer founded and
run organization (both CEO and CTO are developers) with a stack that goes all
the way from web crawlers to a big data processing architecture (Hive, EMR,
S3) to middleware/API to frontend (HTML/CSS/Javascript.)

We're an active member of the Santa Monica startup scene and are 5 blocks from
the beach. We don't skimp on hardware or tools and are strong advocates of
giant monitors and comfy chairs. When we're not at work, we play sports, surf,
go to trivia nights, and generally try to make the most of the sun and beach.

We're looking for an experienced fullstack developer that will work on
projects up and down the stack. Everything that we do affects our customers,
and we've got some awesome features planned. You'll get to help drive the
architecture and implementation of these.

We work using the latest .Net technologies, however, if you’re a strong
developer without a .Net background, we’d love the opportunity to show you
what we do and why we think it’s great.

If you're interested in this full time position, please e-mail jobs at
adomic.com. Cheers!

------
dannyroberts1
Dimagi, Inc.

Cambridge, MA

[http://www.dimagi.com/](http://www.dimagi.com/)

Dimagi is hiring for the positions of Mobile Software Developer, Full Stack
Web Developer, Web Performance/Devops Engineer.

Dimagi's mobile platforms are already affecting millions of the world's poor
and underserved in half a dozen areas including Maternal and Child Health,
Infectious Disease, Supply Chain (for medical supplies), Agriculture, and
Small Business. Our online Mobile App–building and data collection tools at
[https://www.commcarehq.org](https://www.commcarehq.org) allow our partner
organizations to create for themselves at little or no cost what they would
otherwise have to pay tens of thousands of dollars for in custom software
development costs, which has made us the fastest growing mHeath and generic
mobile workflow platform out there for the developing setting. Our team of
talented engineers regularly travel to see our field sites and visit our teams
in Africa, the Indian Subcontinent, Southeast Asia, and South America to work
on-site with our users and partners in building usable and powerful technology
that makes a difference. Dimagi prioritizes global impact, employee growth,
and satisfaction over the bottom line, making it a fresh, exciting, and
genuine place to work.

If making a huge difference at an ambitious young software company with a
fundamentally humanitarian mission sounds interesting to you, check out our
jobs page at
[http://www.dimagi.com/about/careers/](http://www.dimagi.com/about/careers/).

------
lost-theory
Lumosity - [http://www.lumosity.com/](http://www.lumosity.com/) \- San
Francisco, CA

We are looking for software engineers on the rails team and operations team
(the team I'm on)!

Lumosity provides brain training games to improve the minds and lives of our
50 million users worldwide. Lumosity.com is one of the largest consumer rails
apps and has a team of really smart engineers and product people building it.

If you're interested, please read the job descriptions and apply through
jobvite here:

Senior Software Engineer (Rails):
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oW7PVfwx&s=SWE_HN](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oW7PVfwx&s=SWE_HN)

Senior Ops Engineer (DevOps):
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oX7PVfwy&s=DevOps_HN](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oX7PVfwy&s=DevOps_HN)

We also have a bunch of other job positions at
[http://www.lumosity.com/jobs](http://www.lumosity.com/jobs) for engineers
(iOS, Android, Flash) and others (UX, marketing, internationalization, product
management). If you have any questions at all please email
slieberman@lumoslabs.com and put "Hacker News" in the subject!

------
firepoet
Chicago, IL

OpinionLab is in hyper growth mode, and we are looking for driven, talented
individuals who want to become part of a dynamic and innovative company.

OpinionLab is the global leader in Voice of Customer (VoC) feedback
innovation, serving a prestigious client list that includes nearly half of
Fortune 50 organizations such as Walmart, Bank of America, Ford Motor Company,
and many more. With real-time listening solutions for every brand touch point,
our pioneering VoC platform invites consumers to share input in their own
words, at anytime, from anywhere, helping organizations collect, understand,
and leverage both structured and unstructured customer data.

We have many open positions, but here's a snapshot:

[http://www.opinionlab.com/senior-rails-
engineer/](http://www.opinionlab.com/senior-rails-engineer/)

We are seeking a Senior Rails Engineer with strong development skills to join
our Chicago, IL based Product Development team. As a member of our Product
Development team, you will play a critical role in the architecture, design,
development, and deployment of OpinionLab’s web-based applications and
services. You will be part of a high-visibility agile team […]

[http://www.opinionlab.com/scrum-master/](http://www.opinionlab.com/scrum-
master/)

We are seeking a Scrum Master with a strong technical background to join our
Chicago, IL based Product Development team. As a member of our Product
Development team, you will play a critical role in leading the software
development process for one of our high-powered development teams.

------
stevepike
SevenFifty: B2B software in the wine and spirits world. New York, NY

We're looking for full-time software engineers to help change the beverage
alcohol business. Our stack is Rails backed by Postgres with Solr for search.

About the company. Ever wonder how bars and restaurants buy their alcohol?
SevenFifty is modernizing the wholesale beverage alcohol industry, which is
massive but technologically antiquated. We're working with leading
wholesalers, bars, restaurants, and wine stores across the country. We're
funded, have revenues, and are on track to being profitable without additional
funding.

About your role. You’ll be an early member of the engineering team and will
tackle a wide range of problems. You’ll get exposure to all aspects of web
application development. You'll work on hard problems like search and the
processing of structured and unstructured datasets. You’ll own user-facing
features from conception and design to deployment. You’ll also learn about the
wine and spirits industry, which is intellectually rich, occasionally bizarre,
and a ton of fun. (If interested, we’ll even help you further your formal
education in wine, spirits, or beer.)

You can email me directly at steve@sevenfifty.com.

------
twunde
Benchmark Education - Westchester, NY

We're an education company with a focus on building literacy for grades K-6.
Our small internal dev team is focusing on building the online tools as
schools start adopting tablets and online learning.

Front-end developer

Skill Requirements:

\- Advanced web-based user interface development \- Advanced in CSS/html
markup \- Expert in JavaScript \- Experienced in modern JavaScript MV
frameworks (Backbone, angular, etc.) \- Experienced in template libraries and
css compilers (Underscore, Mustache, LESS, SASS) \- Experience in Git,
Subversion or Mercurial \- Experience writing PHP web services. \- Knowledge
of wireframing, diagraming UX \- Knowledge of Photoshop, graphic manipulation
\- Good communicator \- Knowledge and some experience in Linux command line \-
CS degree or equivalent experience

Skills Prefereed

\- Some exposure to Agile practices \- Interest in literacy education, new
methods of teaching \- Responsive and adaptive design technologies \- Node.js
\- Desire to understand the underpinnings! \- Documentation and commenting \-
Ability to work with on-site and off-site teams

Email dfox@benchmarkeducation.com with your resume.

------
adrinavarro
Want to work in sunny Madrid, Spain? Come join us!

We're ShuttleCloud, a small (<15 employees) data migration company based in
Madrid & New York. We're hiring a Senior Developer and an Executive Assistant
to join us in our (very cool) Madrid office. We're flexible about a lot of
things, so don't hesitate and apply.

\--

Senior Developer. Madrid, Spain.

Our technical team is seeking a senior developer to lead us and help us
support our growth. We want you to teach us & introduce new methodologies and
tools, and lead our team towards the future.

We actively use Ruby, Python, CouchDB, Redis, RabbitMQ… the usual buzzwords.
And we're very interested about where you can take us to. More about this
opening here:
[https://shuttlecloud.recruiterbox.com/jobs/26312/](https://shuttlecloud.recruiterbox.com/jobs/26312/)

Meet our engineers here: [http://blog.shuttlecloud.com/shuttlecloud-engineers-
fireside...](http://blog.shuttlecloud.com/shuttlecloud-engineers-fireside-
chats/)

\--

Executive Assistant. Madrid, Spain.

We're also looking for an Executive Assistant. We don't ask for any previous
experience or look only for people wanting to stay in the position long term
(recently graduated students welcome!). We want someone who is independent and
who can think ahead. If you think you can do that, then, we want to meet you!
So, write us.

Contact us at: jobs _at_ shuttlecloud.com.

\--

Thank you for reading, and happy 2014 to everyone!

------
voleon
Voleon Capital Management - Berkeley, CA - Full time - H1B OK

We have two positions open on our software team. The first is for a CTO. We
are looking for an experienced candidate to grow, manage and lead an elite
software engineering team. Our ideal candidate would combine very strong
technical skills with startup management experience; experience in finance is
a bonus but not a must. If you are interested in more details, please contact
us at working@voleon.com.

The second position is for a software developer. The description is below:

Fast-growing quantitative trading firm seeks an exceptional software
developer. You will architect and implement a diverse set of core
infrastructures, including new production systems, scientific-computing
environments, and modern data stores.

We seek candidates with a proven track record of writing correct, well-
designed software, solving hard problems and delivering complex projects on
time. You should preferably have experience with high assurance, distributed,
fault-tolerant systems. Experience with functional programming as well as soft
real-time, low-latency, cache-friendly systems is a bonus.

We are getting big fast. Willingness to take initiative, and a gritty
determination to productize, are essential.

Join a team that includes faculty at premier universities and PhD's from top-
tier schools, led by the founder and CEO of a successful Internet
infrastructure startup. You will have a high impact, and you can expect
frequent interaction with the researchers, officers, and founders.

Benefits and compensation are highly competitive. Interested applicants are
encouraged to send a cover letter and resume to working@voleon.com.

------
prabhasp
Sustainable Engineering Lab, Columbia University -- New York City -- Full time
-- Android Developer

Currently looking for an Android Developer to join the team. @
[http://modi.mech.columbia.edu](http://modi.mech.columbia.edu). See
[https://github.com/SEL-Columbia/jobs](https://github.com/SEL-Columbia/jobs)
for deets.

We are a university lab under The Earth Institute at Columbia University. We
build open source software to help development in various countries in the
world with a kick of technology.

Currently we are involved in a data collection / analysis project in Nigeria,
an infrastructure planning project for Myanmar and remote islands in
Indonesia, building an Android app for rural nurses in India, and similar
projects. Our stacks includes but not limited to python, javascript, mongo and
postgres (depending on the job), and we are always looking forward for new
technology.

We are looking for hackers who are passionate about making stuff that helps
the world suck less. If you are interested in hacking with us, traveling to
the developing world, please go to the aforementioned github job repo to
contact us.

~~~
ponnapallis
Hey,

First off, this sounds like an awesome job! I tried sending you an email a few
weeks ago to apply for the position but never got a response. Please let me
know if it's still available though.

Thanks!

------
dirtyb1t
Cigital is hiring software security folks

What we do: We're a software security consulting firm that helps build
security into the SDLC. We work on a wide variety of projects involving static
analysis, penetration testing, architecture review, threat modeling, etc. We
deal mostly with the private sector and the types of applications we work with
are varied from mobile to webapps to video games.

DO NOT apply directly to our website. Email your resume to
dirtyb1t34@gmail.com

We're all consultants so we tend to travel a fair amount. As I said, the work
is varied and you can really focus the type of work you do based on your
interests and skills. It's definitely a fun place to work. The people here are
really smart and there's lots of room to grow your skills. We're looking for
everything from interns to principal consultants and we have positions open
all over the place including:

    
    
      • Northern Virginia
      • Boston, MA
      • Santa Clara, CA
      • New York, NY
      • Bloomington, IN
      • London
    

You can read more about the jobs here:
[http://www.cigital.com/careers/jobs/](http://www.cigital.com/careers/jobs/)

------
omarforgotpwd
Santa Clara + Los Angeles REMOTE

PredPol. We collect and process crime data and run it through a statistical
model we've developed to try and predict where it will happen next. Right now
we have a product we sell to police departments that gives them the
predictions so they can try and stop the crime before it happens.

more here:
[https://weworkremotely.com/jobs/315](https://weworkremotely.com/jobs/315)

------
streeter
Educreations ([http://www.educreations.com](http://www.educreations.com)) -
Full Time in downtown Palo Alto, CA

Want to use your skills as a force for good to improve education for all?
Here's your chance. We believe that the world's best teachers should be
available to all students.

Educreations is the easiest way for teachers and students to record lessons
and share what they have learned online. Millions of teachers and students in
tens of thousands of schools are using it to learn from each other anytime,
anywhere.

We are an alumnus of Imagine K12 and we have received funding from Accel
Partners, NewSchools Venture fund and other top angels in the education space.

We are looking for some sharp, passionate people to help us redefine online
teaching and learning. We've set out to make a dent in the future of education
and if this sounds like something you're interested in, get in touch.

We are looking for:

    
    
        Strong Python or Objective C Engineers
        Visual Designers
    

[http://educreations.wufoo.com/forms/join-
educreations/](http://educreations.wufoo.com/forms/join-educreations/)

------
euroclydon
FujiFilm Medical Systems - Raleigh, NC

Help us build a client-side framework for the next generation of medical
imaging and medical information applications.

We need JavaScript experts to build a responsive (from 4 monitors workstations
down to a smart phone) content and application framework. We’re all about
high-performance JavaScript. We have a team dedicated to measuring the
performance of every build.

Our challenges include:

* completely removing ActiveX from the enterprise medical world.

* Writing our own, faster versions of common JavaScript UI libraries.

* Writing JavaScript that runs on one window, and manipulates the DOM on another. Did you know that, in IE, you can’t invoke a constructor defined on one window from code loaded in another?

* Creating real-time messaging systems between browser windows, desktop apps, and servers across a large geographically distributed facility.

* Sharing the single JavaScript thread in a an N-window NM widget application.

* Hitting aggressive cold and warm start times.

We’re still building the first version, a performant MVP, but when we start
V2, there will be plenty of new challenges like writing 3D image viewers in
NaCL and using WebGL and Canvas to display interactive radiological images.

Send me an email if you are interested: jpearce@fujifilm.com

------
subv3rsion
Portsmouth, NH (Seacoast area) - Full Time

PixelMEDIA ([http://www.pixelmedia.com/](http://www.pixelmedia.com/))

Full Time Positions:

* Front-End Developer [http://www.pixelmedia.com/careers/front-end-developer](http://www.pixelmedia.com/careers/front-end-developer)

* Full Stack Web Developer [http://www.pixelmedia.com/careers/full-stack-web-developer](http://www.pixelmedia.com/careers/full-stack-web-developer)

* Senior Application Developer [http://www.pixelmedia.com/careers/senior-application-develop...](http://www.pixelmedia.com/careers/senior-application-developer)

* .NET CMS Developer [http://www.pixelmedia.com/careers/net-cms-developer](http://www.pixelmedia.com/careers/net-cms-developer)

* Support Developer [http://www.pixelmedia.com/careers/support-developer](http://www.pixelmedia.com/careers/support-developer)

Also openings in design and UX
[http://www.pixelmedia.com/careers/](http://www.pixelmedia.com/careers/)

------
capkutay
WebAction (www.webaction.com) in Downtown Palo Alto - Full Time Hiring Front
End Web Developers, Platform Engineers, and Application Developers
Jobs@WebAction.com

WebAction is a company based in the San Francisco Bay Area, providing an end-
to-end platform that aims to enable the next generation of real-time, data
driven applications. Founded by a team of Silicon Valley veterans with proven
track records, WebAction is backed by some of the most respected names in
Silicon Valley. We're also well funded (recently raised $11m Series B by a
private equity firm with a $15 billion fund).

We offer a competitive salary, excellent benefits package, generous equity for
the right candidates. Our office is also a short walk from some great
restaurants and coffee spots on University Avenue in Downtown Palo Alto.

For the front-end position, we ask that you have the skills to contribute to a
user interface and data visualization dashboard built on top of real-time, big
data applications. Having an eye for user interaction design is a plus.

These are some of the tools you can work with:

-backbone.js

-jQuery

-HTML5/CSS3

-D3.js

For the Platform Engineering position, we ask that you have experience writing
clean code in Java and have a strong desire and skills to implement a
scalable, highly optimized data management infrastructure. For those of you
interested in scalable, low latency data platforms, working at WebAction is an
opportunity to work on one yourself. The following skills are desirable:

-Large-scale distributed systems

-Highly available, highly scalable architectures, Hadoop (MapReduce / Pig / Zookeeper),

\- Data Serialization (Avro / Thrift / Protocol Buffers)

\- NoSQL / BigData (MongoDB / Cassandra / HBase),

-Real-time messaging (0MQ / Kestrel / Kafka or similar), Real-time event processing, Continuous Queries

For the Application Development position, please follow the link to our
detailed description of the role: [http://www.glassdoor.com/job-
listing/JV.htm?jl=887065158&..](http://www.glassdoor.com/job-
listing/JV.htm?jl=887065158&..).

If this sounds like you, shoot us an e-mail at jobs@WebAction.com.

------
lylo
FreeAgent, Edinburgh or REMOTE

[http://www.freeagent.com](http://www.freeagent.com)

jobs@freeagent.com

## TL;DR We're looking for Software Engineers of all levels to come and work
on leading Ruby/Rails app for successful UK SaaS startup FreeAgent.

We're also looking for interns to come and join us in Summer 2014.

## Details We’re looking for people to come and contribute towards our mission
of democratising accounting for small businesses across the world!

We’re the leading UK online accounting platform with over 34,000 delighted
customers and continued high growth. We have a brilliant team of engineers and
designers who are developing with cutting-edge tech at scale. We have a wealth
of technical challenges for you to solve and we can provide a friendly,
creative and collaborative environment in which to solve them.

More details on the website:

[http://www.freeagent.com/company/jobs/software-
engineer](http://www.freeagent.com/company/jobs/software-engineer)

[http://www.freeagent.com/company/jobs/engineering-summer-
int...](http://www.freeagent.com/company/jobs/engineering-summer-interns)

------
psgibbs
Folsom Labs, San Francisco CA, Full-time/Intern Software Engineer

[http://www.folsomlabs.com](http://www.folsomlabs.com)

We're building the next generation in solar (PV) system design tools;
basically we make it very easy to analyze the potential value of a new PV
systems by leveraging an advanced physics simulation engine. We've been in
beta for about a year, and are formally calling it 1.0 in a few weeks. We've
got a lot of great traction, and almost universally stellar feedback from our
users. We've also recently received a federal grant[1] to help fund our next
generation of products (and a round of hires).

Everyday we get to deal with a range of problems that few startups get to
offer – we have a pretty modern web-stack [2] (that we actually need, not just
to be trendy), but also get to solve interesting physics/optimization problems
on a regular basis, while also acting as industry thought-leaders. It's a
really unique place in both the solar industry, and as a software company.

We've made it this far as a two-man team, and we're poised for a lot of growth
in the next year, so it's about time we brought on some help. If you're a
full-stack engineer looking to do some really interesting work (and
occasionally put your undergrad physics courses to real use), we'd love to
hear from you.

– Paul

paul.gibbs@folsomlabs.com

[1]
[http://www1.eere.energy.gov/solar/sunshot/incubator_projects...](http://www1.eere.energy.gov/solar/sunshot/incubator_projects.html)

[2] AngularJS (frontend), Python/Flask (API/Backend), Cython/C (Physics
Simulation Engine)

------
schwartzdev
Dot & Bo - San Francisco, CA - Well Funded, Fast Growing eCommerce Startup

Want to be part of a company during the early stages of fast growth?
Interested in working with a team of rockstars at the new intersection of
content and commerce? Dot & Bo is building a customer-centric company that is
focused on re-imaging and reinventing the way people discover things they love
for their home. Based in the heart of San Francisco’s Design District, our
team is comprised of folks with extensive experience building successful
businesses and we’re backed by impressive entrepreneurs and investors from
some of the top media, commerce, and tech companies including Zulily, eBay,
Amazon, Facebook, Twitter, Google, Yahoo, Paramount, CBS and Apple.

Our small but incredibly productive engineering team is hiring engineers who
can take big ownership and get shit done --

* DevOps Engineer - Own our production systems and automate our entire stack. * Full Stack Rails Engineer - Own our front-end storefront and collaboration platforms.

Send resumes and github profile to careers AT dotandbo.com. Be sure to mention
hacker news to get the top of the pile.

------
mjenno
Lonely Planet: Nashville, TN and London, UK. Full time: Rails, Front end,
JavaScript, Video streaming, iOS

Travel is in the DNA of everyone at Lonelyplanet.com. Call us crazy, but we
live travel, breathe travel, heck we even dream about it sometimes. It’s our
mission to inspire, inform and connect travellers so we’re building the
biggest and best travel site on the planet. Do you want to help drive the
direction of Lonelyplanet.com as part of a talented, passionate team? Are you
raring to work somewhere fast-paced and fun? We want to hear from you.

Our team is new and growing fast in the exciting Nashville tech community.
We've got a lot of different roles open and are looking for people with
varying experience: \- Software developers \- Front end developers \-
JavaScript developers \- iOS developers \- Systems engineers \-
Architect/developers for a new real-time video project

This list will keep changing and growing. You can check out all the details of
our openings here:
[http://www.lonelyplanet.com/jobs/](http://www.lonelyplanet.com/jobs/)

------
RFitnessNYC
New York/Remote Developer(s) for FitTech application in conjunction with
growing fitness studio brand.

About Us: We’re a small, successful fitness business located in NYC. Over the
past three+ years, we've grown to multiple locations, where we provide a
unique brand of small group training classes. Our classes are high-energy,
intense, and always challenging, and our clients love us for it! As part of
our expansion into new locations this year, we're looking to add a technology
component to the in-class and out-of-class client experience.

About the Projects: We’re working on several projects to help monitor client
performance and progress, including a web-based client portal, an in-class
locally hosted web application, and a performance evaluation application that
utilizes the newest Microsoft Kinect. We're looking to expand our existing
development team with part-time or freelance developers who can contribute to
various elements of the projects over the next 6-12 months. Specifically:

Back-End Web Development Strong PHP experience Preference for Windows server
over Linux Strong SQL experience (MySQL or SQL Server) Experience with API
integration and management

Front-End Web Development Strong HTML/CSS experience LESS experience (or
interest) preferable HTML5/multimedia application experience VERY strong
JavaScript skills required

Kinect Application Development Experience and knowledge of building Kinect
applications (SDK, developer toolkit, etc.) Ability to integrate with other
elements of the application (database layer, web application, etc.)

All applicants: Love of data visualization and information design Passion for
the health and fitness market Collaborative, team-based mindset

Email rfitnessnyc@gmail.com with interest.

------
infer
Palo Alto, CA

INFER, INC.

\- Team: <10 engineers from MIT, Berkeley, Stanford, Google/Google Research,
Facebook, Y Combinator, Microsoft Research, Jane Street, IBM Research, Yahoo
Research, ...

\- Investors: Red Point, a16z, SHV, Social Capital, ...

\- Customers: Box, Jive, Microsoft, Tableau, Zendesk, AdRoll, Nitro, and many
more

\- Product: machine learning applications for non-technical users to help
their businesses more effectively capture and retain customers

\- Looking for: strong engineers excited to join an early-stage startup to
grow with & shape the company

EXAMPLES OF RESPONSIBILITIES

\- Build on and extend our sophisticated model training pipeline that uses
data extracted from the web and other sources

\- Build beautiful visualizations to help customers understand model
performance and meaning

\- Develop and operate secure, scalable cloud infrastructure to manage and
process customers' large, confidential datasets

\- Interact with customers, analyze their data, understand their pain points,
and develop new product features and new products

QUALIFICATIONS

\- BS/MS/PhD in Computer Science, Statistics, Math or related fields

\- Depth in software engineering, algorithms, and general analytical problem-
solving

\- Familiarity with Python preferred

CONTACT

\- [https://www.infer.com](https://www.infer.com)

\- hiring+hn@infer.com

------
jonbischke
Entelo - San Francisco (SOMA), CA - Full-time -
[http://www.entelo.com/](http://www.entelo.com/)

Entelo allows recruiters to search for the most talented people across the
web. With over 300 million social profiles in its database, powerful search to
surface relevant candidates and patent-pending technology to help discover
candidates who may be open to new opportunities, Entelo dramatically improves
your ability to find the right talent. Our easy-to-use collaborative tools
help streamline the recruiting process and allow recruiters to spend time more
effectively and efficiently.

Our team is small, but growing so you'll play an integral role in building
something meaningful. We work hard while respecting that our colleagues have
well-rounded lives, and we strive for a diverse, welcoming, and respectful
environment. We have over 90 customers including Box, Yelp, Square and Groupon
and recently announced our series A round of funding
[http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/19/entelo-the-big-data-
recruit...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/19/entelo-the-big-data-recruiting-
platform-used-by-box-yelp-and-square-lands-3-5m-from-battery-and-menlo/)

Some of our perks include 100% coverage of employee health care premiums, $300
noise-canceling headphone allowance, and 1:1 matching for donations to non-
profits.

Current openings: Engineering (Data):
[http://www.entelo.com/careers/engineering/data_engineer](http://www.entelo.com/careers/engineering/data_engineer)

Engineering (Full-Stack):
[http://www.entelo.com/careers/engineering/full_stack](http://www.entelo.com/careers/engineering/full_stack)

Sales:
[http://www.entelo.com/careers/sales/inside_account_executive](http://www.entelo.com/careers/sales/inside_account_executive)

Customer Success:
[http://www.entelo.com/careers/customer_success/director](http://www.entelo.com/careers/customer_success/director)

We just moved into a beautiful open office in SOMA right across from the 4th
and King Cal-Train station and near AT&T Park.

I'm the founder and you can email me directly at jon at entelo dot com or call
me at 310-351-7275.

------
zmb
KeepSafe - San Francisco - H1B welcome

We're looking to hire Android develpers and iPhone developers.

\-- The company --

KeepSafe wants to solve the consumer privacy problems. We work to empower
every user to be in control of their data. To do this, we need to make Privacy
and Security Technology easy to apply for the average user on all popular
platforms.

Our first product is a vault for Android and iPhone. Over 20 million customers
use this product and but our plans are much bigger than that. Happy to share
more in person: zouhair AT getkeepsafe DOT com

We're a team of 9, all of us write code. We raised Series A from Floodgate and
SV Angel in July.

\-- Jobs : Mobile developer (Android or iOS or both) --

Your job is to build easy-to-use apps that make privacy, encryption and
security technology useful for average users. We are looking for ambitious
developers who will take KeepSafe from 20 to 100 million users.

Requirements:

    
    
      * Excellent knowledge of the framework including the limits
      * Sound understanding of programming fundamentals
      * Strong programming skills. Code speaks stronger than degrees.
    

Benefits:

    
    
      * Market salary 
      * Meaningful equity
      * Medical, Dental, Vision

------
benregenspan
RebelMouse - New York, NY (REMOTE OK) - Senior Front End Developer

[http://blog.rebelmouse.com/talented_javascript_developer-245...](http://blog.rebelmouse.com/talented_javascript_developer-245..).
• developer@rebelmouse.com

RebelMouse is a social CMS that allows for easily creating beautiful sites.
Users (which include Fortune 500 companies as well as individuals and media
companies) use it to power entire sites as well as ads and user-participation
features like
[http://www.corybooker.com/runwithcory](http://www.corybooker.com/runwithcory).
There are a number of interesting frontend challenges to work on here, as
we're focused on letting users easily customize their sites significantly
while remaining secure and easy to use. To this end, we're looking for a
developer with strong Javascript experience, including use of Backbone.js, and
experience architecting large web-apps.

Key requirements:

• Strong Javascript skills and a passion for front-end web development

• High level understanding of architecture

• Experience with AMD/RequireJS, Backbone

• Experience optimizing page speed

------
ckoglmeier
Craftsy - Denver, CO is looking for a variety of roles including Android, Java
and a few product managers (Growth, Ecommerce).

Details here: [http://www.craftsy.com/careers](http://www.craftsy.com/careers)

Come join the fastest growing online education company out there. Craftsy was
designed to provide the best online learning experience possible. Our courses
are taught by renowned, expert instructors who take the complex and make it
compelling—all in HD-quality streaming video. Craftsy customers can tap into
the knowledge of their instructors and other members of our vibrant,
passionate communities as they learn, make and share their projects on
Craftsy.com.

Craftsy was started in 2010, is backed by leading investors, and has grown to
100+ employees. Our class portfolio and categories are expanding, as are our
social and eCommerce efforts. And the good news is that we believe this is
just the beginning. We’re based in Denver, Colorado where you can get a start-
up experience with all the lifestyle benefits our city has to offer.

Curious? Shoot me an email for more! ck@craftsy.com

------
BrianPetro
Front End Web Developer (JavaScript/HTML5/CSS)

> [https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/604-front-end-web-
> develope...](https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/604-front-end-web-developer-
> javascript-html5-css)

Senior JavaScript Developer with AngularJS experience. Franklin, Tennessee.

> [https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/599-senior-javascript-
> deve...](https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/599-senior-javascript-developer-
> with-angularjs-experience-franklin-tennessee)

Front End Engineer at Localytics

> [https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/588-front-end-engineer-
> at-...](https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/588-front-end-engineer-at-
> localytics)

Web Application Developer

> [https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/552-web-application-
> develo...](https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/552-web-application-developer)

Front End Engineer, Thumbtack

> [https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/568-front-end-engineer-
> thu...](https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/568-front-end-engineer-thumbtack)

------
alienfluid
CB Insights ([http://www.cbinsights.com](http://www.cbinsights.com)) - Front
End Developer (Full Time), New York City, NY

Want to build beautiful, intuitive UIs and data visualizations that will
enable world class venture capital firms and Fortune 500 corporations to
predict the future?

You have:

Extensive experience with Javascript, CSS and HTML, as that will be your
primary focus. We work with d3.js, knockout.js, and jQuery to name a few
tools.

You don't need to know them all but you're excited at the prospect of learning
about them.

Strong programming skills, you laugh off your peers who dismiss Javascript as
a second rate language.

Familiarity with the full stack, as you will be called upon to do things such
as pull data from an API.

An eye for design.

You enjoy:

Building data visualizations like the ones we use for our Investor Mosaic
models.

Working with a talented team, but are self-motivated and have the ability to
work alone too.

Developing and maintaining great software with an emphasis on speed and
scalability.

You want to help us:

Discover ways of presenting data to our customers that will make them better
at what they do.

Continually improve our product by developing new features and enhancing
current ones.

Ultimately disrupt an information services industry whose software
applications still look like they were built in 1983.

Send an email to career@cbinsights.com if you're interested. More jobs here:
[http://cbinsights.com/jobs](http://cbinsights.com/jobs)

------
jameshowardwang
San Francisco, CA: Active Mind Technology / GAME GOLF --
[http://www.gameyourgame.com/jobs](http://www.gameyourgame.com/jobs)

We are a lean and scrappy group of software and hardware folks,
revolutionizing the way sports are played and analyzed with next-generation
wearable products, starting with golf. We are getting ready to launch our
first product GAME GOLF in just a few weeks, with support from PGA players
(Graeme McDowell, Lee Westwood), Apple retail stores, one of the largest golf
equipment manufacturers, and one of the largest sporting goods stores.

We’re looking for talented engineers, (front-end, back-end, iOS, Android), as
well as data scientists, designers, and an RTOS expert for our wearable tech.
Our web site is built on PostgreSQL, PHP, and AngularJS. This is a small team
so be prepared to hit the ground running!

We are hiring ASAP for full-time in San Francisco only. Our office is on
Townsend near the Caltrain. Please contact jobs@gameyourgame.com with
inquiries. We’re also on AngelList and Facebook if you want to find out more.

------
btgeekboy
OmniUpdate - Camarillo, CA

INTERNships are available, in addition to the FULLTIME positions below. See
our website for more information.

Come join us in sunny Southern California! (Today, Jan 1, the high is forecast
to be 72F!) We're a 30+ year old company with a startup mentality, writing the
best SaaS web content management tools for the higher education market.

More info about the perks, benefits, location, etc are available on our
careers page:
[http://omniupdate.com/company/careers/](http://omniupdate.com/company/careers/)

We're currently hiring for the following positions:

\- Web Developer (working with .edus around the country to implement our
applications) \- UI/UX Design Engineer \- Technical Product Specialist / Sales
Engineer \- Sales Director \- Front End Web Developer (working with our
development team to build these applications)

To view the requirements for each position, and to apply online:
[http://omniupdate.com/company/careers/job_list.html](http://omniupdate.com/company/careers/job_list.html)

------
apinstein
TourBuzz ([http://www.tourbuzz.net](http://www.tourbuzz.net)) - Atlanta, GA -
Full-Time - Local. \- Lead Software Developer/Architect

Our 8-person team has carved out a profitable niche in the real estate
photography industry over the past 7 years. We are growing fast, have no debt
and no outside investors. Our product roadmap is full of challenging and fun
problems as we expand our product to other commercial photography niches.

We're a great fit for those that prefer an atmosphere where you're given the
time and autonomy to digest a problem, collaborate productively w/the business
and technical team, and expected build a robust and maintainable solution. Day
to day you'll be using PHP, AngularJS, compass, ruby, coffeescript, chef, and
postgres in an environment where we expect you to develop your skills and
learn new tools to increase your productivity.

We have competitive salary/benefits with a flexible and relaxed working
environment (few meetings or deadlines) located in Virginia Highland.

Reach me at alan@tourbuzz.net.

------
philipsheperd
Software Engineer - Seattle WA

Join one of the most dynamic companies in Healthcare software. MedBridge is
the premier online education provider for Rehabilitation Professionals in the
Allied Health Care market. We have revolutionized how medical education is
provided to clinicians, and our customers include major clinic networks and
hospitals as well as smaller health care providers. Our company has
experienced exponential growth over the last 12 months, and we are expanding
our service offerings to a rapidly growing number of clients.

The MedBridge development team is dedicated to beautiful, usable, and valuable
web applications. We’re highly collaborative and can ship features in hours.
We believe in getting customer validation early and verifying with real data.

We are seeking a motivated engineer with a desire to substantially increase
their knowledge and experience within both front-end and back-end development.

You should be passionate about: User experience Ongoing Learning Style,
presentation, and design Coding best practices Test Driven Development Quality

You should be very strong on all of the following: HTML/CSS – Extremely good
at implementing markup from PSD MVC principles OOP Languages PHP and similar
backend technologies Ability to own projects end-to-end Relational Databases

Bonus skills include: Git Backbone, Coffeescript, JQuery ActiveRecord/ORM
principles Unix/Bash/Vim ninja Ruby Codeigniter

Our team is a group of motivated individuals who love to innovate our product
and increase its reach within the healthcare community. We're moving extremely
fast, and every day offers the chance to learn and grow professionally with a
fun group colleagues.

Please email Phil[at]medbridgeed.com with questions and resumes.

------
jetcom
Iterable ([http://iterable.com](http://iterable.com)) - San Francisco, CA.
Come join Iterable, the next generation email optimization company. Email
usage is changing, but the technology and capabilities haven't caught up to
the 21st century. We're a small team of hackers and thinkers who are creating
the next generation email optimization platform. Our team has experience at
big tech companies (Twitter, Google, SIG) and we want to bring and improve the
technology that powers user growth and commerce at these places to everyone.
This means writing code that improves the lives of our customers (series seed
and series A companies) and their millions of email subscribers. One of our
top level goals is to build a uniquely fun and growth oriented company
culture. This is a journey, not a rat race. Knowledge sharing in any capacity
is highly valued here -- are you interested in prediction markets or PGP
encryption? Do you enjoy teaching posture techniques or purely functional data
structures to others? We pair program, design together, and generally create a
learn-and-teach environment here. If you're interested in coming on board, you
can help with some challenges we face: - Scale our API to beyond millions of
requests - Design and write performant, beautiful interfaces - Write software
to build machine learned user models - Make data visualizations for our email
and user data - Design an immutable infrastructure for our platform Some
aspects of our culture that make us different: - We are all very focused on
self improvement - Our company has egalitarian and transparent values: work
when you want, on what you want. - We are chill and empathetic people - The
company is completely transparent You'll get to work with us at our office at
Kleiner Perkins' startup incubation space in SoMa. If this sounds like an
interesting opportunity for you, please email me.

YW5kcmV3QGl0ZXJhYmxlLmNvbQ==

------
callmevlad
Webflow (YC S13) - Mountain View, CA or Remote - Full time

At Webflow, we're creating a killer web design platform. We make it easy to
create and launch incredibly-custom, responsive websites (and soon, web
applications) using our in-browser editor. Our mission is to empower
designers/agencies/entrepreneurs/mygrandma to create beautiful and functional
web experiences, without having to learn all the crazy ins and outs of web
development.

We are building really advanced frontend tools in HTML5/CSS3/JavaScript (+
Angular/Knockout/VanillaJS/Node/Mongo/etc), and are looking for experienced
front-end hackers who have a strong sense of design and a passion for creating
amazing and precise tools. Our entire front-end dev team is composed of
designers who have fallen in love with programming, so if that describes you,
we should talk!

Here's an example of the kinds of tools you'd help us build:
[http://playground.webflow.com/](http://playground.webflow.com/)

We're also looking for a world-class web designer to join our team full-time.
Your job would be to use Webflow for a living, build sites for clients, create
awesome case studies for others to learn from, and overall help us make
Webflow more awesome. We already have over 60,000 web designers using our
platform, and you would be their #1 champion.

We're well-funded by awesome investors and generating healthy revenue, so
we're in this for the long haul. We have awesome perks and benefits, we work
sane hours, have a lot of fun, and have great compensation (salary + equity)
to boot. If you want to get in on the ground floor of changing the face of web
development, this is where you should be.

If you're interested, I'd love to have a chat. Shoot me a note to
vlad@webflow.com

------
ejdyksen
Mutually Human - Grand Rapids, Michigan (INTERN yes, REMOTE/H1B no)

[http://www.mutuallyhuman.com/](http://www.mutuallyhuman.com/)

\---------------------------------------

We are a small team passionate about making people's lives better through
software.

A little bit about us:

    
    
      - We write custom software of all shapes and sizes for clients all over the US
    
      - Though everyone here is fluent in Ruby, we don't artificially limit ourselves.
        In the past few months, I've worked with Objective-C, Backbone.js (inside
        PhoneGap), Angular.js, Ruby (of course) and a little bit of Java and C#.
    
      - We practice a sustainable pace. We recognize that we each have lives,
        activities, and families outside of work. Late nights and > 40 hour weeks are
        rare by design.
    
      - We're agile, but not dogmatic about it. Our process evolves to suit our needs.
    
      - We offer competitive salaries, health/vision/dental insurance, quarterly profit
        sharing, retirement + match, weekly catered lunches, and a top-floor office
        with snacks, guitars, and your choice of standing or sitting desks.
    

A little bit about Grand Rapids:

    
    
      - 2.5 hours from Chicago and Detroit, less than an hour to the beach.
    
      - Lots of great beer. Founders Brewery (a mile from our office) has 3 beers in
        the Beer Advocate top 15. HopCat is a “World Class” bar on BA.
        Just look here: http://beeradvocate.com/beerfly/city/43
    
      - If you’re renting anything larger than a breadbox in the Bay Area or NYC,
        you can afford a house here. I bought a nice house with a mortgage payment
        30% lower than the rent of my 1 bedroom apartment in Mountain View.
    
      - A growing technology and startup community.
    

A little bit about you:

    
    
      - You love writing software, and you have a few years of experience doing it.
    
      - You learn new stuff quickly. You’ve used a lot of technologies, but you’re not
        afraid to use more. It would be nice if you use and love Ruby, but not required.
    
      - You believe software is written for humans, not computers.
    
      - You want to come into work every day and enjoy the people you work with.
    

I'm a software craftsman on this awesome team. If you're interested, send me
your resume/CV and a little bit about why you’re interested:

ej@mutuallyhuman.com

~~~
samuelbowles
Oh, BTW we have three internships open for the summer as well: two developer
internships and one design internship. These are full-time, paid internships
and you will be working on real projects as a team. You will receive support
and coaching from the greater MH team.

------
platejoy
Frontend engineer, PlateJoy.com - FULL-TIME, Cambridge, MA. San Francisco, CA,
or REMOTE

PlateJoy is a 500 startups-backed consumer technology company that is making
it easier for people to eat healthy meals. We build personalized menus based
on lifestyle and health goals and work with local grocers to deliver
ingredients and recipes next-day.

We're growing quickly and looking for a passionate, smart frontend developer.
A great candidate will have experience in:

* Backbone * Coffeescript (or at least JS and willing to learn Coffeescript) * Sass * Compass (and Susy) * Jasmine, chai, or other testing libraries * Photoshop experience * Experience working with designers (major plus if you have design chops yourself!) * Rails experience would also be a plus.

We are backed by great investors in Boston and San Francisco, and we've been
recently featured in Tech Crunch, Fast Company, and the Boston Globe. If you
are passionate about food and making the world a healthier place, please get
in touch at jobs@platejoy.com. Thanks!

------
hmsrc
Harvard Medical School Boston, MA

Associate Director of Research Computing

We are a growing group of informaticians, devops engineers and sys admins who
support computational research at Harvard Medical School and Affiliates. We
are looking for a scientist with a strong IT background or a an IT person with
a strong science background. You will evangelize technology to the Research
community and advocate for Research in the IT community. Experience with
modern high performance computing environments, life sciences, 10s of
petabytes of data and supporting basic and translational science is a must.
You are able to talk with HMS faculty about their research projects and
challenges, give them expert-level advice and come up with new ideas to better
support their computational needs.

Job posting w/link to apply:
[http://hmsrc.me/1ajrTJJ](http://hmsrc.me/1ajrTJJ)

[https://rc.hms.harvard.edu/](https://rc.hms.harvard.edu/)

------
gkuan
HRL Laboratories - Malibu, California (No remote) -
[http://www.hrl.com](http://www.hrl.com) \- Contract and Interns - works on
cutting edge research as a prime on DARPA and other ARPA-style research
programs and for Boeing and GM. The organization is about 400 strong, mainly
consisting of engineers and researchers. My team is looking for talented
developers and researchers. Experience in building development tools (i.e.,
compilers, static analysis tools, JIT/VMs, and debuggers) and development tool
plugins would be a huge plus. We use Haskell, C++, Java, and
Matlab/Simulink/Stateflow.

Perks include:

\- get to work with Fortune 30 owners in a medium-size company environment
with small, flexible teams and a flat structure

\- opportunities to publish and patent

\- the office is near the Malibu Civic Center with a cafeteria facing the
Pacific and the Malibu Colony area and amazing hiking trails

\- free latte, coffee, and mocha from a fancy new coffee machine

Please contact me at my username at hrl dot com.

------
jesseiqmi
IQMI, Vancouver, BC, Canada

IQMI is looking for experienced Ruby on Rails application developers in
Vancouver, BC, to assist in bringing to market our next generation of SaaS
based products. From desktop to mobile (web and native), you’ll be lending
your knowledge to push out some truly great products.

We are an established Vancouver, BC based company that is providing data
capture, management, authenticity, traceability and management reporting
services to a variety of industries and value chains.

Employing desktop and mobile application channels for our clients and
partners, we continually prove out year-over-year that our products, services
and solutions provide game-changing transparency from producer to consumer,
improve business efficiencies and allow our clients to have a smaller
environmental impact.

As a Rails developer you should always be learning, you know and understand
web frameworks (Rails primarily) and mobile technology quite well and are
specialized in at least one area of the application stack (UI/UX/HTML/CSS,
API’s, core, mobile, db, devops, etc). Working with others in a group
environment and solving problems with efficient code and the right tools is
your thing. Like the rest of us you will end up wearing many hats, supporting
each other in areas such as solution design, ops, and customer support. Over
time you will have plenty of opportunity to grow into other areas of the
organization if you choose.

We are centrally located in Vancouver and, of course, offer a competitive
salary.

If working with IQMI interests you, drop Jesse a line at jobs@iqmi.ca with
your resume and a brief blurb of what makes you, you and what you would be
bringing to the team. Feel free to include any links to projects you’ve worked
on in the past or Github code you’ve built or contributed to - we want to see
what you’ve done!

Cheers, Jesse VP Technology, IQMI

------
nstanley
LiveRamp | Multiple Engineering Positions Available | www.LiveRamp.com/careers
| San Francisco, CA | H1B, INTERN

About us: LiveRamp’s leading data onboarding solution empowers marketers to
activate their CRM data in their choice of online advertising platform for
targeting, attribution, content optimization and more. We see relevancy as the
world's largest optimization problem, and are excited to contribute to
building a future where marketing is predominantly informative, engaging, and
even appreciated for their usefulness to consumers through the use of data.
Imagine that!

We're well funded, and steadily growing. Our employees enjoy weekly
yoga,catered lunches, and unlimited PTO. But the best job perk is our awesome
team - we’ve got a staff of amazing people who just happen to be great
engineers as well.

About you:Type S(tartup) personality is a must: smart, ethical, friendly,
hard-working and proactive. You’re comfortable in multiple languages,
frameworks, and environments. We are looking for full-time engineers and
interns (summer or any time of year). If you think you’d be a good fit,
consider joining our team!

We’re looking for smart and talented engineers for the following positions:

Super Hadooper Software Engineer Glass-Half-Full-Stack Engineer Maximum
Security DevOps Engineer Statistically Significant Data Scientist

And for new grads and interns:

Four Star Generalist Software Engineer public static final intern
softwareEngineer = fall/winter/spring/summer;

To apply: Visit
[http://www.liveramp.com/careers](http://www.liveramp.com/careers) or send
your resume to recruiting@liveramp.com. Tell us in three sentences why you'd
like to join our team and what makes you a great fit, and show us what you’ve
got. We’d love to see links to sites you have worked on or screenshots of your
work.

------
temuze
New York City - Moat

Moat is a rapidly growing analytics startup with products in two core areas:

1) Analytics

We analyze content and advertisements for many of the most trafficked websites
on the Internet. Receiving terabytes of data a day, we measure more than just
clicks and impressions, giving our customers insights with metrics like
viewability, attention and much more. Our client base is growing very quickly.

2) Search

We index the Internet for online ads. This helps advertisers, publishers, and
companies throughout the ad-tech ecosystem see the ads their competitors are
running and allows us to estimate each company's online ad footprint. We have
a free product, moat.com and a premium product, Moat Pro.

We're quickly turning into one of the biggest Python shops in NYC and are
committed to open source technology. We’re growing very quickly and are
looking for engineers in various roles up and down the tech stack to help us
scale. Openings can be found at jobs.moat.com

~~~
emacsnw
\- I tried with your search but the result is not too impressive

\- I'm not sure if you are "one of the biggest Python shops in NYC"

\- Could not find any open source contribution from Moat

------
martian
San Francisco - Software Engineer (H1B welcome)

Thumbtack is a new way to find and hire local services like DJs,
photographers, house cleaners, and contractors. Over 300k small businesses
around the country have joined Thumbtack, and we're making real money in the
local services marketplace. We're backed by great VCs like Sequoia Capital.

The team is full of down-to-earth, practical, and intelligent people. Everyday
for lunch we all sit down to a meal cooked by our in-house chef. On Wednesday
nights, we stay late for a hot dinner, some wine, guests, and great
conversation. Sometimes we drink beer that we've been brewing in the back
closet.

Ping me (chris @) if you want to chat. I'd love to meet for coffee if you're
in SF!

[http://www.thumbtack.com/jobs](http://www.thumbtack.com/jobs)

[http://www.thumbtack.com/engineering](http://www.thumbtack.com/engineering)

------
pongle
Mirriad - London, UK [http://www.mirriad.com/](http://www.mirriad.com/)

Startup developing technology and the market for native in-video advertising.
We are building the platform to match brands with content.

We are growing our tech team, adding:

\- Product Management: expertise in the Advertising and Brand sales market
essential. Online platform and ad-serving would be nice.

\- AdTech Engineer: expertise in advertising standards for video and
HTML5/JavaScript for integrating with existing ad servers

\- Java/JavaScript Back-end Engineer: expertise in Tomcat/Hibernate/Spring and
Node.js

\- C++ Developer: expertise in QT, CUDA, Active MQ, and video processing
architectures

We are building applications in Angular.js, Node.js and Bootstrap for the
front-end, Java using the usual stack on the back-end and CUDA + C++ for video
processing.

Come and help us shape the future of video advertising.

Contact me directly or get in touch through our website.

email tim dot harris at mirriad's domain will get to me.

------
etree
PillPack, Inc - Somerville, MA - [http://pillpack.com](http://pillpack.com)
(both engineering and marketing)

PillPack is simplifying the process of managing medications for the 30M+
Americans that take 5 or more prescriptions a day. We have a full service
pharmacy in NH (with robots) and a beautiful office in Davis Square (no
robots, yet). We are currently a small team (~10), and looking to grow both
engineering (frontend, full stack, ios) and marketing.

We are backed by top tier VC's and are one of the few consumer startups in the
area that take design seriously (we've been living in IDEO for the last 4
months and just moved into our own office a month ago).

[https://www.pillpack.com/careers](https://www.pillpack.com/careers)

Send an email to elliot at pillpack.com if you're interested or want to find
out more about us / what we're looking for.

------
EmilLondon
Citymapper (London, UK) - Help build the world's best transport app!

(Python, iOS/Android, JavaScript, etc)

We're looking for great people first and foremost, but here are some of the
things we make:

* Client experiences that people love. We have iOS, Android, and web apps.

* An omnivorous transport data processor. We fuse together loads of data sources (of wildly varying quality) to give people the information they need in a growing number of cities around the world. We use a lot of Python.

* A fast, scalable stable of servers. We have a large user base which relies on us to give them snappy answers every day. We use Saltstack.

* A psychic city brain. We're digging up patterns in urban data to tell people the answers they need to know about their commute before they know the questions.

If you want to help us with these things and other yet-to-be revealed madcap
schemes, we want to hear from you!

[http://citymapper.com/jobs](http://citymapper.com/jobs)

------
eswat
Ottawa, Canada - Full Time

Benbria is seeking UI / UX Designers with a passion for designing elegant web
applications and a killer sense of style. You will be working with our team to
help continuously ideate, design and integrate the user experience for our new
product, Loop.

Benbria is a funded high-growth technology company that builds Real-Time
Customer Engagement and Customer Notification solutions. You will be working
with some of the largest enterprises and organizations in the world. Your work
here will positively impact the lives of many. We are based in Ottawa, and we
will cover your relocation expense.

The ideal candidate has:

\- Expertise in writing cross-browser friendly HTML & CSS

\- Knowledge of core graphic design & usability principles

\- Proficiency with your Adobe weapon of choice (Photoshop, Fireworks or
Illustrator)

\- Good understanding of JavaScript as a programming language and experience
writing it

\- Experience with designing web applications and responsive websites

\- Strong portfolio of work demonstrating the above

\- Holistic approach to design and ability to carry your own ideas through
discussion, wireframing, prototyping and production

Bonuses:

\- HTML & CSS preprocessors (Jade & Stylus is a plus)

\- Ability to create great-looking UI in-browser (more CSS3, less images)

\- Experience with source control management (Git)

Perks:

\- We are a small company - a talented and diverse team - with big customers.

\- We support your personal growth: buy books, lunch-and-learns, conferences,
on-site gym and soccer field, etc.

\- Relaxing environment: game nights, rock climbing, cat picture spam in our
chatroom

\- Competitive pay, great benefits and flexible hours

------
notmyname
SwiftStack - [http://swiftstack.com/jobs](http://swiftstack.com/jobs) \- San
Francisco, CA (preferred)

SwiftStack builds and delivers on-premise object storage to companies looking
for highly available storage that scales to millions of users. Our product is
built around the OpenStack Swift[1] object storage engine and provides
management, monitoring, and integration for the entire storage system.

Working at SwiftStack, you'll work with new technology[2], participate in
open-source community work, and build a storage engine that is used by
millions. We're solving all kinds of interesting problems, and I'd love to
work with you to solve them. Three things we're working on right now are:

\- building erasure codes into OpenStack Swift[3]

\- making clean responsive UIs to simply communicate information about large
storage clusters

\- analyzing system metrics to intelligently respond to and predict system
behavior

Interested in knowing more? Send us an email at jobs@swiftstack.com. Send us
your github profile, your LinkedIn account, a link to your website – whatever
will best display the work that you’ve done. Tell us in a few lines of text
why you’re interested in SwiftStack, and why we’ll be interested in you. We’ll
be back in touch shortly to get the conversation started.

[1] OpenStack Swift dev docs:
[http://swift.openstack.org](http://swift.openstack.org)

[2] SwiftStack + Seagate: [http://swiftstack.com/blog/2013/10/22/kinetic-for-
openstack-...](http://swiftstack.com/blog/2013/10/22/kinetic-for-openstack-
swift-with-seagate/)

[3] Erasure codes in Swift: [http://swiftstack.com/blog/2013/07/10/erasure-
codes-with-ope...](http://swiftstack.com/blog/2013/07/10/erasure-codes-with-
openstack-swift/)

------
mosborne
Full-time Software Engineer (San Francisco):

Brand Networks is looking for a Software Engineer to help with the development
of our social media ad's platform.

We're looking for: -2+ yrs. of hands-on experience with web application
development with Java. Bright and hard-working applicants w/ less experience
will be considered. -Strong OO design skills with good coding disciplines.
-Experience with JS, CSS, HTML, and web frameworks like Angular.js and JQuery.
-Experience or knowledge of technologies from all application layers, such as
JSTL, AJAX, CSS, HTML, Hibernate, Spring Framework (Core, Security), or
anything similar. -Experience with open source technologies and a track record
of using these technologies in past projects. -BS/MS in computer science or
equivalent technical skills.

Please email your resume to Matthew Osborne. (mosborne@brandnetworksinc.com)

------
jeffschenck
CHEWSE - San Francisco, CA - Full Time

We're Chewse, and we make ordering office lunches a delight. We believe good
food is a powerful force for uniting people, and we want to wield it to build
stronger communities everywhere.

We are a young startup and a small, passionate team that’s hungry to tackle
really big problems. We’re located in a work loft in San Francisco’s SOMA
neighborhood. We have a kitchen. (And we like to use it.)

We're hiring for two positions:

FULL-STACK ENGINEER: [https://www.chewse.com/#/jobs/full-stack-
engineer/](https://www.chewse.com/#/jobs/full-stack-engineer/)

JAVASCRIPT ENGINEER: [https://www.chewse.com/#/jobs/ux-and-javascript-
engineer/](https://www.chewse.com/#/jobs/ux-and-javascript-engineer/)

If you're passionate about good food and good people, reach out — I'm eager to
hear from you!

------
magic_at_enimai
ënimai - www.enimai.com - Mountain View CA - Full Time, no remote work.

Seeking a passionate LTR

Us: A very passionate group of individuals who strongly believe our hardware
and software will change how we have approach computing. We went to Caltech,
CMU, IIT, RPI, Stanford, UIUC, USC to earn our PhDs and other degrees in
Aeronautics, Computer Science, Cryptography, Materials Science, Applied Math,
Particle Physics etc.

Our exs include Apple, Facebook, Google, Jawbone, Lab126, NASA, NSA, Samsung.
We have worked on a variety of projects including Android devices,
Chromebooks, Cryptanalysis, Distributed systems at Facebook, Jawbone UP,
Macbook Pro, OLPC, Personal Aircraft, RISC processors, Speech recognition, Sun
workstations, Video compression algorithms etc.

We love what we do. As a team we believe we will make an impact in this world.

You: Be awesome in coding. Know you are awesome in coding.

Be a generalist at heart. You could be a specialist in something but you
should be open to working on our RTOS one day and twiddling with machine
learning algorithms the next. Be cognizant we are a product company trying to
pack in as much research as possible i.e end of the day we have to ship a
product that makes an impact and amazes people.

_Understand_ CS fundamentals.

You shouldn’t just know who is Knuth. You should be ok to program in MMIX if
required. You get the point - use whatever tools at your disposal to solve the
next available problem/task. You will need to hold a lot of complexity in your
head.

If all this sounds like a relationship you are looking for please apply at
[http://enimai.theresumator.com/](http://enimai.theresumator.com/) or email
stdin@enimai.com. This is a matter of mind and heart so no need to send a
picture but a resume of what you have done, what you can do and a statement of
what moves you would be a great start.

Happy New Year.

------
cody_at_cat
Catalyst Repository Systems - Denver, CO / Remote

Software Developer - Backend

Job Summary:

Catalyst is seeking a software developer to work on the backend platform which
supports our text mining and prediction product lines. This platform has
active customers and we’re beginning the process of transitioning the platform
out of R&D and into daily operations.

You will write code and tests daily for bug fixes, enhancements, and new
features. The bulk of the development is done in python with some shell
scripting glue. The code ranges from basic operational scripting to shared
libraries and multi-threaded service applications. The platform also
integrates with a variety of services including RabbitMQ, Redis, Elastic
Search, and Swiftstack.

Additionally, you may find yourself handling light systems administration,
gathering feedback from internal product users, and communicating with a
variety of staff to create and clarify specifications. Documentation,
training, and other communication on behalf of a new platform may also be
required.

Catalyst is remote work friendly and this role can be 100% remote. The project
lead is also 100% remote. We use email, Jira, instant messaging, a wiki,
google docs, and google hangouts for communication and collaboration.

This role will be hired in to the development department, but work closely
with the technical lead in the research & development group. Candidates should
be comfortable working across team boundaries. There will be flexibility in
defining the responsibilities of this role.

Qualifications:

    
    
      * 1-3 years of software development experience
      * Strong written communication skills
      * Strong troubleshooting and reasoning skills
      * Willingness to work across technical boundaries
    

Preferences:

    
    
      * Python
      * Linux administration
      * Distributed systems
      * Messaging systems
      * Prior remote work roles
      * Prior ISP or SAAS roles
    
    

Catalyst offers a flexible work environment, competitive compensation package
(including base salary, bonus potential, medical/dental/vision coverage, and
company-matched 401k).

Interested candidates should email their resume to numbers@catalystsecure.com.
Questions, resumes, LinkedIn profiles, and public repo links are welcome via
email.

(If you have any questions, feel free to email me personally. My email is in
my profile.)

------
ubiquitouscroak
Columbia, MD – H1B, FULL-TIME, INTERN

We're a small company in the Maryland suburbs transforming how states manage
Medicaid information. This is an exploding niche and we have a bright future
ahead of us but we need your help to build it!

We're looking for .NET software engineers with 'SOLID' C# skills and
experience with ASP.NET MVC, NoSQL, HTML5, and JavaScript frameworks such as
Knockout, Angular, or Durandal. Knowledge of domain-driven design, service-
oriented architecture, and OO design patterns is a plus. Experience with
RavenDB is a huge plus. If you don't know any of this stuff, that's fine too –
just love to code in C#.

We have flexible working hours, a casual dress code, and you can work from
home a day a week. We use the latest tools and all developers have an SSD in
their machine.

E-mail questions, comments, or your resume to ubiquitous.croak@gmail.com.

------
snowmaker
Scribd (YC '06), San Francisco - H1B, FULL-TIME, and INTERN are all welcome

Scribd ("Netflix for eBooks", top 100 website, 35 people) is hiring talented
hackers of all kinds to help us build the library of the 21st century.

We've hired SIX full-time people and TONS of interns from these "Who is
Hiring" threads ... it really works!

We're looking for people who want to work with:

* Ruby on Rails (we're the #2 largest rails site, after Twitter)

* Javascript (well, we use Coffeescript)

* iOS

* Machine Learning / data mining / recommendations - think Netflix prize, but for books!

* Data analysis (SQL guru?)

That said, we care way more about your personality and general hacking skills
then what languages you've used so far, so if you haven't used these but want
to break into mobile or web development, this could be a good opportunity for
you. We've hired people from these threads with everywhere from 0 to 10 years
of experience.

We're profitable, very well funded and have a really fun office environment
(go-karts + a rock climbing wall!). Scribd alumni have gone on to found 4
other YCombinator companies, more than from any other startup. We think this
says something about the kind of people that we like to hire, and we love
hiring people with entrepreneur and startup ambitions. We are also always
looking for international people interested in moving to the US and can help
you secure a visa.

We recently launched a service that's being called the "Netflix for books" and
are really excited about it. Read more here:
[http://wrd.cm/1dJquzz](http://wrd.cm/1dJquzz)

More info is at [http://www.scribd.com/jobs](http://www.scribd.com/jobs), but
as a HN user, feel free to apply directly by emailing me at jared at
scribd.com.

~~~
ShirsenduK
* Ruby on Rails (we're the #2 largest rails site, after Twitter)

Twitter has moved away from rails, but you are #2 as SlideShare is #1. ;)

------
ericskiff
Tanooki Labs - full stack rails dev Fulltime - NYC (Or remote for the right
person)

[http://tanookilabs.com](http://tanookilabs.com)

What: product focused development work

Why you should get in touch:

We're building a company around the central premise that you can be awesome to
your clients, awesome to your developers, and still make money.

We actively keep our rates low so we can work with incredible founders and
interesting products. We turn down high-rate "marketing and communications"
work because we know we won't keep the best talent with uninteresting
projects. Finally, we work a 35 hour week because we know the clients will
always be on fire and we prize sustainability and efficiency over the
appearance of constant work.

We're growing quickly and are also adding a few more part or fulltime
freelancers, so please get in touch if you're interested!

Contact@tanookilabs.com

------
svec
iRobot ([http://www.irobot.com](http://www.irobot.com)) - Bedford, MA (just
outside of Boston, MA)

Do you think robots are cool? So do we!

We're looking for smart engineers who are easy to work with. You should
probably think robots are cool, but no robotics background is required. (I had
no robotics background when I started at iRobot.)

iRobot is looking for software engineers and mechanical engineers.

Here are a few of our 20+ job openings:

* Android developer

* Embedded software engineers * We're hiring for "big embedded" (Linux and big cpus) and "small embedded" (bare-metal, small cpus)

* Software engineers for navigation and mapping

* Test engineers

* Mechanical engineer

Check our jobs site for all positions:
[http://www.irobot.com/us/Company/Careers.aspx](http://www.irobot.com/us/Company/Careers.aspx)

Email me directly if you'd like to know more: csvec@irobot.com

------
ViktorasJucikas
YPlan (London & New York): Python engineers.

The back-end team here at YPlan is responsible for the API that the apps talk
to, the internal CMS, the various websites, the event partner site, and
programming support for the data science team, so basically everything code
that isn't a smartphone app.

The team and business are growing rapidly and we are looking for top notch
Python developers to help us develop and improve our tech stack. You will get
to work on a variety of problems and technologies, help shape the future
direction of our tech, and have plenty of room for taking on more
responsibility over time.

Must have:

\- Solid Python experience.

\- Ability to work with minimal supervision.

Very nice:

\- Django.

\- SQL, preferably MySQL.

\- JavaScript & CSS.

\- Chef.

Bonus round:

\- Go.

\- Clojure.

\- High scalability.

\- Big data.

\- Network admin experience.

If you think you are up to the challenge ping me an email to viktoras at
yplanapp.com or apply online at
[https://yplanapp.com/jobs](https://yplanapp.com/jobs)

What's YPlan? Check [1] and [2] and [3] for description and some awards.

[1] [http://mashable.com/2013/10/14/yplan-
app/](http://mashable.com/2013/10/14/yplan-app/)

[2] [http://startups.co.uk/tonights-going-out-app-yplan-
triumphs-...](http://startups.co.uk/tonights-going-out-app-yplan-triumphs-
at-2013-startups-awards/)

[3]
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/natalierobehmed/2013/12/16/the-h...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/natalierobehmed/2013/12/16/the-
hottest-global-startups-of-2013/)

------
RichardPrice
San Francisco, CA

Academia.edu is trying to improve the way that academic publishing works. Here
is the current way it works. A scientist does some experiments and writes up a
paper. He sends it to a journal who sends it out to two or three peer
reviewers. They peer review it, which means writing a page of comments on it,
and recommending either accepting or rejecting it. Usually you get a few
journal rejections and the average time-lag between finishing the paper and
its being published is 12 months. Then the paper is behind a paywall and
people have to pay $35 to read it.

Our view of scientific publishing is that when you finish the paper you should
post it immediately on the internet. Peer review should be done post-
publication, and it should be done by the community, reddit-style, not by just
two or three people. We believe peer review will be more robust that way. And
the paper should be openly and freely accessible for anyone to read, along
with the data and any accompanying materials like source code.

We believe that this will speed up science, and accelerate research into
curing diseases, reducing infant mortality, discovering clean energy amongst
other things.

We are a mission-driven team based in San Francisco. We have raised $17
million from Khosla ventures and Spark Capital. Bijan Sabet from Spark Capital
writes "We believe open science is really important. We believe Academia.edu
is going to have a profound impact on the world." Over 6 million academics
have joined Academia.edu, and 600k plus join up each month.

If you are a mission-driven person then you may enjoy the atmosphere at
Academia.edu and the problems we are working on.

We are looking to hire full stack software engineers. Technologies we use
include Ruby, Rails, Postgres, Mongo and Varnish. Our office is in downtown
San Francisco. For more information, visit
[http://academia.edu/hiring](http://academia.edu/hiring). If you are
interested to learn more, please email Richard Price at richard [at]
academia.edu

------
denglish
Preferably Melbourne, Australia, or REMOTE. Full-stack developer (emphasis on
front end). Culture Amp [http://cultureamp.com](http://cultureamp.com)

We're a Rails shop, with some Java components, but passion and pragmatism
trump technology specifics!

We help companies measure intangibles like employee engagement, manager
effectiveness or candidate market sentiments. We've got a rockstar client list
- Airbnb, Box, Adobe, Etsy, ModCloth, Pinterest, Disqus and Klout to name a
few, and we're growing rapidly. We're still a startup though with less than 10
employees looking to add another 3 right now.

Interested? Check out our hiring page and drop us a line:
[http://www.cultureamp.com/join_us.html](http://www.cultureamp.com/join_us.html)

------
AdageTech
Chicago, IL Adage Technologies Full-time Developer International candidates
are welcome to apply!

Adage is a web and software development firm located in downtown Chicago. We
build websites, web apps and mobile apps for a pretty broad range of clients,
but are best known for our work in the performing arts space and currently
work for the LA Opera, Boston Symphony Orchestra, Chicago Symphony Orchestra
and many others.

The vast majority of our builds utilize the ASP.NET and Backbone.js
frameworks. Often they are used in combination, sometimes they are used
independently. You don't necessarily need ASP.NET or Backbone.js experience to
apply for our developer positions. We are simply looking for passionate
programmers who have experience with C-based languages and OOP.

Our teams are small so it is easy for your influence to be felt through the
code you write and the ideas you bring to the table. You will be coding and
architecting applications. The work is exciting, but challenging. You will
make mistakes, but as long as you’re learning, improving, and committed to
your teammates, that is alright by us.

The ideal candidate for this job is a person who loves to program, is
interested in helping and interacting with clients, and is continually
interested in improving in all facets of application development.

Check out our description for our JavaScript and ASP.NET developer positions.

ASP.NET Developer: [http://www.adagetechnologies.com/careers/Experienced-Net-
Dev...](http://www.adagetechnologies.com/careers/Experienced-Net-Developer/)
JavaScript Developer: [http://www.adagetechnologies.com/careers/JavaScript-
Develope...](http://www.adagetechnologies.com/careers/JavaScript-Developer/)

We're also looking for Front-End Developers to help engineer UI's:
[http://www.adagetechnologies.com/careers/front-end-
developer...](http://www.adagetechnologies.com/careers/front-end-developer/)

~~~
thoughtpalette
That's interesting! I worked at Oncall Interactive when their clients were BSO
and CSO! Did you guys work with them at all?

~~~
thoughtpalette
Just noticed you guys did code audits and CMS upgrades!

------
daviddede
Remote, Anywhere

Sucuri, INC: [http://sucuri.net](http://sucuri.net) System Administrator

Sucuri is looking for a System Administrator with strong Linux and shell
scripting experience to join our IT team. As a system administrator with
Sucuri, you would be responsible for building and maintaining our entire
stack. This includes all servers and applications used by the team. You would
also be responsible for the security of the servers, including log monitoring
to ensure their integrity and performance. We place a strong emphasis on
security, so you should too. In case of emergencies, you should be available
as well.

More details here: [http://sucuri.net/company/system-
administrator-022517](http://sucuri.net/company/system-administrator-022517)

------
daviddede
Remote, Anywhere

Sucuri, INC: [http://sucuri.net](http://sucuri.net)

Senior PHP Developer: [http://sucuri.net/company/senior-php-developer-
ops-022514](http://sucuri.net/company/senior-php-developer-ops-022514)

Sucuri is looking for a Senior PHP Developer with shell scripting and Linux
experience to join our R&D (Research and Development) team. You need to be
able to write clean and secure PHP code and also push it live to servers on a
continuous base. As a senior developer you would also be responsible for code
reviews and guiding more junior developers on their work. More details here:
[http://sucuri.net/company/senior-php-developer-
ops-022514](http://sucuri.net/company/senior-php-developer-ops-022514)

thanks!

------
ppakl
Greenheart Games -
[http://www.greenheartgames.com/jobs](http://www.greenheartgames.com/jobs)
-world-wide (REMOTE work)

Game designers, game developers, graphic artists, writers and sound designers.

Hello, I'm Patrick from Greenheart Games and applications are for game
developers, game designers, writers, graphic artists and sound designers are
still open for January 2014!

All the info is available on our website (it's a bit long for a forum post):
[http://www.greenheartgames.com/jobs](http://www.greenheartgames.com/jobs)

We are the creators of Game Dev Tycoon, a small business simulation game about
creating your own game dev studio. If you are interested in working for us
then please apply by following the information on the website.

------
draftster
Santa Monica, Ca - FULL TIME Javascript & Python application developers

COMPANY DESCRIPTION Are you passionate about sports? Do you like money?
Draftster.com combines the two by offering daily fantasy sports contests for
cash. We are a private equity backed, large-scale fantasy sports gaming
startup that includes founders with previous exits. We have disruptive
aspirations, an aggressive customer acquisition strategy, and a vision that
will transform sports as we know it. Draftster is entering into beta with
plans for a US launch in spring 2014.

We are looking for brilliant application developers to join our team as we
bring our product to market. Our ideal candidate will be a self-starting,
code-shipping, team focused engineer with a passion for elegant code. Our
technology includes python, nginx, tornado web, angular, and mongoDB.

Javascript Developer Job Description:

The javascript developer will be a lead for the UI Engineering team. This
candidate will work to create new UI architectures, interfaces, and
functionality by integrating back-end API’s, create and maintain UI
Development Standards and Best practices, and provide technical leadership,
feedback, and oversight for various technical initiatives across the
organization. This candidate should excel in all components of the Rich
Internet Application development skill set, as well as the UI Engineering/Web
Development skills (CSS 3, Javascript, HTML 5, AJAX and Javascript Libraries
such as jQuery and Angular).

Application Developer Job Description:

The Senior Application developer will lead the engineering team. The candidate
will work with our CTO to create and maintain architecture standards,
implement application features, create supporting web API’s, and provide
technical leadership, feedback, and oversight for various technical
initiatives across the organization. This candidate should excel in all
components of the Rich Internet Application development skill set as well as
NoSQL database administration.

Please contact info@draftster.com for more information.

Cheers, \--Michael

------
yourmailman
Accredify - Miami (remote possible to start) - CTO

Accredify is the leading verifier for Accredited (and soon non-accredited)
investors based on new SEC regulations as presented in the JOBS Act.

We are looking for a CTO to build out our API's and develop a dashboard to
manage your equity crowdfunding investments online. This is an opportunity to
architect an amazing platform that requires working with the major equity
crowdfunding portals that exist today.

We are a fun, early stage startup looking for someone with experience in
REST/JSON, C, Javascript, Python, SQL, Ruby.

Above market salary and equity stake within the company guaranteed, as well as
lovely weather and good looking people, because hey, it's Miami!

See: [http://accredify.co/jobs/](http://accredify.co/jobs/)

------
jack7890
SeatGeek -- New York, NY -- Full Time We're a search engine for tickets and
live events. Think "Kayak for sports/music/theater tickets."

⇒ Android Developer -- Looking for someone eager to build the Andorid app to
accompany an already-successful iOS app. Details here:
[http://seatgeek.com/jobs/android_developer/](http://seatgeek.com/jobs/android_developer/)

⇒ Web Engineer -- We're looking for someone who loves building web apps.
Everything else (professional experience, where in the stack you fit, the
languages you've used) is up for debate. Details here:
[http://seatgeek.com/jobs/web_engineer/](http://seatgeek.com/jobs/web_engineer/)

------
mgerson
SmarterCookie - San Francisco

We believe it’s possible for every student to have an excellent teacher.

SmarterCookie (www.beasmartercookie.com) empowers teachers with the support
and feedback they need to be the best teachers they can be, with a direct
impact on student achievement. We’re a small team solving the most important
problem in education: teacher effectiveness.

We're backed by ImagineK12 and other great angels, were recognized in Forbes’
30 under 30, and have partnered with great organizations across the country
(KIPP, Teach for America). We're looking for great engineers to join our small
team (4 people) as we grow in 2014:

    
    
      - Front-end (we use Angular)
      - Lead iOS
    

If improving education excites you, we'd love to chat:
jobs@beasmartercookie.com

------
adw
Flipboard ([http://flipboard.com](http://flipboard.com)), Palo Alto, CA and
New York, NY (INTERN yes, REMOTE probably not)

We're building the world's best personal magazine. We have about a hundred
employees, just raised a hundred million dollars, and we have 100 million
users.

It's a big opportunity, so we're growing our team substantially. We're looking
for devops, data science, distributed services, iOS, Android, Web, design, and
ad sales (on top of everything else we have some very cool, very ethical ad
products).

[http://jobvite.com/m?3qMccgwl](http://jobvite.com/m?3qMccgwl)

Come join us and build complex systems, solving hard problems, which help
people keep up with the world around them.

~~~
geeknik
I'd love to work for Flipboard, been using your Android app ever since you
released it. Not interested in relocating though, so how can I change the
'probably not' into a 'hell yeah' for working remotely as an Operations
Engineer? =)

~~~
adw
Send me email! We do have some ops people working remotely

------
d0m
ListRunner ([http://listrunnerapp.com](http://listrunnerapp.com)) - Montreal,
Remote

We're looking for a great web designer to help us improve healthcare. (Part-
time / Full-time)

Get in touch with me if: \- You're passionate about the latest web design
trends \- You want to move fast and iterate quickly \- You're pretty damn good
with html/css \- You're a team player and you love challenges

ListRunner is a safe and secure way for doctors to collaborate. Less time
rounding and reliable handover every time.

We're the team who started the Hacking health movement. Now we're tackling
hospital efficiency.

Contact: phzbox at gmail

p.s. I also have design contracts so feel free to ping me if you're a
freelancer seeking healthcare opportunities.

------
styloot
Pune, India - Fulltime.

Co-Founder of Styloot.com here.

Styloot.com, is a visual search engine for fashion. At 1.2 Million SKUs and
4000+ brands, we carry slightly more women apparel than Amazon and twice as
many shoes as Zappos. Our patented technology already powers some of the
largest media and commerce companies of the world.

If fashion is not your thing, but machine learning is, you will find our work
equally exciting. We have produce patent-worthy work in various aspects of ML.

We are looking to hire Python, Javascript and Front End developers.

You will be working directly with the product and will be making decisions
that directly influence the site.

You must love coding and should be at home with fellow hackers - everything
else we can work around.

You must have a github repo that you are proud of.

Email us if interested - jobs at styloot.com.

------
cplanas
Playfulbet - Barcelona, Spain

\-----------------------------

Playfulbet is seeking for a Ruby developer!

Playfulbet is a sports betting social game with more than 60.000 users. In
Playfulbet, you will be an important part of a project with more than 4
million pageviews per month. In our office, you will enjoy of a relaxed
environment and all kind of activities: conferences, workshops...

For being a part of our team you need:

\- A great knowledge of Ruby on Rails (2-3 years). \- To be used to version
control system, preferrably Git. \- Have experience with Capistrano.

We will love you if you:

\- Are not afraid of getting your hands dirty with some system administration
tasks. \- Enjoy improving the performance of any application. \- Have personal
projects that you can show us.

If you are interested, send us your GitHub account and CV to
empleo@playfulbet.com.

------
chrisduesing
Mercaris - Chicago, IL - Rails Developer

Mercaris is a data service and trading platform for identity preserved
(Organic, non-GMO) agricultural commodities (corn, wheat, soybeans, etc.). We
are currently raising a series A after closing a seed round and getting early
traction. Things are going well and we are excited to be expanding the team!
Not only are we a startup (the team went through Excelerate 2011, which is now
Techstars Chicago) but we are working on a real problem that should help
companies meet the rising consumer demand for healthier food options. What I
love about posting this job on HN is it is a community of people who get
excited about this kind of thing :)

You will be our first engineering hire (outside of myself) and will contribute
to the website, the data collection tool, subscription reports and our auction
platform. All are currently Rails, with a live trading platform under
development that is Erlang/Elixir. The front end relies on jQuery and some
graphing libraries. The code is ripe for some refactoring (don't worry, it
isn't awful, but we pursued a few directions that we did not end up going in).
You will have a large degree of flexibility to add functionality, clean things
up, upgrade libraries, etc. with the strong caveat that you must write tests
to make sure that you don't break anything and that you test browser
compatibility. Ideally you should have enough experience to be able to
contribute immediately but not so much as to be bored. Some other potentially
interesting projects that will need to be tackled include a more robust
testing suite and continuous integration.

I work out of a combination of 1871 and from home, so schedule will be
flexible. I like to provide a fair degree of autonomy, but that only works
with a large degree of communication. We use Asana to track tasks and
email/phone/in person meetings to ask questions, discuss features, etc.

Salary will be dependent on experience. Options, 401k and health insurance are
also part of the compensation package.

If this sounds interesting, please send me a note to chris at
mercariscompany.com and let's talk. Thanks!

~~~
chrisduesing
Guess I am still in holiday mode. I apologize to anyone who sent an email to
that address that bounced. Try chris.duesing at mercariscompany.com instead.

------
ctdean
Benefitter ([http://www.benefitter.com](http://www.benefitter.com)) - San
Francisco, CA

(Full Time/Intern/Remote/H1B)

Join the rest of our team in our well funded 1 year old startup. Benefitter
helps companies in the US move to a ACA/Obamacare based benefits package.
Turns out that for most people this is a win/win situation.

Engineer positions

\- Developer: full-stack with a strong analytics/math background. \- QA:
Someone to build a 100% automated test system. We're not anywhere close to
that now.

We're mostly a Rails and Selenium shop, but could care less if you have that
experience. We're working on a big and challenging problem and are looking for
great people to join our team. No jerks please.

jobs@benefitter.com

------
seanMeverett
Atlanta -- PHP Full-Time

We're building a massive online video and live streaming video platform,
powering much of the Faith market and entering new territory with Sports and
Enterprise customers including AT&T and ESPN. We're global with offices in the
US and EMEAs.

Get almost 6 weeks of vacation, a brand new office, fun team to work with,
great salary, and a new tricked out machine of your choice.

As long as you have about 4 years of PHP experience we're not too worried
about whether you have an official CS degree.

Happy New Year!

[http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/piksel/software-engineer-
php/bo...](http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/piksel/software-engineer-
php/bozvf4bByr44bGiGakhP3Q?Board=Indeed&PID=1411732)

------
ssAtQubole
Qubole - Mountain View, CA or Remote, Full time (H1B) At Qubole we are
building the next generation cloud based data management and processing
platform. Our customers include some of the top advertising and media
companies in the world.

We are looking for strong candidates who can work on our backend
infrastructure. If your background includes \- Building and operating large
scale web services like search engines and advertising networks \- Experience
with building complex software systems like distributed databases and file
systems or other distributed systems \- Experience with virtualization and
cloud technologies

If you think this is interesting and you would be a good fit please send us an
email at jobs@qubole.com

------
edolfo
SVBio: Foster City, CA (next to San Mateo, in the SF Bay Area): Full-time

=========================================================================

SVBio ([http://svbio.com/](http://svbio.com/)) is looking for the most
talented full-stack software engineer with experience and understanding of web
architecture design and implementation, following best and up-to-date
practices. The work will further enhance the application of our clinical-grade
genome interpretation engine. As leaders in the field, we drive the vision of
the genome-interpretation product down to the last detail - only modern
browsers are supported here!

Knowledge of some specific technologies is greatly desired (see below), but
not necessarily required for the right hacker. Knowledge of javascript is a
must, as well as the desire to write clean and maintainable code. Knowledge of
the genome and next-generation-sequencing technologies is really nice to have,
but definitely not required. SVBio is a tightly-knit organization with people
from many diverse disciplines and backgrounds, so being an all-around friendly
person is a must.

Anyone who is interested should contact me (elicudine -A-T- svbio.com)
directly with your background, a resume/c.v., some previous work samples, a
github link, whatever you think might help me out.

\---Preferable knowledge/experience---

\- Significant proven experience, both in frontend and backend technologies.

\- Dynamic frontends (angular.js, angular-ui, JQuery, d3.js)

\- Advanced backend architectures (at least one of: node.js,
express/hapi/geddy/koa, flask, twisted, django, sinatra, rails)

\- Scalable persistency layers (HDFS, Postgres, mysql, mongodb)

\- Other tools (grunt.js, bower.js, require.js)

\- Testing frameworks (at least one of: chai.js, mocha.js, karma, capybara,
cucumber, istanbul, supertest)

\-- Additional valuable experience:

\- Strong scripting knowledge (e.g., python, perl, bash)

\- An eye for aesthetics

------
lknix
Big Data/Distributed Systems Software Engineer

AppMonsta - Palo Alto - REMOTE

AppMonsta collects massive amounts of data about mobile apps and turns it into
actionable metrics for a wide variety of business customers ranging from
investors to health care companies to startups. We really love data, building
distributed systems, and helping people understand complicated market dynamics
through our data.

We're looking for a distributed systems/big data software engineer to join our
distributed team. You'll take ownership of our crawl & data pipeline, keeping
them running with high uptime, scaling them up to handle load, and adding new
data sources and new features to help our customers make even better
decisions. Experience with distributed systems and/or big data is a huge bonus
- we're looking for people that have a good intuition about what good
architecture looks like, and who can grow into leadership roles.

Our current tech stack is mostly Python, Linux, AWS (EC2, S3, & EMR mostly),
MongoDB, Celery and Redis. If you haven't worked with individual pieces of
this before it's fine - we like working with smart people that are comfortable
working in a distributed systems/big data/cloud environment. We're happy to
help you get up to speed with anything you haven't seen before. We practice
peer code review and continuous deployment on all our code and systems.

Our entire team works remotely. We're very flexible about where and when you
work, as long as you ship code, keep systems online, and are reachable by
other team members for part of the day. We stay in touch via a team chatroom
and weekly team video chats, with impromptu 1-on-1 video chats whenever
there's a detailed issue to discuss. To make this work, you'll need to be in a
compatible timezone (between PDT(UTC-08) and CET(UTC+1)), and be very fluent
writing and speaking English. Like getting out of the house to work? Ask about
our mobile Internet subsidy:)

This is a full time, longterm opportunity. If this sounds exciting, send me an
email at luka@appmonsta.com, and we can get the conversation started.

------
ijs
Bot & Dolly - SF (Potrero Hill) - FULLTIME

We are working to advance robotics and automation as a creative medium and
build world-class tools that enable others to do the same. As part of Google's
new robotics initiative ([http://nyti.ms/19ghryl](http://nyti.ms/19ghryl)),
we're working with some of the best engineers and designers on the planet to
build the future of automation.

Our open positions are described on our website
([http://botndolly.com/jobs](http://botndolly.com/jobs)). We're looking
particularly for people with experience building modern 3D applications and
UIs, as well as strong C++ generalists.

~~~
jpace121
Do you guys do internships?

------
dmgrow
Salt Lake City, UT -- Lucid Software (Lucidchart / Lucidpress)

Lucid Software is building world class graphical applications in the browser
and on mobile devices. Our first product, Lucidchart
([http://www.lucidchart.com](http://www.lucidchart.com)), is an online
diagramming application with 1M+ users. We recently launched our second
product, Lucidpress ([http://www.lucidpress.com](http://www.lucidpress.com)),
which is an online layout and design application. Lucid is a startup founded
by Karl Sun, a former Google exec, and Ben Dilts, our CTO. We're profitable
and rapidly growing in every dimension of the business and need people to join
our team. For fun we raft river rapids on company retreats, have Friday BBQs,
and eat lots of pizza. Talent and ability to learn are more important than
specific skills.

BACKEND SOFTWARE ENGINEER (all experience levels) - Lucidchart and Lucidpress
run with various decoupled services in a Linux environment using Scala,
MongoDB, AWS, and MySQL. At Lucid your responsibilities would include
enhancing existing services, building new services, integrating with 3rd party
applications and ensuring services are highly available, secure, and scalable.

Requirements: - Talent - BS degree

Recommended experience: - Building large products / applications - Scala or
Java - MySQL or other relational database - NoSQL databases - Cloud computing
(AWS)

FRONTEND SOFTWARE ENGINEER (all experience levels) - Lucidchart and Lucidpress
are powered by one of the largest Javascript codebases on the Internet (about
250k lines of JS), optimized so that the user experience is indistinguishable
from an installed native application. Come help us show the tech world what
can be done on the web.

Requirements: - Talent - BS degree

Recommended experience: - Building large products / applications - Javascript
- Google Closure compiler/library - CSS/HTML/DOM manipulation - jQuery -
Native app development on Android and/or iOS

All applicants email resumes (and links to recent projects) to
jobs@lucidchart.com.

------
dethtron5000
Marvel Entertainment, New York, NY

(Writing on my phone so this will be brief.)

Solve challenging technical problems AND work with some of the most
recognisable and compelling stories ever told in comics, movies and
television.

We are looking for front and back-end engineers.

\-
[https://sjobs.brassring.com/tgwebhost/jobdetails.aspx?partne...](https://sjobs.brassring.com/tgwebhost/jobdetails.aspx?partnerid=25348&siteid=5039&jobid=156045)

\-
[https://sjobs.brassring.com/tgwebhost/jobdetails.aspx?partne...](https://sjobs.brassring.com/tgwebhost/jobdetails.aspx?partnerid=25348&siteid=5039&jobid=144350)

Feel free to ping me on Twitter @dethtron5000 if you have questions.

~~~
kurtisnelson
That job application is the longest thing ever, and I've worked for Disney
before.

------
darrellsilver
Thinkful based in NYC: We're looking for software engineers interested in
helping us build an education platform in AngularJS + Python / Flask.

[http://www.thinkful.com/](http://www.thinkful.com/)

Thinkful is the best way to learn online part-time. We've been growing revenue
25% each month since founding at the beginning of 2013.

Our team today is 12 (6 engineers) and growing to 14-16 in January. We took
one round of seed funding from Peter Thiel, RRE, Quotidian Ventures in early
2013.

Contact me directly to talk: darrell@thinkful.com

We're also hiring for several non-engineering positions:
[http://www.thinkful.com/about](http://www.thinkful.com/about)

------
tga
Python web developer in the Netherlands (on-site only with work permission in
the EU please)

[http://www.AgriPlace.org](http://www.AgriPlace.org)

The People 4 Earth Foundation in the Netherlands is looking for a full/part-
time web developer to work on further development and maintenance of its new
sustainability data sharing platform, AgriPlace. There is room for growth and
for making your mark on this new project in an early stage.

We use Django, Bootstrap, KnockoutJS, and PostgreSQL on Linux servers.

[http://people4earth.org/foundation/jobs/software-
developer-a...](http://people4earth.org/foundation/jobs/software-developer-
agriplace/)

------
haosdent
Any body could provide me a H1B visa? My
resume:[https://raw.github.com/haosdent/resume/master/Resume_Haosong...](https://raw.github.com/haosdent/resume/master/Resume_HaosongHuang.pdf)
:-)

------
vinc
Slate.fr - [http://www.slate.fr](http://www.slate.fr) \- Paris, France (local
only)

Launched in 2009, Slate.fr is the French version of Slate.com.

We are looking for Drupal developers to help us grow and merge our desktop and
mobile websites together with responsive design.

\- Prior experience working with Drupal

\- Able to collaborate in French with our team of journalists

\- Fluent in front-end (HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript) and back-end languages (PHP,
MySQL)

\- Bonus points for a familiarity with the RFC 2616 and curl

If you are interested you can contact me via my profile or follow this link:

[http://www.slate.fr/story/81389/cv-developpeur-web-
slate](http://www.slate.fr/story/81389/cv-developpeur-web-slate)

------
bpowers
Charlotte, NC – Software Engineer. Full-time and Internships -
PassportParking.com We’re building mobile payment solutions for parking. No
more coins! We’re a small team growing fast and ready to bring on a few more
developers to push things faster. We've found the best way to form a
relationship is through our programming challenge. Just show us your skills.
(dont care to much for resumes!)
[http://passportparking.info/PassportProgrammingTest/](http://passportparking.info/PassportProgrammingTest/)
Feel free to reach out if you have questions! Cheers, Brad
brad@passportparking.com

~~~
danielweber
How much time do you think candidates should spend on your programming
challenge?

------
jbeard4
Minnow Software: seeking Full-stack JavaScript developer

Toronto/Syracuse/Remote OK

I'm an independent contractor specializing in full-stack JavaScript. I'm
working on exciting web and mobile applications, with more projects on the
horizon, and I'm seeking a companion JavaScripter to work one-on-one with.

I'm passionate about JavaScript, on the front-end, on the back-end, in mobile
apps, and in the database. If you share this passion, I want to hear from you.

I'm in Toronto most of the time, but I travel to upstate New York frequently.
Remote work is also an option.

This would be part-time contract work to start out, but could graduate into a
full-time employment position.

Hit me up: jake@minnow.io

------
felipesabino
Taqtile - [http://taqtile.com.br](http://taqtile.com.br) \- São Paulo, Brazil

Taqtile, a Seattle based software company, which provides engaging consumer
experiences for smartphone and tablet platforms. We are eternal learners who
constantly challenge ourselves to improve our skills in design, development
and understand how people behave. Using technology as a way (and not the final
product) to deliver services, and world class experiences that are relevant to
people.

We are currently hiring in our Brazilian branch for Designers and Developers
(Mobile, Web and Backend). If interested, please send your CV to
careers@taqtile.com

------
cik
Lyrical Software - Toronto, CA or remote for the right person - Part Time or
Contract

The Company: Lyrical is Canada's DevOps company. We're growing, focusing on
meeting client's needs for architecture, implementation, coaching, and team-
building.

The Need: We're looking to hire part-time or contract help to get us through a
crunch of DevOps projects.

Requirements

    
    
      * Excellent spoken and written English. This is more important than technical excellence
      * Working knowledge of Python
      * Puppet (Chef is an added benefit)
      * Good knowledge of bash and sh - and how they're not quite the same
    
    

email me directly: contact at lyrical software dot com

------
tomfp
Futureproof - London, UK - Full Time

Futureproof is an end-to-end, creative marketing agency currently growing its
digital team. We are looking for a frontend developer (with PHP experience) to
be the heart of our expanding department. To start immediately.

Full details of the role and our clients here:
[http://www.futureproof.co.uk/jobs/php-backendfrontend-
develo...](http://www.futureproof.co.uk/jobs/php-backendfrontend-developer/)

For more details, or to send CVs, email: jobs@futureproof.co.uk

We are also looking expand our pool of freelance developers, and occasionally
take on interns, so do send us your details, if you're interested.

------
jamesog
CloudFlare - London, UK and San Francisco, CA, US CloudFlare is seeking
Operations Engineers and Junior Operations Engineers in both London and San
Francisco.

CloudFlare's goal is to build a better Web. Our service provides DNS, CDN and
security features and powers some very high profile sites.

CloudFlare manages a geographically diverse network of servers. We are looking
for talented systems administrators to help look after our systems. We believe
that a good team fit is just as important as technical skills, so have a great
team.

[https://www.cloudflare.com/join-our-team](https://www.cloudflare.com/join-
our-team)

~~~
codygman
Does cloudflare offer remote work?

------
St-Clock
Auto123 - Montreal, Canada - 2 Backend and 1 Frontend Developers

== Who we are ==

We're a team of 10 professional but still fun developers building a new car
dealership web platform that's going to power the web sites of our hundreds of
clients across Canada.

We're working closely with a product team (marketing, design) and a production
team (HTML programmers).

== Why it's interesting? ==

\- Build a high-performance responsive web framework that is heavily
customizable

\- Connect to 10 legacy DBs and render a page under 50 ms

\- Build a platform, work on API usability and interact with users to improve
it

\- Work on the automated deployment and monitoring of hundreds of web sites
and web applications each week

\- Improve products based on real UX studies

If your pupils dilated at least once while reading, it would be interesting
for both of us to work together :-)

== How we do it ==

\- The devop team uses puppet, Fabric, nginx, and uWSGI.

\- The backend team uses Django, celery, PostgreSQL, redis, memcached.

\- The frontend team uses SASS, Compass, Backbone.js, and a heavily modified
version of Twitter Bootstrap.

We love code reviews, daily standup meetings, campfire, contributing to open
source, and paying for education (code school anyone?).

We hate long meetings, code without test, and incurring technical debt.

== Perks ==

\- A ping pong table and some nerf guns (if that's your thing).

\- Research and Development (we have a research grant with McGill University)

\- A big office with wooden floors, brick and stone walls, located in the Old
Montreal.

\- Boring but important stuff like health insurance!

If you are interested, contact me at bdagenais@auto123.com with your resume
and optionally, your github profile. Bonus points for bribes like github stars
on our industrial repositories
([https://github.com/auto123/](https://github.com/auto123/)).

------
lab49
Lab49: Full-stack developer

New York, NY and Washington DC

We are hiring full-time employees to work on cutting-edge, financial systems.
We build some of the most complex and forward-thinking systems in the industry
leveraging the java and the latest JVM technologies (scala, akka, clojure) as
well as some of the newer frameworks and libraries in the JS world
(angular/backbone/node). We assist in relocation and pay very well. See the
link below for more details and feel free to message us at
jobs[at]lab49[dot]com.

[http://www.lab49.com/](http://www.lab49.com/)

------
jasoncartwright
Potato - London, Bristol UK, Mountain View, Dublin IE

Potato is a 70-person developer-lead agency based in London, UK with offices
in Bristol, Sydney & San Francisco. Our clients include Google, PayPal, Skype,
a number of startups and other agencies such as BBH & Mother. We're hiring for
a variety of positions in a variety of locations, freelance & full time,
including Django developers, Front End developers and senior UX designers in
London, Mountain View, Dublin IE & Bristol UK.

[http://p.ota.to/jobs/](http://p.ota.to/jobs/)

~~~
mcdowall
I couldn't work out on your site if these are Perm roles or Contract,
specifically the Tech PM one?

------
philipdlang
Suitey - New York City - Full time

Suitey is a software-powered real estate brokerage changing the way that
people buy homes. We are growing our team significantly as we look to take on
more of the New York City market. We are hiring for:

\- Mobile Engineers \- Backend Engineers \- Frontend Engineers

You'd be an early part of a profitable company with the opportunity for
competitive salary and meaningful equity.

About us: * Founded in 2011 * Great office in Chelsea * Fun team with frequent
events * Small, bright engineering team * Solving one of the biggest problems
in New York

Check out more at www.suitey.com or email jobs(at)suitey.com

------
mva
Usabilla - Amsterdam - The Netherlands

We build cutting-edge feedback technologies. We have just reached a record
exposure of 2 billion monthly Live Feedback button displays – serving an
international client base, including big online players like Booking.com,
Vodafone, T-Mobile and Spilgames. Time to expand our team with highly
motivated and skilled web developers.

We use: PHP / Symfony 2, Go, NodeJS, Javascript, MongoDB, AWS

[http://blog.usabilla.com/hiring-skilled-web-developers-
amste...](http://blog.usabilla.com/hiring-skilled-web-developers-amsterdam/)

------
daviddede
Remote, Anywhere

Sucuri, INC: [http://sucuri.net](http://sucuri.net)

Senior FrontEnd Developer

Sucuri is looking for a Senior Frontend Developer to join our R&D (Research
and Development) team. As a senior frontend develper you would be responsible
to build dynamic, responsive and beautiful HTML/Javascript/CSS code to be
integrated into our web application products. More details here:
[http://sucuri.net/company/senior-frontend-
developer-022516](http://sucuri.net/company/senior-frontend-developer-022516)

------
hemantv
Optimizely - San Francisco, CA / Amsterdam, NL - Fulltime, Permanant.
Intern/H1-B Transfer okay as well. Optimizely Fastest Growing Startup -
[http://www.zdnet.com/optimizely-on-pace-to-grow-faster-
than-...](http://www.zdnet.com/optimizely-on-pace-to-grow-faster-than-any-
other-saas-company-in-history-7000013814/)

Intern - [http://jobsco.re/1g27Jp8](http://jobsco.re/1g27Jp8) Growth Engineer
- [http://jobsco.re/18r6N9L](http://jobsco.re/18r6N9L) Software Engineer -
[http://jobsco.re/1g287Ea](http://jobsco.re/1g287Ea) iOS Developer -
[http://jobsco.re/1hjBfoa](http://jobsco.re/1hjBfoa) DevOps Engineer -
[http://jobsco.re/Hwr31e](http://jobsco.re/Hwr31e) Product Manager -
[http://jobsco.re/Hwretn](http://jobsco.re/Hwretn)

Optimizely is a website optimization platform. We enable businesses to show
the right thing to the right person at the right time. Our first product makes
A/B Testing easy. In 2 years we’ve grown to become #1 in the category with
4,000+ paying customers including Starbucks, Disney, and Marketo. We're
profitable and our revenue is growing 400% year-over-year. Join us in our
mission to empower businesses to make better data-driven decisions.

About the Job: We have scale: 15 billion server requests/month. You’ll work on
our amazing visual editor - a cutting edge tool / high performance low
footprint iOS SDK or scaling our system to new heights in a continuous
integration environment; we’re fast and nimble: 1-2 deployments every day.

Benefits Free city-wide Gym membership at any Crunch Fitness. Free Clipper
Card to pay for your commute from anywhere in the bay area. Catered in-office
lunch and dinner on weekdays. Full medical insurance with very low co-pay and
deductible. HMO, PPO, and HSA options available. Full dental coverage
including orthodontics. Full vision coverage including contacts. Dependents
100% covered for medical, dental, and vision. Unlimited vacation policy. 401k
benefit. Top-of-the-line MacBook Pro or MacBook Air and 30" monitor. Working
with a great team and having a huge impact!

~~~
thibzzz
Hi,

Do you seek iOS interns? There seems to be a bit of information missing on the
"Intern" page! Just to let you know.

Thank you

~~~
hemantv
Yes send me your resume to hemant @ [above domain].

------
DenisM
SEATTLE, WA. A plucky startup is dragging the manufactured goods supply chain
into the 21st century. We're helping manufacturers to organize product data,
in a way that helps moving the goods - catalogs, inventory, supporting
documentation, orders, and so on; all stand to benefit from solid data
architecture with increasing accuracy, reduced cost, and real-time analytics.

WANTED: Experienced web developer - HTML/CSS/Javascript/jQuery. Backend is C#/
ASP.NET MVC.

Contact [http://amptab.com](http://amptab.com)

------
shidoshi
Nintendo of America - Redmond, WA - Full Time

Manager, Software Development

You probably know what Nintendo makes. We have a team of about 40 working on
the Nintendo Network Account Service which drives the NNID and other fun
things. We like putting smiles on people's faces. The team is working on a lot
of cool stuff for the future and we need a Java stack wizard to mentor, lead,
develop and snuggle with a bunch of rambunctious hackers. I was just kidding
about the snuggling. If you're interested, please e-mail me at
shidoshi@gmail.com and tell me why.

------
gregcohn
Burner - Los Angeles, CA - is looking for mobile engineers, a quantitative
growth person, and a "startup" assistant. Passionate hackers with generally
relevant experience are always welcome.

Our app (burnerapp.com) was named a top app of 2013 by TIME. We are a small
startup with a big vision -- to empower consumers with tools to manage and
control their mobile privacy and identity. We're backed by Venrock, Founder
Collective, 500 Startups, and lots of great silicon valley angels.

Please send links, opinions, and resumes to jobs@adhoclabs.co.

------
mpascolutti
Various European Locations (Vienna, Milano, Sofia, Belgrade) - Bank

We're currently looking for a couple of "full stack" developers to join our
R&D team. We mainly work with big data analysis and visualization.

We use Scala for most of our things (Akka, Scalding, Spray). We make heavy use
Hadoop (HBase and HDFS), ZeroMQ and Redis.

On the client side we've been using D3 a lot with both Backbone and AngularJS
(we like CoffeeScript).

Send over your cv using "6995020 - {desired location}" as subject line to me
michiel.pascolutti@gmx.at (pdf please!)

------
sbeckeriv
TINYhr - Seattle Wa - full time We're looking for a talented full stack Ruby
on Rails developer to join our small team. Our mission is to make employees
and clients happier. We spend over 50% of our waking hours at work, so why not
be happier and help make others happier?

We were called "revolutionary" in this Fast Company piece:
[http://bit.ly/GIHiIb](http://bit.ly/GIHiIb)

[https://www.tinypulse.com/jobs](https://www.tinypulse.com/jobs)

------
dberg
Huffington Post, NYC

We are hiring a wide array of senior engineers. We are aggressively staffing
up our engineering team as we evolve our infrastructure to a more service
oriented based architecture, and invest heavily in our stats, data and machine
learning products.

Scala, Ruby, Data Science, Machine Learning, Frontend (Angular, Backbone).

Have a look here [https://github.com/huffingtonpost/HuffPost-Tech-
Jobs](https://github.com/huffingtonpost/HuffPost-Tech-Jobs)

Email us at developer@huffingtonpost.com if interested

------
grammati
Rally Software, Boulder Colorado.

Full-stack web developers, especially Clojure.

Rally Software is hiring for several positions, in all our locations (Boulder
and Denver CO, Seattle WA, Raleigh NC, and Helsinki Finland).

In particular, I am interested in finding experienced polyglot programmers to
join the team that I work on, which does backend infrastructure-type projects,
working almost exclusively in Clojure. We are located at Rally's main office
in Boulder, and offer relocation.

Feel free to contact me directly with questions ( chrisperkins99@gmail.com ).

\- Chris Perkins

------
ghislaindj
Milky, we are a Paris based company specialized in the development of
innovative web & mobile applications.

We're a small company (you'll be #8 in the tech team), we have a lot of cool
customers (Canal+ for example)

We're looking for full stack developers.

Our technology stack: \- Ruby on Rails \- MongoDB \- BackboneJS and AngularJS
\- Sass, CoffeeScript

Bonus points if you know how to deal with AWS, server administration, load
testing, APIs (FB, Linkedin, TW, Salesforce...), dataviz stuff etc...

Say "Hi" to jobs@milky.fr if you're interested.

------
ecopoesis
Leaf - Cambridge, MA (Kendall) - Full time, visa sponsorship available - No
Remote

Leaf makes an Andriod based POS and business management ecosystem. We've
recently received $20 million in funding from Heartland Payments are growing
quickly.

We have many openings across our entire stack, including .NET webservice
developers, Ruby on Rails devs and Android OS and app developers. We're also
looking for Windows and Linux devops.

[http://leaf.me/careers](http://leaf.me/careers)

------
asanwal
New York, NY Full-time

CB Insights (www.cbinsights.com/jobs)

\- Front-end developer (build data visualizations in d3)

\- Tech Industry Analyst (use data/stats to predict emerging industry trends,
startup failure/success, VC quality)

\- Full-stack developer (check out our API in GO here -
[http://www.cbinsights.com/developers/api/](http://www.cbinsights.com/developers/api/))

We are bootstrapped and have 7-figure subscription revenues. Voted one of NY's
top emerging enterprise tech companies.

------
vfiles
New York - Software Engineer

VFiles is the hippest and foulest-mouth fashion startup around. Our shop[1] is
the most relevant fashion destination in New York today, our YouTube shows[2]
are insanely popular, and we want you to help us bring our social media site
to life.

We are looking to add one or two more engineers to our current team of two (in
a company of about twenty). Every engineer here will be full-stack, though
we're happy to have someone who leans to one side or the other and is eager to
learn. Technologies we use include Ruby, Haskell, Angular, Coffeescript,
Redis, and more. As part of our team, you will have both a strong voice in the
vision and direction of our product and a good deal of autonomy and control in
the specific projects you work on.

As for fringe benefits, we throw the most talked about parties in town (hosted
by A$AP Mob and crashed by Kendrick Lamar), we have company trips to Montauk,
we organize funky Soul Cycle rides with famous designers and models, and we're
invited to pretty much everything happening, culture-wise, in New York. You'll
work with a diverse group of people with a number of skillsets, all of whom -
editorial, video, design - are at the very top of their game.

We can only consider candidates eligible to work full-time in the US who live
or are planning to move to New York City at this time.

You can write the Chief Engineer directly at tim (a) vfiles (dot) com to
express your interest.

[1] [https://www.vfiles.com/shop](https://www.vfiles.com/shop) and
[http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/02/fashion/building-blocks-
al...](http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/02/fashion/building-blocks-al..).

[2]
[http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/culture/2013/05/model-...](http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/culture/2013/05/model-..).

[3] Our "user-generated" fashion show for fashion week
[http://www.thefader.com/2013/09/05/nyfw-vfiles-made-
fashion](http://www.thefader.com/2013/09/05/nyfw-vfiles-made-fashion) and
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJsRvjAQULc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJsRvjAQULc)

------
vuzum
Iasi, Romania, FULLTIME

Blogvio - We’re an early-stage startup focused on making content distribution
easy and fun!

We are currently seeking a few developers to join the team and help us reach
our goals. Our web stack is based on Symfony, a custom implementation of
SpineJS / CoffeeScript and MongoDB. Ideally you’re also experienced with
Stylus / NIB, enjoy analytics and have some front end skills (Ajax, HTML5,
CSS3).

Visit us at [http://www.blogvio.com](http://www.blogvio.com)

------
lamplightr
Toronto - Uken Games Software Engineer (full time)

Uken is looking for talented software engineers to become members of our core
development team.

You'd be working on meaningful things like:

\- creating performant, cross-platform games;

\- building game features that are deployed weekly to our millions of players;

\- writing beautiful, maintainable code with extensive test coverage.

Your background should include:

\- proven software engineering skills;

\- excellent understanding of web architecture;

\- the ability to communicate clearly;

\- an appetite to learn, grow, and take on increasingly more responsibility;

\- a strong desire to build something that people really want.

It'd be a big plus if you have:

\- experience developing games;

\- experience building applications for mobile platforms;

\- contributed to an open source project (include your github profile);

\- experience with the technologies we use: ruby on rails, objective-c,
javascript, nginx, mysql, linux.

We believe in a fun & meaningful work environment:

\- you'll be equipped with a MacBook Pro/Air, 27" monitors, iOS/Android
device;

\- stock options and competitive salaries;

\- full health, dental, vision coverage;

\- snacked-filled kitchen and booster juice breaks;

\- catered breakfast, lunch, and dinner;

\- convenient location downtown Toronto

About Us

Uken is one of the only true cross platform gaming companies around. We build
fun social and mobile games that make people stare, smile, jump, and feel
awesome inside. We have a quirky nerdy culture that fosters creativity,
collaboration, quality ideas, and a data driven mindset. We believe in moving
quickly and improving constantly and that mantra is reflected in the weekly
updates we make to our games and internal technologies. We have an appetite
for pushing technical boundaries and we’ve done exactly that with HTML5. We
work on products that are used by millions of people everywhere and we’re just
getting started.

~~~
DaveSapien
Would you be interested in me and my skills?
[http://www.davesapien.com/DaveSapien/2013DaveSapien.html](http://www.davesapien.com/DaveSapien/2013DaveSapien.html)

------
coswandisco
WANdisco - San Ramon, US and Belfast, UK

WANdisco ([http://www.wandisco.com/](http://www.wandisco.com/)) is solving
challenging problems in distributed computing over the wide area network.

Our custom implementation of paxos allows HDFS to work over WAN by providing
strong consistency and continuous availability. We are looking for engineers
with a great understanding of concurrency and experience with distributed
systems.

If you are interested, contact me at cos@wandisco.com

------
unclegene
Amazon Studios - Seattle, WA - FULLTIME

From "official" job description:

Amazon Studios develops original film and television properties for
Amazon.com. Amazon Studios is a unique experiment in collaborative filmmaking
that is open to great ideas from creators and audiences around the world.
Anyone can upload a script and within 45 days will be notified if that script
is optioned. After receiving more than 18,000 movie scripts and 4,000 series
pilots, Amazon Studios now has 29 film projects and 30 television series in
development.

At Amazon Studios we test stories in creative development with actual
customers, and use the feedback to identify problems and confirm suitability
to audience--it's like iterative software development but for storytelling.
Since movie and series customers consume visual stories on multiple platforms,
we put visual/multimedia content in front of test audiences on our site, on
mobile and social platforms, in focus groups, or on other Amazon.com sites.
These can include, for instance, storyboards, trailers or full-length animated
test movies.

See the site at: [http://studios.amazon.com](http://studios.amazon.com)

As a Software Development Engineer, you will be working as part of a talented
and nimble team of engineers to design, develop, test, and deploy world-class
production software for collaborating on scripts, constructing movies, and
getting actionable feedback from movie fans. The range of challenges includes
scalable back-end media infrastructure, web applications with complex
interactive customer experiences, and external social or mobile clients. We're
looking for engineers who are excited about innovative rich user interfaces
backed by high performance services, and have the scope, inventiveness and
drive to make it happen.

In addition to demonstrated excellence developing customer-facing software, a
successful candidate will have strong technical proficiencies, great
communication skills, and a motivation to achieve the right results in a fast-
paced environment. You must insist on the highest standards for software
quality, maintainability, performance and availability.

Send me your resume @ hn at softover dot com, or apply directly @
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/jobs/236578](http://www.amazon.com/gp/jobs/236578)

------
vjk2005
SEEKING WORK — Remote

Over 6 years of experience in logo and web design. Check out my portfolio:
[http://www.dffrnt.com](http://www.dffrnt.com) and my dribbble:
[http://dribbble.com/vjk2005](http://dribbble.com/vjk2005) Most recent work:
Logo for Pomodorize.me -
[http://i.imgur.com/GTBdgFD.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/GTBdgFD.jpg)

Email: design@dffrnt.com

------
fellars
Single founder seeking employee number 1 with potential co-founder status.
I've gotten startup to revenue generating stage and ready to start ramping up.
im technical myself but plan to move away from development as I scale.

Currently bootstrapping and self funded by I am an EIR at a vc firm so can
raise money if/when needed. Right now im generating revenue through both
product and services.

Remote or Utah based.

Tech stack is PHP, MongoDB, Backbone.js

Email me: dan at my hn username .com

------
zachperret
Plaid is hiring full-stack engineers in San Francisco.

-Plaid is an API for Bank Data. We're making finance simple and accessible by helping developers to programmatically interact with banks. -We're backed by the best in the business (Spark Capital, Google Ventures, NEA and more). -More details at [http://plaid.io/jobs](http://plaid.io/jobs) \- or send an email to jobs+engineering@plaid.com

------
nahimn
BNOTIONS - Toronto, Canada - Full Time

We're looking for talented web & mobile software engineers, as well as data
scientists.

Some of the tools/frameworks/languages we use: Python, Scala, Javascript,
Django, AngularJS, Hadoop, Mahout, NGINX, Redis, PostgreSQL, and many more.

For more information hit the link below:
[http://bit.ly/1l1RZVF](http://bit.ly/1l1RZVF)

Or shoot me an email: nahim at bnotions.com

Cheers and Happy New Year!

------
Alex3917
New York, NY.

Full Time.

[http://www.thehackerati.com](http://www.thehackerati.com)

Software developers at all experience levels. Front end web, back end, big
data, iOS/Android. We don't care what languages you know, as long as you're
highly skilled in at least one. We use agile and tend to use the same kinds of
technologies you'd see in your typical YC startup. Email me if interested:

alex.krupp@thehackerati.com

------
late2part
Aruba Networks - Sunnyvale, CA - Full Time

Aruba Networks needs at least one more senior smart engineer to help us manage
some large data projects. We have a tremendous amount of data we need to
ingenst, analyze, reduce,and store. If you have have these skills, please mail
hn-jobs@arubanetworks.com and mention that Alan sent you.

We have a really cool fun place to work with lots of smart people and projects
and products.

------
bowmanb
SFX Entertainment/Arc90, New York, NY (NYC), Remote-friendly

We need help building exciting new technology around EDM. If you're interested
in any of these positions, please email me (brianb@arc90.com) with some code
samples or a portfolio.

Director of Employee Development

Mobile Developers (Android + iOS)

Front End Web Developers

Java/Clojure Developers

Web Designers

Python Web Developers

More info here:
[https://arc90.recruiterbox.com/](https://arc90.recruiterbox.com/)

------
weixiyen
Storm8 - On Site - Redwood Shores, CA

We're a fast-growing mobile company with a 4.5 Star Glassdoor rating. Healthy
and friendly environment with a strict focus on mobile.

Everything you create here will be given a chance in front of millions of
users. Not many companies can say that.

[http://www.storm8.com/careers/current-
openings](http://www.storm8.com/careers/current-openings)

------
marcoherbst
Evercam.io - Dublin, Ireland

A Developer Platform (API) for cameras and a marketplace for the apps built on
it.

We're looking for a technical lead (founder CTO type.

Currently building on Ruby / Sinatra / AWS but this will require someone who
is fluent in several languages.

Experience with APIs and a gift for UX is essential. Experience with cameras
would be a bonus.

We'll rustle up a decent salary, but mostly I want to tempt you with equity.

------
khitchdee
Khitchdee ([http://www.khitchdee.com](http://www.khitchdee.com)) Allahabad,
India

We're building a tool to build software agents that draw inspiration from
Indian music. We seek programmers who play an instrument to help us develop
our tool and our music. Khitchdee mixes music with engineering. Introducing
Allahabad's music mark.

Email me at rohit@khitchdee.com.

------
sorenvrist
Copenhagen, Denmark, Europe

CSIS Security Group - fighting it criminals

We are looking for a python developer to help us fight it-criminals along with
our world class security researchers - and develop state-of-the-art systems
for both intelligence, analytics etc.

Apply via
[http://www.csis.dk/da/csis/job/jobs/4094/](http://www.csis.dk/da/csis/job/jobs/4094/)

------
spooneybarger
TheLadders.

On site in NYC.

Looking for great developers in general but right now our #1 areas of concern
are people who posses some or all of the following: iOS, Android and
JavaScript skills.

We are looking for graphic designers, interface architects, "backend"
engineers, ops, data science, product management and more.

If you're good at what you do, we'd love to talk.

email me at sallen@theladders.com with questions or what not.

------
niallsmart
Hightower, New York NY (REMOTE, H1B)

[http://www.gethightower.com](http://www.gethightower.com)

Ground floor opportunity at a commercial real estate software startup :)

Commercial real estate (CRE) is one of the largest parts of our economy ($7T
in U.S. asset value) but incredibly underserved by technology. We've actually
met teams using different color sheets of paper to manage and track their
sales pipeline. One of our investors described the opportunity as "finding the
proverbial lost tribe in the amazon" [1]. If reimagining this world sounds
interesting, come talk to us – we've got a product in market, just closed a
2.1M seed round, and are hiring engineer #1.

Our stack is Rails + AngularJS. We've been using AngularJS since day 1 and
love it (and have paid it forward in some pull requests). Our development
workflow is simple and robust – Trello for task management, CircleCI for
continuous integration, and deployment to Heroku.

The product is a collaboration and workflow platform for CRE leasing teams.
Our goals are to dramatically increase their operational efficiency with a
purpose built web + mobile experience, and to leverage the underlying data to
deliver performance insights to insititutional owners.

Hightower is being actively piloted by some of the biggest names in CRE, and
we've raised a 2.1M seed round led by BVP and Thrive Capital with
participation from a host of amazing angels and VC including Aaron Levie, Lee
Linden, David Tisch and Gary Vaynerhuck. Our founding team is Brandon Weber
(CEO – CMU graduate and former VP @ CBRE), Niall Smart (CTO, formerly founder
of YC W09 company Echodio, which sold to RealNetworks) and Donald DeSantis
(CDO, formerly founder of LIFFFT, early Redfin employee).

We're hiring engineer #1. Knowledge of CRE is not a pre-requisite. In fact,
possibly the less you know on that front, the better :) You should have deep
experience with any or all of: Rails, Backbone, Angular, Ember, Django, Node
-- and a strong history of building product at startups. Meaningful equity +
cash compensation is on offer for the right person.

Drop me a line to learn more – niall.smart (at) gethightower.com.

Happy new year!

[1] [http://www.bvp.com/blog/hightower-poised-modernize-
commercia...](http://www.bvp.com/blog/hightower-poised-modernize-commercial-
real-estate-business) [2] [http://www.pehub.com/2013/12/hightower-
secures-2-12-mln-in-s...](http://www.pehub.com/2013/12/hightower-
secures-2-12-mln-in-seed-financing/)

------
arikrak
EARLY-STAGE EDUCATION STARTUP SEEKING COFOUNDER (or FREELANCER) in NYC, NEW
YORK, REMOTE OK

I created [http://www.learneroo.com](http://www.learneroo.com) to teach
programming and more online. I'm looking for a Ruby on Rails and Javascript
developer to help develop it further. Email me at ak [at] learneroo.com if
interested.

------
Briankassouf
Imgur is looking for full stack engineers to work in their San Francisco
office.

Write code in PHP5, HTML 5, CSS 3, and JavaScript, and be familiar with other
technologies we use: MySQL, Nginx, Memcached, Redis, HAProxy, Varnish, HBase,
Hadoop, AWS EC2, Monit, and Ganglia

[http://imgur.com/jobs](http://imgur.com/jobs)

------
nsp
iCapital: Lead Designer New York, NY We believe in simple interfaces, clean
design, and pixel perfection. Our design is driven by a strong desire to build
an experience that people love and a product that they use with ease.

The ideal candidate has experience working as a web designer on fast moving
small teams to deliver production web designs, a desire to “move fast and
break things” (ship quickly, iterate quickly, emphasis on action over planning
but still deliberate about design), and the ability to discern what is
important in order to build the simplest solution and design to a problem.

We expect excellent wireframing and storyboarding skills, technical skills in
Photoshop and Illustrator, and process and communication abilities. We expect
strong self-motivation and an inner desire to perform at the top of your
discipline.

Salary is $110k+ w/options, negotiable. Strong company-provided benefits
(health insurance, snacks, cellphone, computer equipment of your choice, etc.)

E-mail your portfolio (including examples of your web-based work) to
jobs@icapitalnetwork.com About iCapital Network We use modern technology to
connect private equity fund managers with institutional investors. Today, and
for the past 30yrs, our industry has operated in the same inefficient and
fragmented manner and its time for some evolution.

$500 - 750 billion of capital flows into alternative investment funds every
year. Almost 100% of these capital flows are facilitated via telephone or
rudimentary use of email. Lets change it up a bit!

Our company was founded by a team of passionate individuals who have raised
billions of dollars of private equity capital and built highly innovative
financial software and data businesses. Over the past 15 months, we have
formalized key strategic partnerships with some of the leading firms across
the private equity industry. We're 7 people at the moment, pre product,
recently completed our Series A round, and are in go mode! Email me at -
noah@icapitalnetwork.com

------
pla3rhat3r
Plunk, a new emerging technology marketing firm, is looking for iOS/Android
Developers. Also looking for Designers and Project Managers. email
josh@plunkus.com with the Subject "HN" for preferential consideration.
[http://whoisplunk.com](http://whoisplunk.com)

------
antonellis
Especially for the people out there looking for opportunities, interested to
see if you know for how much money would you be willing to leave your job?

I started a new thread here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7040782](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7040782)

------
bennetthi
awe.sm ([http://totally.awe.sm](http://totally.awe.sm)) - San Francisco, CA

We're seeking an DevOps Engineer to help us maintain the reliability of our
core services, grow our engineering processes as we build new applications,
and automate as much as possible.

We are a small, close-knit, and enthusiastic team of hackers building
analytics that measure the ROI of social media. Our engineering culture
embraces data-driven decision making, failing fast, and abiding by the UNIX
philosophy: building small, powerful tools with clean interfaces.
Additionally, we live on our internal IRC server, relish an opportunity to
discuss new technology, and have a bi-monthly board game night.

Learn more about us or apply at
[http://totally.awe.sm/jobs](http://totally.awe.sm/jobs)

------
tmaly
We are hiring full time for Perl in Greenwich CT about 45 min from NYC
[https://careers-interactivebrokers.icims.com/jobs/1114/oo-
pe...](https://careers-interactivebrokers.icims.com/jobs/1114/oo-perl-
programmer-for-compliance-department/job)

------
workmarket
Work Market -- NYC and Huntington, NY
([http://www.workmarket.com](http://www.workmarket.com))

Looking for a great Test Engineer!
[https://www.workmarket.com/ats/view?id=54](https://www.workmarket.com/ats/view?id=54)

------
bitsweet
FULLTIME - Assembly (assemblymade.com) - San Francisco

We're hiring Front-End, Ruby, and Full-stack Engineers to help us build
foundational pieces of the Assembly platform. You would have a direct hand in
shaping the future of work and unlocking the power of independent creators.
Assembly's collaborative platform enables the creation of a new class of open
source software products; where anyone around the world can help collectively
build, retain ownership, and receive proﬁt for their contributions.

We’re currently a small 4 person team in San Francisco that has recently
secured a healthy financing from top-tier investors which will enable us to
tackle the enormous challenges of creating a ‘meta’ company (a software
company that creates software companies). We believe in progress over
consensus, strong opinions weakly held, moving fast is best even if it breaks
things, and we make what we measure - but you'll have the opportunity to add
your own lessons to that list. We work alone and we work together; meaning we
believe the best know how to get things done on their own, as well as how to
work in a team. Everyone on the team is responsible for self directing their
work and has a tremendous impact on our shared success.

WHAT WE’RE LOOKING FOR

* Understand pain points, come up with solutions, and then prototype, iterate, and launch frequently.

* Strong opinions on testing & code quality.

* Over 3 years experience with Ruby.

* Experience with Heroku, ElasticSearch, Postgres, or Redis a plus.

WHAT WE OFFER

* Free meals.

* Flexible work hours.

* Open vacation policy. We don't count days.

* If you're sick, just stay home and get better.

* Stand up desks, mac book pros, cinema displays...Buy or build your ideal work environment

* A sunny office space.

* Competitive salary and equity package.

* Health, dental and vision benefits.

* Team "Workations” where we all travel somewhere for a week for a change of environment

We’re located in Mission, San Francisco, CA. It would be great if you are
local or willing to relocate (we'll cover the cost) but we’ll also open to
telecommuting as long as you are located in the US and it is legal for you to
work here.

Please apply by sending any work, resume, github username to
jobs@assemblymade.com

------
benjaminwootton
London UK, DEVOPS Consultant, Freelance / Contractor, On site only!

We're a new consultancy who have a number of contract positions for DevOps
people coming up in the new year. We're looking for Puppet, Chef, VMWare,
Python skills.

Please ping me at bswootton@gmail.com for further information!

------
chrchr
LegitScript is hiring software developers in Portland, OR

We make the online health product sector safer and more transparent for
individuals and businesses. We analyze and report on rogue online pharmacies
and dangerous health products. Our services include monitoring, investigative
reports, online pharmacy certification, and health product classification. Our
clients include Google, Microsoft, Visa, Twitter and the FDA.

Our team focuses on producing simple, reliable software through excellent
developer testing practices and collaboration, including test driven
development and pair programming. We make our software better by responding to
business demands.

Requirements:

* You should be able to demonstrate ability in Ruby, Python or similar dynamic, objected oriented languages. We use Ruby.

* You have experience writing developer tests. We use rspec.

* You should be familiar with relational databases and SQL. We use MySQL.

* You should have experience with modern web frameworks, such as Rails, Django, Sinatra, or Flask. We use Rails.

* You should be able to work with Web technologies such as HTTP, HTML, JavaScript, CSS, jQuery, et cetera.

* You should be comfortable working with the Unix command line. Our production systems run Linux.

* You have a degree in computer science or equivalent experience. You should know a little about algorithms and data structures.

You can find out more about what we do on our website
([http://www.legitscript.com](http://www.legitscript.com)) and our blog
([http://blog.legitscript.com](http://blog.legitscript.com)). We were also
recently featured in 37signals’ "Bootstrapped, Profitable and Proud series"
([http://37signals.com/svn/posts/3612-bootstrapped-
profitable-...](http://37signals.com/svn/posts/3612-bootstrapped-profitable-
proud-legitscript)). The company is entirely self-funded and has been
profitable since 2010. We offer a stable workplace with good benefits and
regular pay increases. We believe in working at a sustainable pace with
regular office hours. We have a dog. Her name is Parker.

Please apply here [http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/legitscript/software-
developer/...](http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/legitscript/software-
developer/bRT-GmnBqr47HLeJe9fLhG?ref=rss&sid=68)

Thanks!

------
jchrisa
Couchbase - I need a couple of hackers for a new science project, also we are
hiring lots of more traditional mobile and database engineering positions.
[http://www.couchbase.com/careers](http://www.couchbase.com/careers)

jchris@couchbase.com

------
benth
Seattle, WA - ExtraHop Networks -
[http://www.extrahop.com/jobs](http://www.extrahop.com/jobs)

From packets to perspicacity.

If you want to work at a company with a strong engineering team, founded and
run by engineers, send us an email: jobs+hn@extrahop.com

------
rekoros
Kato ([http://kato.im](http://kato.im)) - Oakland, CA - REMOTE, INTERN,
FULLTIME

We put the "tea" back in "distributed team communication".

Looking for a computer science enthusiast intrigued by JavaScript, HTML, CSS,
and Erlang.

andrei@kato.im

(No recruiters please)

------
ksaville00
SEEKING FREELANCER - Bay Area (SF, PA)

Looking for a lead developer who has previous experience scaling a start-up. I
have all the financing necessary just looking for the first coder that can
help bring my App Sharing idea a reality.

Email: kendall[at]oceanviewmarketing[dot]com

------
jetsnoc
Idaho (remote or on-site)

    
    
      KickBack Rewards Systems
      http://www.kickbacksystems.com
      http://careers.kickbacksystems.com
    

I'm a senior manager at KRS. We're a bootstrapped and profitable start-up.
We're building a nation-wide coalition loyalty program and already have
thousands of clients and thousands of locations on the program. Our clients
include a half-dozen Fortune 50 companies - one that is an anchor partner in
our coalition loyalty program. As the Director of Software Development I need
some help! You will be joining a medium sized team of 11 developers. If you
are interested in any of these positions my contact information is under my
profile.

Data Scientist

We are looking for a world-class data scientist to get in to the minds of our
customers. Your job will be to analyze our "large" data-sets, identify
patterns, determine consumer sentiment and provide them with incredible offer.
Looking for someone with extensive programming and modeling experience using
the Hadoop ecosystem. At KickBack you will research and implement new scalable
learning algorithms and data mining techniques including sequential data
models, variable discretization, feature extraction, selection, and
construction. Machine learning a plus. We're looking for an expert someone we
would consider a "game changer" and are paying accordingly.

Back-end Developer

We're looking for a pro that can create scalable back-ends. Message queues,
concurrency and fault tolerance should be second-nature to you.

Front-end Developer

We're looking for an expert in Angular whom can pair with our aforementioned
world-class back-end developer. Heck, if you aren't an angular pro, anyone
with amazing front-end skills will do, you can pick-up our framework or
suggest a better one as you work in to the role. UX skills a plus. Like any
start-up, we're big on usability.

Mobile Developer

We're looking for two mobile developers. We have a specific vision for our
mobile platform and have already moved past html5 interfaces to native
applications to improve performance.

DevOps

(Multiple positions) We're looking for a Hadoop cluster administrator, a
security operations manager and an overall DevOps engineer proficient in Chef,
Celery, Message Queues, Networking, BGP AnyCast, etc. We'll always train the
right candidate so junior developers and candidates fresh out of a university
are welcome to apply.

Thanks!

~~~
professorTuring
Hello!, I might be interested in the security operation manager position. (I'm
from Spain, relocation might be fine for me, but remote is preferred).

------
twovi
Codero Hosting

[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/45026/cloud-
developer-...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/45026/cloud-developer-
codero-hosting?a=SUEBeP1m&searchTerm=Codero)

------
thealistra
Wikia - Poznan, Poland - Web Developer and more - H1B [polish alternative]

Wikia is a top 35 global site recognized for leading the Post-Editorial World
(translation: known for giving knowledgeable and passionate citizens the power
of voice and creative expression to rival the likes of traditional media).
We're on a world-wide hunt for bright, creative and determined professionals
to join our team and accelerate our growth.

Open positions:

Lead Software Engineer -
[http://www.wikia.com/Careers/Lead_Software_Engineer](http://www.wikia.com/Careers/Lead_Software_Engineer)

Advertising Software Engineer -
[http://www.wikia.com/Careers/Advertising_Software_Engineer](http://www.wikia.com/Careers/Advertising_Software_Engineer)

Mobile Web Developer -
[http://www.wikia.com/Careers/Mobile_Web_Developer](http://www.wikia.com/Careers/Mobile_Web_Developer)

Front-end Developer - [http://www.wikia.com/Hiring/Front-
end_Developer(Poznan)](http://www.wikia.com/Hiring/Front-
end_Developer\(Poznan\))

Web Developer -
[http://www.wikia.com/Careers/Application_Engineer_(Poznan)](http://www.wikia.com/Careers/Application_Engineer_\(Poznan\))

Knowledge Software Engineer -
[http://www.wikia.com/Careers/Knowledge_Engineer_(Poznan)](http://www.wikia.com/Careers/Knowledge_Engineer_\(Poznan\))

Project Manager -
[http://www.wikia.com/Careers/Project_Manager](http://www.wikia.com/Careers/Project_Manager)

MySQL DBA -
[http://www.wikia.com/Careers/MySQL_DBA](http://www.wikia.com/Careers/MySQL_DBA)

I work here as an iOS developer, the time is flexible, we use JIRA for tasks,
github for code - everything is open source
[http://github.com/Wikia](http://github.com/Wikia), so you can even checkout
the code. The guys are awesome and smart, we have a fussball table and a pool
table in the office, also free snacks and drinks.

[http://www.wikia.com/Careers](http://www.wikia.com/Careers) \- career page;
all the job descriptions in detail and salaries.

If you want to try, chat about the job, or ask any questions: alistra@wikia-
inc.com, please attach CV or github.

------
vijaymv_in
IOS / Android Developer 4- 5 years experience. Location - New Jersey
Consultant - Excellent rates for qualified Candidates
Vijay@sohosquaresolutions.com - Send resume please mention hackernews in
subject line.

------
gpoort
Rescale - San Francisco, CA - Full Time

Software Engineers, Platform Engineers, and Sales Engineers

[http://www.rescale.com/careers/](http://www.rescale.com/careers/)

Please contact us at jobs@rescale.com if interested

------
bignoggins
Yahoo Fantasy Sports - Sunnyvale, CA

Love sports? Love mobile development? We're looking to hire iOS and Android
developers to build out our world-class mobile apps. If interested send resume
to sportsjobs@yahoo-inc.com!

------
Terretta
Stamford, CT. Seeking best of the best cloud savvy devops, with emphasis on
AWS and Chef, and real world experience managing 1k - 100k machines and hybrid
clouds. Contact me at my username at gmail.

------
sunils34
Buffer ([http://bufferapp.com](http://bufferapp.com)) - REMOTE (We're a small
distributed team of 17 people (5 engineers) across the US, UK, Hong Kong,
Taiwan, Sweden and Australia)

I'd love for you to come join Buffer for the fun ride. We have over 1.1
million users and our annual run rate is over $2m. There are some super
interesting challenges ahead, as we focus on Buffer for Business. We're
looking to expand our engineering team with the following open positions.

* Reliability Hacker (Devops engineer). 

* Happiness (Support) Engineer

* Backend Hacker

Here are some key stats about our technology and scale.

    
    
        - we have over 150k monthly active users.
        - 8500+ API clients. Most popular: Feedly, IFTTT, Pocket, Instapaper
        - we release changes several times a day - we have an entirely data-driven process, with Einstein and Buffer-Metrics, our custom built a/b testing and metrics tracking framework.
        - Some of the tech we work with: PHP, Python, MongoDB, AWS (Elastic Beanstalk, Elasticache, SQS), Backbone.js, Grunt.js, Android, iOS.)
    

More stats and stack details here:
[http://overflow.bufferapp.com/2013/08/01/scaling-buffer-
in-2...](http://overflow.bufferapp.com/2013/08/01/scaling-buffer-in-2013/)

We're a small team of driven hackers and happiness heroes (our support
people). Just like you, we're excited and passionate about engineering
challenges and have some interesting architecture and scaling problems we work
on. If you're interested in coming on board, you’ll:

    
    
        - work closely myself on technical architecture and Joel on product.
        - ship to thousands of users and iterate quickly
        - work with our metrics team to make smart changes
        - be friendly and comfortable talking directly to customers on issues and features
        - be a happy, positive-minded and kind person who has a great approach in dealing with others
        - be a Buffer user
        - be anywhere in the world, and if you'd like, you have help and support from us to move to where you want to be
        - have experience working with another startup or building side projects before (would be awesome, it’s cool if not)
    

Some aspects of Buffer culture that makes us a little different:

    
    
        - we are totally transparent. We raised $450k, we currently have over 1.1 million users and generate $230k/mo. Ask me anything else!
        - within the company, all salaries and equity are open and we have a formula for the distribution.
        - we're all very focused on self improvement
        - we have daily standups where we discuss our current improvements. This could be waking up earlier, starting public speaking, blogging, exercise, learning a language, etc.
        - here's our culture deck: http://www.slideshare.net/bufferapp/buffer-culture-03
    

Salary: 88k-110k depending on location (living costs) and experience.
([http://open.bufferapp.com/introducing-open-salaries-at-
buffe...](http://open.bufferapp.com/introducing-open-salaries-at-buffer-
including-our-transparent-formula-and-all-individual-salaries/))

Equity: 0.1-1%

If this sounds fun, let's chat. Send me a note about yourself, why you’re
interested in Buffer, and any relevant links (Github profile, projects and
background): [http://jobs.bufferapp.com](http://jobs.bufferapp.com)

\- Sunil (CTO) thenexthacker@bufferapp.com

~~~
CptCodeMonkey
You guys have been hiring consecutively for the last 3 months and the
rejection letter for two of those months is the same formulaic response.
Perhaps you need to refine what exactly you're looking for?

------
argen
Pixel2HTML.com

Is seeking to add top freelancers to it's team.

For more information please visit our jobs section at
[http://jobs.pixel2html.com/](http://jobs.pixel2html.com/)

------
vijaymv_in
Sr. Java developer - Newark/ NJ Looking for Senior Java developers please
mention hackernews in subject and send resumes to
vijay@sohosquaresolutions.com with contact information.

------
mpresh
Veracode, Burlington MA We are hiring Python/AWS/Mobile Security engineers.
Unlimited time off, fun challenging projects. Reach out to learn more.
mpreshman@veracode.com

------
pinky07
Python & Javascript developers at OpenERP Belgium & Luxemburg (9 open
positions) Useability Expert OpenERP Belgium

[http://openerp.com](http://openerp.com)

------
lowglow
[http://techendo.co/](http://techendo.co/) \--

also, if you want more traffic you can sign up and add your company to find
and post jobs there.

------
billclerico
WePay is hiring across several positions: \- Developers \- Product Managers \-
Controller \- Recruiter

Location is Palo Alto, CA

H1B is welcome

wepay.com/jobs for more detail

------
estsauver
The Climate Corporation (San Francisco, Seattle) -
[http://climate.com/careers](http://climate.com/careers)

The Climate Corporation's mission is to help all the world's people and
businesses manage and adapt to climate change. We use a combination of weather
monitoring, agronomic modeling, and weather simulation to provide real-time
pricing and purchasing of customizable weather insurance to farmers in the
United States.

Climate's technical staff numbers around 80, and we're hiring full-time
employees and interns across many teams as we expand efforts on a new class of
decision support tools for growers (see
[http://goo.gl/e2uu9v](http://goo.gl/e2uu9v)). Work is split across groups
focusing on web applications for farmers and agents, risk and insurance policy
management, internal platform and data services, and scientific modeling and
research, with roles for:

1\. Software engineering generalists with solid CS fundamentals, particularly
anyone interested in building (i) entirely new, large-scale distributed data
services for scientific computing (we use Clojure); and (ii) web applications
(Rails, Python, Javascript, and iOS) used by farmers to manage weather risk.

2\. Quantitative researchers in statistics/ML, stochastic optimization, remote
sensing, atmospheric physics, and agronomics. Our goal is to forecast
statistical distributions of crop yield for any piece of arable land,
synthesizing satellite images, digital elevation models, weather data,
agricultural statistics, and geological surveys into multiscale models that
underly our data services.

3\. Experienced technical team leads, operations engineers, product managers,
and designers to pull all this together into a compelling product.

The scale and interdisciplinary nature of the work drive a lot of cross-
collaboration within the company, supported by a pressing need to build
durable solutions to some very important problems.

Competitive salary, excellent benefits, stock options, etc. Our 25% time is
lumped into two-week sabbaticals. The usual details about these positions are
here:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?bj=o7B8Wfww&s=hackernews](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?bj=o7B8Wfww&s=hackernews)

I write ruby as part of the team that builds and maintains our insurance
platform and I love it. If you're interested or have any questions, send me an
email at estsauver at climate period com, and if you'd like to talk to someone
who works on our science team building agricultural yield models in clojure,
email bmookerji@climate.com with [jan2013-hn] in the subject.

------
apiapi
OAuth.io, a better OAuth for a better Web

\- 1 Developer evangelist in US (Based in SF)

\- 1 Developer Evangelist in Europe (Based in Paris)

If you love making friends, inspiring people to build things, coding (of
course) and helping others to make stuff, contact team@oauth.io

------
mjwhansen
WASHINGTON, DC | ON-SITE | FULL-TIME

Engage ([http://enga.ge](http://enga.ge)) is an interactive agency that
provides technology and strategy to Fortune 500 companies, political
organizations, and nonprofits, and we're looking for a Front-End Developer to
join our team of developers. Our creative team is always looking for newer,
cooler, better ways to do things. We love what we do and it shows.

This is a full-time position and you must be able to work on-site in
Washington, DC. This is an immediate opening, but we're willing let you
temporarily work remotely until you can relocate.

We prioritize proven work, so please submit work samples with your application
(links to live projects preferred). Otherwise, it will be very hard for us to
gauge whether you're a fit. You'll probably need at least 2 years of
experience in a front-end development role to meet the qualifications below.

Must-haves:

\- Mastery of CSS3, HTML5 and JavaScript; able produce clean, standards-
compliant markup \- Experience with several (ideally all) of the following:
jQuery, Backbone, Underscore, RequireJS, Twitter Bootstrap, Media
queries/Responsive design, Cross-browser compatibility, testing & support \-
Not a designer but good design instincts -- strong UI & UX skills \-
Understands and pursues pixel perfection for every site & project \- Skilled
with Photoshop & the Adobe Creative Suite \- Comfortable working on tight
deadlines and in a team environment \- In general, a nice person to be around
who enjoys tackling challenges and learning new skills \- Comfortable with
version control - Git preferred

​Bonus points if you:

\- Have experience with Facebook Connect, Twitter Login, OAuth, etc \- We
occasionally use open source and third-party CMS, so some experience with
WordPress or Expression Engine is helpful but not required \- Have a basic
understanding of PHP or MySQL (but your primary experience/interests should be
in front end work, not back end) \- Have experience with Vagrant

Job Perks:

\- Small, passionate, agile team -- tons of opportunity to show off your
skills, try new things, collaborate with other top-of-their-game developers
and advance \- Competitive salary & performance bonuses \- Generous benefits
package \- Team outings (Segway tours and Nationals baseball games) \- Snacks
\- Energy drinks \- Play around with our Google Glass in your spare time \-
Company-paid hackathon and conference attendances \- Dog-friendly office \-
Located in an up-and-coming area \- Close to 395 & the Metro (Blue and Orange
lines)

To apply, please include your resume, work samples, link to your GitHub
profile, and a brief description of why you’re interested in the position.

APPLY HERE: [http://engagedc.theresumator.com/apply/VzN338/Front-End-
Web-...](http://engagedc.theresumator.com/apply/VzN338/Front-End-Web-
Developer.html)

------
pensieri
Expensify-San Francisco, CA-Fulltime, Programmer Extraordinaire

Hey there! Allow us to introduce ourselves. We are Expensify and we do
"expense reports that don't suck!" (Google "expensify" to read more.) We're
getting crushed under an ever-growing pile of super awesome work, and I need
one bright soul to help us dig our way out. I can guarantee you fun, an
amazing opportunity to learn, and the siren's call of distant riches. But only
if you are all of the following:

\- An incredibly hard worker, even when it's not so fun. There is a ton of
work to do, and a lot of it downright sucks. After all — we do the sucky work
so our customers won't need to. I need you to buck up and grind through server
logs, user emails, source code, and bug reports, without complaint or
supervision, and come back asking for more.

\- A cool person to be with. Not a crazy party animal, just someone we can
trust, rely upon, hang out with, bounce ideas off of, and generally interact
with in a positive way, both personally and professionally. In fact, this is
one of the most stringent requirements we have: would you be fun to hang out
with day and night on some remote, exotic beach? This isn't a rhetorical
question, either: every year we take the company overseas for a month (on your
own dime, sorry) and work incredibly hard while having a ton of fun. We've
done Thailand, Mexico, India, Turkey, Croatia and the Philippines. Where do
you want to go next?

\- Super talented, in a general way. We're going to throw a ton of work at you
of every possible sort, and you need that magic skill of being able to figure
it out even if you have no idea where to start. On any given day you might
bounce between super low-level coding, super high-level technical support,
marketing-driven data-mining, updating our user documentation,
inventing/designing/building some new feature, etc. This is not a code monkey
job — you're going to be a full participant in the process, and you need to
bring your own unique blend of skills to the table.

\- Specifically talented in a programming way. You can instantly visualize
solutions to problems big and small. Your code is always clean, well
commented, has good nomenclature and indentation. You can switch on a dime
between C++, PHP, Bash, Cron, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, jQuery, Dwoo, SQL — not
because you know them all, but because you're the sort of person who can just
pick it up and figure it out. If you're this sort of person, you'll know what
I mean. If not, then this position isn't for you.

And there are a bunch more, but odds are if you got this far, nothing I can do
would stop you from applying. That's a problem because while I know _you_ are
awesome, it's actually really hard and time consuming to find you in the midst
of the literally hundreds of other applications I get from everyone else. So
this is where I'm going to ask my first favor: can you make it really easy and
obvious how great you are, so I don't accidentally overlook you?

There are probably many ways to do that. But the easiest way to do that is to
check out we.are.expensify.com and send in an application(which you can find
at we.are.expensify.com/apply).

We are excited to hear from you!

~~~
goutmaximum
Would this be an in-house position or is remote also an option?

~~~
quinthar
In-house is obviously ideal, but we've got a few remote folks and are always
open to more -- especially if you're willing to regularly travel to SF
(monthly is best, but quarterly works too). Ultimately we recognize that
amazing people always come with strings attached. Let us know what your
constraints are and I'm sure we can make it work.

~~~
ciclista
Is part time with flexible hours a possibility at all?

Located in NM, so monthly visits wouldn't be that big of a deal, but currently
enrolled in some community college classes until July. Fascinating position!

edit: Sorry about the multiple replies, got several "expired link" errors
while posting :)

------
jlafon
Front end web developer, OpenEye Scientific Software - Santa Fe, NM

I've pasted in the job description below. Email hr@eyesopen.com for details.

About OpenEye Scientific Software, Inc: OpenEye Scientific Software provides
software to the pharmaceuticals industry for molecular modeling and
cheminformatics. It has done so since 1997 in its continuing mission to
provide novel software, new science and better business practices to the
industry. Central to our approach is the importance of shape and
electrostatics as primary variables of molecular description, platform-
independent code for high-throughput 2D and 3D modeling, and a preference for
the rigorous rather than the ad hoc.

With offices in the United States, Germany & Japan, OpenEye Scientific
Software is a global company. However, with fewer than 50 employees we offer a
unique working culture. We believe that work should be fun and our working
environment supports this philosophy. For the third year we have been a
recipient of the Alfred P. Sloan Award for Business Excellence in Workplace
Flexibility.

FRONT END WEB DEVELOPER

Location: Santa Fe, New Mexico Employee type: Full-time Industry: Computer
Science, Biotechnology Manages others: No Job Type: Information Technology
Education: BSc degree Experience: 3 or more years Travel: Occasional Post
date: January 2014 Relocation covered: Yes Contact information Send cover
letter and resume to: OpenEye Scientific Software Recruiting 9 Bisbee Court,
Suite D Santa Fe, NM, 87508

Contact information Send cover letter and resume to: OpenEye Scientific
Software Recruiting 9 Bisbee Court, Suite D Santa Fe, NM, 87508

or email to hr@eyesopen.com.

Job Description:

The ideal candidate for this position is someone who can design and implement
interactive web interfaces. The candidate should understand user interface
design, and be familiar with state of the art web application technologies.
Although the position is primarily for interfaces, the candidate should have
an understanding of how interactive web applications work.

You will be working in a small focused team that is envisaging how we build
applications for deployment on Amazon Web Services and delivery via the web
browser. You are not expected to be a seasoned chemist, but expect to pick
some chemistry up along the way.

Requirements:

* BSc degree in computer science, or a similar area. * Minimum 3 years of experience in a similar position. * Proven track record of deploying interactive web interfaces using HTML5 & CSS3. * Requires experience as follows:

* Use of CSS, optionally using SASS or Compass. * Use of Bootstrap or similar frameworks. * Use of JavaScript and Ajax via CoffeeScript. * Use of jQuery, Dojo, AngularJS, Closure, Ember or similar JavaScript libraries. * Use of real time technologies such as WebSockets and other HTML5 advancements. * Use of testing frameworks associated with these technologies. For example Selenium, Jasmine, PhantomJS or similar. * Use of mockup software such as Balsamiq, Moqups or similar. * Software development using Windows, Linux, and Unix operating systems and common browsers they support (with an appreciation of there numerous idiosyncrasies).

Desired experience as follows:

* Use of Python. * Use of Python web frameworks such as Django, Flask and Tornado. * Appreciation of Amazon Web Services.

OpenEye Scientific Software is an Equal Opportunity Employer

------
geofft
Moka5 - San Francisco Bay Area (Redwood City and Emeryville, CA), interns and
H1Bs welcome

Moka5 makes life easier for large corporate IT departments who have too many
computers to manage, and life better for end-users who would otherwise have to
deal with a corporate IT department that's enforcing ridiculously restrictive
policies for their own sanity. Our primary product, Moka5 Player, delivers you
a VM image of a corporate system that you can run on your own computer
(Windows or Mac). You can install whatever software you want, and we
automatically split new files into "layers", so IT can push a new base layer
that takes effect as soon as you reboot, and you can press a button and wipe
all locally-installed software including IE toolbars and other nonsense, but
keep IT-provided software and non-application files like documents. Since it's
running locally, you can get work done offline (unlike Citrix, VMware View,
etc.), and not hate your life if you're not on the LAN. We also do a bunch of
security work to make it reasonable to run a corporate VM on your personal
machine: this way, you're not stuck carrying two laptops around.

One product that's been seeing lots of growth is Moka5 BareMetal, a stripped-
down Ubuntu derivative that boots directly into Moka5 Player. By providing our
usual management capabilities on an underlying OS you don't have to think
about, you get the benefits of our product (easier updates, layering, single
image, etc.) on corporate-owned hardware. We're also writing iOS and Android
apps for remotely accessing your files and other data on the go (even when you
don't have a network connection), and currently finishing up a client-side
encrypted filesystem for synchronizing your files between your desktop and
mobile device. There's also quite a bit of work on the server side -- you get
to solve fun problems about reliability, scalability, and geographic
redundancy, but since we sell a product and not a service, nobody on our team
has to carry a pager and get woken up to fix things for customers.

We're not per se a virtualization company: we don't write the hypervisor,
since other people already do a great job of that. We do write a lot of things
just above and just below the hypervisor layer, and in general a lot of
computer systems work. If you enjoy operating systems, file systems,
virtualization, or networking, come talk to us. If dynamic-linker trickery
sounds like your idea of fun, we'll get along well. We work in C++ and C# on
the desktop, J2EE on the server, and the native languages (Objective-C and
Java) on mobile; there is also a fair amount of open source work to be done in
various languages, and we try to be good citizens and work with upstream.

See moka5.com for more info, and send me an email (gthomas at that domain
name) if you're interested! I'm in Boston all January and will be at the Real
World Crypto conference in NYC, so if you're in one of those cities and want
to say hello, I'd be glad to chat.

~~~
eli_gottlieb
I interned with these guys last summer (found it on Hacker News) and enjoyed
myself greatly.

Hi Geoff!

~~~
geofft
:-D

------
archonjobs
Toronto, Canada - Full Time

WHO WE ARE

We’re Archon Systems, a rapidly growing (and profitable!) startup making
software to help small businesses. Our flagship product, inFlow Inventory, has
been downloaded by over 500,000 small businesses around the world and reached
#1 in its space on Google and CNET download.com.

Both of our founders are developers, and we take the time to build products
that look and work beautifully. We care a lot about both our employees and our
customers. We value you as a whole human being, not as a cog in a machine.
Check out www.archonsystems.com for more about us.

Job perks:

\- Work from home 2-3 days a week (Yup.
[http://bit.ly/KtKPeO](http://bit.ly/KtKPeO))

\- Top-notch computers

\- Beautiful office

\- All-expense-paid conferences

\- Health benefits

\- Stock options

\- Make a difference: you’ll be the 11th member of our team

You'll get to work with and learn from our other awesome members: \- Ex-
Googler who previously graduated #1 from University of Waterloo’s math
faculty.

\- Past Mozilla developer and designer

\- Past co-founder of a VC-funded startup (and in a past life, video and
interactive artist with work shown internationally)

\- Past lead-developer of a VC-funded startup

\- Marketer who won an international marketing competition twice, beating out
Fortune 500 companies

\- ... and other great people!

JOB DESCRIPTION

Here’s what you’d do:

\- Design and develop new features for our flagship product: from UI &
database design to coding and testing

\- Fix bugs and make improvements for usability, speed, etc.

\- Use modern C#, .NET, Azure, git, HTML/CSS, SQL, etc.

\- Occasionally do customer support (email, phone, etc.) to develop your
customer-understanding and product-design skills

\- Initiate your own ideas and projects to help us grow

You should have:

\- 1+ year of software development experience

\- Bachelor’s degree or higher in Computer Science, Engineering, or a related
field

\- Experience with C#

\- The ability to thrive in a small team with lots of freedom

Nice to have (but not necessary):

\- User experience design skills

\- Experience developing APIs, web services or web applications

\- Experience with Windows Forms

Other stuff we’d be happy to hear about:

\- Experience with business systems (accounting, inventory, CRM, etc.)

\- Open-source or recreational coding projects

\- Awards and contests

\- Close experience with small businesses

------
jik
_Quantopian - Boston, MA - Operations Engineer_

[https://www.quantopian.com/about#jobs](https://www.quantopian.com/about#jobs)
jobs@quantopian.com

At Quantopian, we’re building the world’s first algorithmic trading platform
in the cloud. Our engineers are all generalists who write, test, and deploy
code across our stack. Each of us also has an area of deep, focused
excellence. If you like keeping the gears turning smoothly, crushing hard
problems, and working with really smart people, then you may be the operations
engineer we’re looking for to help us change the world of finance.

As a Quantopian Operations Engineer, you’ll report directly to the Vice
President of Operations and play a key role in expanding and maintaining our
cloud infrastructure. Your primary responsibilities will include:

\- designing and implementing improvements to our application infrastructure
and continuous delivery pipeline;

\- identifying gaps in our application monitoring infrastructure and propose
and implement solutions;

\- monitoring the performance and availability of our application, analyze and
troubleshoot issues, and propose and implement improvements to prevent them
from recurring; and

\- participating in our on-call rotation and providing occasional after-hours
support for production issues.

Skills & Requirements

The ideal candidate will have experience in most of these areas:

\- Hands-on management of Linux systems (Ubuntu preferred), 3+ years

\- Python, Ruby automation scripting / application development

\- MongoDB / other NoSQL databases

\- Management and deployment of cloud-based infrastructure services such as
Heroku, AWS, RightScale, Papertrail, PagerDuty

\- Internet infrastructure services such as DNS, SMTP

\- Development infrastructure services such as Github, Jenkins

Here are some of the Operations projects we’ve worked on recently.

\- a Python class which uses off-the-shelf tools to manipulate the Interactive
Brokers API Gateway, so that we can transparently log our users into their
stock trading accounts through our application;

\- Geckoboard status boards with custom push widgets that give us real-time
visibility into site activity, with smart alerts about anomalies, displayed on
a heads-up display in our office that’s driven by a Raspberry Pi; and

\- strong encryption of our users’ intellectual property in our database,
implemented using mongoid-encrypted-fields in our Ruby layer and a compatible
Python class we built ourselves and integrated with Schematics.

About Quantopian

We’re still a small company (our daily standups include every employee!), so
you’ll play a major role in shaping our direction and enjoy a complete lack of
bureaucracy.

Our small size and ambitious goals dictate our approach to talent acquisition
and retention: we believe in hiring the best engineers and giving them hard
problems to solve and the autonomy to solve them.

Our office is conveniently located in Downtown Crossing.

We offer flexible work hours and a deeply ingrained respect for a healthy
work/life balance.

We offer generous benefits, including 401(k) matching, stock options, and
health insurance with no employee premium.

FOSS is the foundation of our product, and we believe in giving back to the
community. We’ve open-sourced Zipline, our backtesting engine (>1,200 stars
and >200 forks!), as well as other code we’ve written, and we plan on opening
up more of our code in the future.

------
narsil
Kloudless ([https://kloudless.com](https://kloudless.com)) - SF Bay Area
(Berkeley)

Front-End Developer - Full Time

TO APPLY: email work@kloudless.com

Kloudless is hiring! We are a well-funded ($1M+) startup located in Berkeley,
helping people work across cloud services easier. We launched earlier in May
on the stage of TC Disrupt NYC and have ramped up with 20% growth month-over-
month. We're backed by leading Silicon Valley angel investors such as David
Sacks of Yammer and Tim Draper from DFJ.

With our latest round of funding, we are looking for a passionate and
experienced Front-End Developer to lead our client-facing application
development.

YOU

\- A solid foundation in software development, with strong competencies in
data structures, algorithms and software design patterns.

\- Passionate about elegant solutions. Non-DRY, spaghetti code and the like
should trigger panic attacks.

\- Excellent JavaScript knowledge and experience with client side MVC
frameworks such as Backbone.js, Underscore.js, Ember, Knockout or Angular

\- Excellent knowledge of current web standards: HTML5, CSS3, and responsive
design.

\- Experience working with preprocessors (CoffeeScript, Sass, Less or
Compass).

\- Experience with a dynamic deployment process (git version control, code
reviews, bash scripts).

\- Experience building and shipping code to production countless times.

\- A good eye for design... no need to be a graphic designer, but need to know
what a good UI looks like, and like to create a great user experience. Any
design experience is a plus.

Essential: Drive to contribute at every stage in delivering the best software:
brainstorming for roadmap, architecture, implementation, testing, shipment and
maintenance.

HOW WE WORK

We operate on the mentality of mutual trust for all of our projects. We have a
flat team structure, and we expect everyone’s opinions when making decisions
or brainstorming. The dev team has strong experience in web application
development, distributed computing, machine learning and systems management.
We love open source and have contributed to several projects including our
own. Our backend technology consists of Django, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Storm,
ElasticSearch, nginx, puppet, plenty of Python, a dash of Ruby and some Java
and Lua for flavor.

PERKS

\- Macbook, external monitor, whiteboard desk and any other equipment you need

\- All the food/drink you could stuff your face with.

\- Great location: We’re in the heart of Downtown Berkeley, half a block from
BART and there’s a great selection of restaurants nearby as well.

\- On-the-Kloud team lunches/dinners.

\- Team outings

\- Subsidized gym membership

\- Covered public transportation cost of traveling to office

\- Monthly allowance to spend on cool stuff you want in the office

TO APPLY

Shoot us an email at work@kloudless.com with your resume and/or any relevant
links (Github, LinkedIn, Dribbble, personal websites, portfolio, etc.). If you
can point us to an application you shipped that we could check out, that would
be great!

------
jpoloney
Union Square, San Francisco, CA. Full-time. Full-stack Engineer, All Levels.

Red Hot Labs (RHL) is looking for full-stack engineers at all levels that want
to work on cutting edge business intelligence & machine-learning tools and
services for mobile developers.

=Responsibilities=

    
    
        - Write both server and client-side code for massively scalable analytics architectures. 
          (We can teach you this!)
        - Actively learn and work with new technologies. There’s a very good chance 
          you’ll pick up experience with a new language / technology stack here!
        - Collaborate closely with our CEO and the rest of our team to develop 
          products and services with a high quality user-experience. 
        - Architect and own big parts of our infrastructure. 
    
    

=Your skills=

    
    
        - REQUIRED: CS degree or significant experience in a low-level language (C, C++). 
             - We're trying to hire smart folks that have a solid CS foundation.
        - REQUIRED: Prior experience working with either Javascript or Ruby.
        - REQUIRED: Ability to pick up new languages and frameworks quickly.
        - PREFERRED: Prior experience developing business intelligence or analytical tools.
    
    

=Why Red Hot Labs=

We’re a small 4-person FUNDED startup founded by the guys who made FarmVille
and CityVille. We’re building business intelligence tools and services that we
think are missing from the mobile ecosystem. This is not our first startup;
our last one was acquired by Zynga and led to them being able to IPO using our
core-tech and games.

Our company culture is one built on learning and the belief that everyone is a
student and everyone is a teacher. We want to work with folks that inspire us
to learn more and do our best work. We invest in our employees and want to
help you grow in both your core skill-set and other areas you may be
interested in. We can afford to do this while we’re small.

We originally began building mobile games and realized there was a big hole in
mobile business intelligence and in bringing together and understanding all of
the data that exists out there. We focus on shipping quickly and constantly
(our first product was built in 6 weeks with no pre-existing client-side
code), so this is a great place to experience shipping multiple products.

We have since shut down the development of games and are focusing 100% on our
tools and service products. We still maintain and run the games and use them
as test beds for new ideas.

=Perks=

    
    
        - WORKCATIONS! We’re a small company so we do unscalable things such as 
          rent a house for the whole team and spend a week working from a Ski-house Tahoe 
          or in a beach-house in Hawaii. 
        - Early-stage startup equity grants
        - Health/Dental/Vision insurance
     
    

=Our stack=

    
    
        - Redis, Couchbase, Rails for our backend API.
        - Mostly AWS with a little bit of Heroku for our hosting.
        - AngularJS, jQuery, Underscore for our dashboard and web apps.
        - 3rd party services: Facebook, Mixpanel, Stripe, Mailgun
    
    

=Relevant press=

About our culture: [http://gamesauce.org/news/2013/05/31/red-hot-labs-sons-of-
zy...](http://gamesauce.org/news/2013/05/31/red-hot-labs-sons-of-zynga-forge-
bridge-to-the-beyond/) About our strategy:
[http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2013/02/28/zynga-
veteran...](http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2013/02/28/zynga-veterans-red-
hot-labs-says-can-cut-game-development-time/) About our funding:
[http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/28/red-hot-
labs/](http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/28/red-hot-labs/)

=Applying=

Send an email to jobs+HN@redhotlabs.com with a little bit about yourself and
what you’re looking for in a new role and we can chat a bit more about what
we’re up to in detail. We look forward to speaking with you!

-Joel (Founder)

------
imethan
Voltaiq - SF, NYC, or REMOTE - Full Time -
[http://voltaiq.io](http://voltaiq.io)

Software Developers — Full Stack/Front-end/Deployment

Battery performance is the key bottleneck slowing the adoption of electric-
vehicles, renewable energy, and longer lasting more powerful mobile
electronics. Voltaiq is developing a powerful web-based data analytics and
visualization platform to enable better, longer-lasting batteries and other
energy devices. We have early customer revenue, and grant funding from the
National Science Foundation and U.S. Department of Energy.

Voltaiq is looking for creative, experienced, and extremely talented software
developers to join our founding team in the San Francisco Bay Area or New York
City (remote will be considered case by case). These will be our first hires,
so you’ll be getting in on the ground floor of a fast-paced, customer-focused,
product-driven startup. Duties will encompass the full stack, from development
through deployment.

We are looking to fill three positions immediately, and will give preference
to those with a broad knowledge base and a strong desire to learn. Currently,
we’re looking for:

* Full Stack Web Developer/Generalist

* Deployment Specialist

* Front-end Developer

Desired Tech Skills:

* Strong coding skills in one or more of the following: Python, Java, C/C++, Go.

* Front-end development experience: Coffeescript, Sass, Backbone/Underscore, Handlebars, D3.

* Solid understanding of a web deployment stack: Cookies, sessions, websockets, asset management.

* Experience with ZeroMQ or a similar asynchronous messaging system.

* Strong command of Linux and deployments on Amazon Web Services.

* Deployment experience: Salt Stack, Fabric, Nginx, uWSGI.

* Knowledge of Git and experience committing to a team code repository.

* Experience with MongoDB, managing MongoDB instances, and the MongoDB aggregation framework.

Other Prerequisites:

* Undergraduate or advanced degree in Computer Science, Physics, Math, Engineering, or a related discipline.

* At least 3 years of experience developing and shipping software.

* Willingness to travel occasionally for in-person meetings, conferences, and deployments.

* Strong team player with the ability to help build and work as a cohesive team.

Compensation: Competitive salary plus equity and full benefits.

Location(s): SF Bay Area, NYC, or remote.

Email us a resume at jobs@voltaiq.io

Thanks, and Happy New Year HN!

------
paf31
DICOM Grid - Phoenix AZ, or REMOTE - JavaScript Developer

DICOM Grid, a SaaS start-up in the healthcare technology field, is looking for
a JavaScript developer to maintain and enhance DICOM Grid’s front-end medical
image sharing and reading web application. You will report to the Director of
Dev Ops.

Familiarity with modern front-end web development is essential, including but
not limited to HTML5, CSS, JavaScript, LESS, JQuery, Underscore, Handlebars,
Backbone. Experience working in the medical industry (DICOM, HL7, PACS, etc.)
would be a bonus, but is not required. The ideal candidate would be able to
work independently with minimal supervision, and be enthusiastic about keeping
up-to-date with the latest web technologies.

The team is distributed with team members working remotely in Phoenix, Los
Angeles, Boston, and New York.

Position Responsibilities

\- Plan, evaluate, implement, test and document new features and bug fixes for
the DICOM Grid web application.

\- Work with other development team members to integrate with backend
services.

\- Work with DevOps to deploy code into our production and UAT environments.

\- Work with customers and professional services to gather requirements.

\- Conform to company standard operating procedures.

What qualifies you to join?

\- A combination of a college degree in CS, Math, Physics, or related,
relevant work experience, and/or a strong open source portfolio.

\- General interest in the healthcare field.

\- Strong communication and interpersonal skills.

\- High enthusiasm and desire to work on an entrepreneurial team.

\- Roll-up-the sleeves attitude is a must.

\- Meticulous attention to detail with strong organization skills

\- Heavy emphasis will be placed on problem solving skills, personal
initiative and good people management/relationship skills. Sense of humor is
mandatory.

Logistics

\- This is virtual position, you must be able to work from home effectively

\- Base salary and stock options depend on experience; health insurance, paid
holidays and vacation are part of the package.

Send your resume along with links to your StackOverflow, GitHub profiles, etc.
to pfreeman+hn@dicomgrid.com. For bonus points, include a solution to the
following short task, including code in JavaScript or the frontend language of
your choice: given a JSON object conforming to the schema { value: ...,
collapsed: (true|false), children: [...] }, where children is an array of
objects conforming to the same schema, and a function render taking values to
DOM elements, layout the information for read-only display, with the ability
to expand/collapse individual nodes. The aim of the exercise is to demonstrate
familiarity with Javascript, so a very basic UI is all that is needed.

------
kapnobatairza
MaxSquare - New York City

MaxSquare is developing a suite of capabilities accessible through SMS, mobile
apps or the web that allows local businesses to leverage what we call the "the
local marketplace API". We believe there is a huge opportunity in developing a
better way for local businesses to interact with their potential customers and
vice versa.

We are well capitalized through angel investors and positioned to leverage
several key strategic partnerships once the initial product offering has
completed development.

WHAT WE NEED

We are looking for our #2 and #3 hires so we need candidates that thrive in an
environment where they would be involved in building the company from the
ground up. We are looking for engineers that can understand the whole stack
but more specifically: One talented front-end developer comfortable working
with multiple platforms with a great eye for UI/UX, and one talented back-end
developer that can work on the API.

Right now we have been working with the web2py framework in the application
tier, with a MySQL database. We've started development on the front-end using
RAD using Sencha Touch to develop an MVP that will eventually be wrapped in
PhoneGap. We need someone that can work with the contracted developers to
finish the MVP in Sencha Touch, and can work in native iOS, Android, and
desktop web frameworks later on.

One of these hires will be assuming the CTO role while the former CTO will be
assuming the COO role, so you will be responsible for taking the lead of
development teams. The other position is for the senior developer role, and
will need to be comfortable churning out code as well as reviewing code from
contracted developers.

We are also looking to rapidly evolve so you will need to be comfortable with
prototyping and iterating frequently.

WHAT WE OFFER

Compensation in the range of 100-200k for the CTO role, 50-100k for the senior
developer role.

A meaningful equity stake and founder title.

Health, dental and vision benefits.

An awesome, huge workspace in a brownstone building in the Upper East Side of
Manhattan.

Free lunches, snacks, seamless in the office.

Flexible work hours, no counting vacation or sick days.

Choice of MacBook Pro or 2xCinema Displays

No forced work environment: All we care about is building the product and
nurturing a very hacker-friendly culture.

A business that puts solving the problems of our customers first, and money
second. We care about creating technology that keeps small local businesses in
their neighborhoods. Because who wants to live in a world where every other
building is a bank, megabrand or franchise?

Contact me if you are interested: michael@max2.com

------
bejonbee
We've got 16+ openings, from Front End Developers to Ruby-on-Rails devs,
Director of Development, QA Analysits, and an Outsourcing Project Manager.

You can see all the openings here: [http://www.developwithpurpose.com/join-
the-team/](http://www.developwithpurpose.com/join-the-team/)

As an example, here is the Ruby-on-Rails posting:

\----

Ruby on Rails DeveloperAPPLY NOW

Full Time Brentwood TN

What You'll Be Working On

We are now using Ruby on Rails to help people make REAL change in their life.
We are seeking developers who are interested in building the right things and
building the things right. If you like occasionally hearing how your code is
used every day to take a family from desperation to HOPE, then sharpen that
resume and apply.

WHAT WE'RE LOOKING FOR

Responsibilities

* Write application tier code, connecting UI to our backend and third party systems * Write front-end code in Ruby, HTML/CSS, and Javascript * Participate fully in our SCRUM planning and process * Utilize full Ruby on Rails ecosystem: gems, git, testing, PaaS * Work closely with, and incorporate feedback from, product management, interaction designers, and back-end engineers * Rapidly fix bugs and solve problems

Qualifications

* Demonstrable experience building world-class, consumer web applications * Expert programming skills in Ruby on Rails< * Excellent Javascript/HTML/CSS/Ajax coding skills * Disciplined approach to unit and integration testing * Great written communication and documentation abilities

Desired Skills

* 3+ years of Ruby on Rails Development experience * Actively participating in the Rails community

Check out our tech stack: [http://www.developwithpurpose.com/tech-
stack/](http://www.developwithpurpose.com/tech-stack/)

Who we DON'T want applying

Someone just looking for a j-o-b. Who will punch a clock and give the bare
minimum to get a paycheck. Those who love Silos. We operate in a team
environment and collaborate on a daily basis.

No Toadstools

Pushing the limits of technology is a part of the average work day. That means
we expect our team members to push the envelope on their own skills as well.
If you aren’t growing, you’re planting roots into your chair as the light from
your screen transforms you into a toadstool… and well, who would want that!?

[http://www.developwithpurpose.com/join-the-
team/opportunity/...](http://www.developwithpurpose.com/join-the-
team/opportunity/?ref=199000)

------
trace
thoughtbot - New York City, Denver, Philadelphia, Raleigh, San Francisco,
Boston, or Stockholm - Designer or Developer - Full Time

At thoughtbot, we're looking for expert designers who make things people want
with simple, beautiful design and code.

Here are the skills we look for, in order of importance:

• Product design

• Interaction design

• Visual design

• Coding (HTML, CSS; Javascript/Coffeescript and iOS optional)

Our designers make web and mobile products for our clients. They are
responsible for making sure the team builds the right product. They simplify
and ship often. They work directly with users to gather feedback. They make
decisions about how (or whether) to integrate that feedback.

We prioritize how the product works but also expect a high level of visual
refinement. Our designers must have excellent understanding of grids,
typography, color, and design principles in order to build high-quality,
compelling products.

We start many new projects with a Product Design Sprint:
[http://playbook.thoughtbot.com/#product-design-
sprint](http://playbook.thoughtbot.com/#product-design-sprint)

Our designers code. See
[http://github.com/thoughtbot/bourbon](http://github.com/thoughtbot/bourbon)
and [https://github.com/thoughtbot/neat](https://github.com/thoughtbot/neat)
for examples showing the level of their HTML/CSS expertise. They stay up-to-
date with Apple's Human Interface Guidelines (HIG). We believe coding is
critical in order to tighten feedback loops and iterate more often.

We have a strong teaching and learning culture. Our designers' abilities and
coding skills improve every day. We welcome applicants with some combination
of HTML/CSS/JavaScript/iOS skills, but believe we can teach these on the job
more so than product, interaction, or user experience design.

We're also hiring Ruby, JavaScript, and iOS developers in all our locations,
and an office manager in New York City.

We have some great benefits, including unlimited PTO, paying for 50% of
conference expenses and 100% if you're speaking, and our Investment Day every
Friday for continuous improvement. We don't do client work that day, and
instead spend that time giving back to ourselves, the company, and the
community. For example, our open source projects
([http://github.com/thoughtbot](http://github.com/thoughtbot)) and blog posts
([http://robots.thoughtbot.com.](http://robots.thoughtbot.com.))

Please apply at thoughtbot.com/jobs.

~~~
kurtisnelson
Just dropping in to say I like you guys, my first assignment at (then
Highgroove Studios) Big Nerd Ranch was to clone learn.thoughtbot.com and build
learn.bignerdranch.com

